# True Blood *May contain Spoilers!*



## MzzRach (Sep 15, 2008)

Is anyone else watching this new show on HBO? They've only aired 2 episodes so far, but I am kind of digging it. It's an interesting premise. Graphic violence and sex, though, so if that offends you, this show may not be for you.

Here's a link to the show's page on HBO.com:

HBO: True Blood


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 15, 2008)

DH has been watching, which of course means I catch some of the show, too.  It is pretty interesting, the whole Vampires' rights premise is a bit amusing.  It will be interesting to see how the show plays out.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_It is pretty interesting, the whole Vampires' rights premise is a bit amusing. It will be interesting to see how the show plays out._

 
Yes, it will be indeed.  The vampires' rights thing is very interesting - potential for some interesting political allegories, at least.


----------



## Janice (Sep 15, 2008)

I caught the first episode, but missed the second (I'll catch it this week) and so far it's OK. Being a fan of the books, it's always difficult to have the world in your imagination totally turned upside down after seeing it visualized by someone else. 

TBH - I don't think I like either of the actors picked for the main characters (Bill and Sookie).


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 15, 2008)

I did not realize this was based on books - I am a total book worm.  Worth checking out, Janice?


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Sep 15, 2008)

I watched the first episode, it intrigues me thus far, but we'll have to see if it holds my interest.
I usually love all things vampire!


----------



## Janice (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I did not realize this was based on books - I am a total book worm.  Worth checking out, Janice?_

 
Sure, the author is fairly prolific and has a couple other series that I like too. The authors name is Charlaine Harris.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 15, 2008)

It was a train wreck for me, honestly. The acting was...horrid. I only watched the first episode, admittedly, but that was enough to make my ears and mind very unhappy.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_It was a train wreck for me, honestly. The acting was...horrid. I only watched the first episode, admittedly, but that was enough to make my ears and mind very unhappy._

 
LOL!  Wasn't quite that bad for me, found it interesting enough to keep me watching a few episodes before I decide whether or not to continue.

It's been kind of a mix of cheesy and intriguing to me so far.  I'm hoping that it improves, we'll see.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_TBH - I don't think I like either of the actors picked for the main characters (Bill and Sookie). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oooohh..I agree about Anna Paquin.  She is SO annoying.  She looks so dim-witted and lost half the time.  She's always looking so awkward and uncomfortable.  I do like Bill, though.  I think he's a good actor.  I never read the books though so I have nothing to compare him to.

As for the show, I like it.  I always like vampire movies and tv shows so that's not a surprise.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Oooohh..I agree about Anna Paquin.  She is SO annoying.  She looks so dim-witted and lost half the time.  She's always looking so awkward and uncomfortable.  I do like Bill, though.  I think he's a good actor.  I never read the books though so I have nothing to compare him to.

As for the show, I like it.  I always like vampire movies and tv shows so that's not a surprise._

 
ITA! I'm going to keep watching and see where it goes. At least they got rid of that one girl, Sookie's best friend from the pilot episode. She was TERRIBLE, lol.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_ITA! I'm going to keep watching and see where it goes. At least they got rid of that one girl, Sookie's best friend from the pilot episode. She was TERRIBLE, lol._

 
Who was that?  I thought her best friend was that black chick.  I wish they would get rid of her.  She is ignorant as hell and always angry.  I'm a bit over the angry, ignorant, black bitch characters.  They could have done better.


----------



## Care (Sep 16, 2008)

omg i get together with my friend on sundays now to watch this show

soooo freaking funny!


----------



## elmo1026 (Sep 16, 2008)

I love this show. I am a vampire lover. and i just started the twilight series so this show appeals to me. I love how they are connection the vampires to their human relatives. I love how they are discussing Vampires like it is a mob. I am actually falling in love with the some of the characters like TARA. I love her voice. this show is at the top of my list.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Who was that?  I thought her best friend was that black chick.  I wish they would get rid of her.  She is ignorant as hell and always angry.  I'm a bit over the angry, ignorant, black bitch characters.  They could have done better._

 
Yup, Tara. In the pilot she was played by Brook Kerr and was replaced by Rutina Wesley (from that How She Move movie). If you think the sterotypical angry black girl character is annoying, you should have seen her played by Brook! SO BAD omg, I couldn't help but laugh every time she spoke.


----------



## Janice (Sep 16, 2008)

FYI - If you missed the second episode (LIKE ME!) it's coming on again tonight @ 10:30 CST. I'll be watching it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (so NO MORE spoilers!)


----------



## gooblyglob (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_I usually love all things vampire!_

 
it sounds interesting - I hope it shows in Australia (although I should check if it hasn't already, I'm terrible at following what's on tv as I don't watch it too much nowadays)


----------



## aziajs (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elmo1026* 

 
_I am actually falling in love with the some of the characters like TARA. I love her voice._

 
Really??????  I want to claw her mouth or my ears off every time she talks.


----------



## elmo1026 (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Really??????  I want to claw her mouth or my ears off every time she talks._

 
I love southern accents. Pretty much I am a suffer for an accent. especially, if a guy has a british accent i am in love.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 17, 2008)

That's not Southern.
It's affected, but not Southern. :/ 
Which is sad because that region of LA has a fantastic cadence. :/


----------



## Janice (Sep 17, 2008)

ugh.


this is going to be difficult. 


I *want* to like it.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_That's not Southern.
It's affected, but not Southern. :/ 
Which is sad because that region of LA has a fantastic cadence. :/_

 
Right.  She sounds retarded and I have never heard a southern accent that sounded like that.  They need to get her to a dialect coach.


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow, I was really anticipating having the same reaction as many of you when I first heard about the show.

The books did nothing for me, and the ads made it look terrible. I am, however, a sucker for a cheesy horror-drama series, and this one is doing just fine for me so far. I've only seen the second episode, and not being familiar with the books that much, I honestly really enjoy it. 

It's definitely hard for me not to see the Buffy comparisons because I was...am, a Buffy fan. With that aside, I have hope for the show. 

As far as Tara, I don't think she's the typical bitchy black friend. I think she's got layers, she's merely projecting her frustrations of a so far wasted life in the South. Her situation would probably make me bitchy too. 

My only main question is why couldn't Anna Paquin hold down a Southern accent as Rogue for the X-Men movies, especially having already won an Oscar?


----------



## stacylynne (Sep 18, 2008)

I watched the 1st 2 episodes & i'm hooked. There is something about vampire movies/shows that is intriguing. I'll keep watching to see what happens.

Here are some vampire movies that I love
Dracula - a classic
Lost Boys - original & love this movie
Interview with a vampire - um kirten dunst only movie she was good in, can't go wrong with brad pitt, Tom Cruise, Antonio Boderes & Christian Slater
Blade - loved the 1st one


----------



## zeroxstar (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_ITA! I'm going to keep watching and see where it goes. At least they got rid of that one girl, Sookie's best friend from the pilot episode. She was TERRIBLE, lol._

 
haha THIS is true. & normally i dislike anna paquin but i think she looks pretty good and is doing a good job so far! Plus i love anything vampire & can't wait for the twilight movie for my fix so this i'm soo glad this show started! I love it!


----------



## Kinderwhore (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm an HBO junkie, so I'm watching this. I was sceptical of the idea of a vampire show on HBO, but thankfully they have a good amount of self-aware camp elements and don't take themselves too seriously. It's not the best thing I've seen, but I will definitely keep watching. I'm surprised by all the Tara hate, though. I'm usually really wary of that type of character, but I find myself liking her. But of course she's gotten some more layers and become more nuanced since the pilot. And I think Anna Paquin is cute as a button in this.


----------



## stronqerx (Sep 22, 2008)

i am loving this show rite now, cant wait for the next episode. My boyfriend says it makes soft core porn look bad...lmaoo. But its really good !!! this is the first tv series that has caught my attention and kept it in a really long time. I'm not a big fan for girly tv shows (gossip girl, one tree hill, and lets not even mention 90210 which was a big disappointment, it was the only grly tv show i was lookin forward to but it sucked !)


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 24, 2008)

Still watching so far.  Definitely an over the top vibe at times, and every episode has to have a "cliffhanger", LOL.

But still watching.  I'm still curious to see where this goes.


----------



## xoleaxo (Sep 24, 2008)

my husband & i like the show.. it does have a lot of graphic scenes, though!  i think sookie is kind of annoying & ditzy sometimes, and her friend (brother's bff) isn't the best actor.  

lol.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 24, 2008)

I still can't get into it. It still screams cheesy campy uck to me. :/


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 22, 2008)

Anyone still watching?  I like where they are taking this show.


----------



## stronqerx (Oct 22, 2008)

yess im still waiting and i am totally hooked ! me and the boyfriend dont miss an episode ! i can't wait to see if that was bill who grabbed sookies leg from the ground.


----------



## stronqerx (Oct 22, 2008)

im still watching*


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_yess im still waiting and i am totally hooked ! me and the boyfriend dont miss an episode ! i can't wait to see if that was bill who grabbed sookies leg from the ground._

 
You know they couldn't kill off Bill, right?  I thought the exact thing as you when I saw next week's preview.


----------



## carandru (Oct 24, 2008)

This show is like my guilty pleasure. I make the hubby watch it with me when I "can't find anything else to watch".  Lol.  i.e. I have to wait for the reruns.  I think my hubby's catching on to me though.

But noooooooo, you can't kill bill!! And seriously, wth is wrong w/ sookie brother and his new chick?  I guess V is the new crack.

And that exorcism?  Ha ha, I can't imagine Tara being like a totally sweet and nice person.


----------



## stronqerx (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_You know they couldn't kill off Bill, right? I thought the exact thing as you when I saw next week's preview._

 
truueeee...


----------



## stronqerx (Oct 24, 2008)

anybody else wonder what happened with the murders and sam? remember when that chic from the bar died and he went to her house later that nite to roll around in her bed....what was that about? i figure sam hates bill so much he wants to murder people so they think its bill, but how come they never really show that sam is the murderer? or maybe hes not? idk ! what do you guys think?


----------



## Kinderwhore (Oct 24, 2008)

Surely Sam must be some sort of werewolf/shapeshifter, with the barking in bed, running around naked in the woods and rolling around and sniffing in a dead girl's bed.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Sure, the author is fairly prolific and has a couple other series that I like too. The authors name is Charlaine Harris._

 

oh thanks for this ..i had no idea it was a book first..kewl beans.


----------



## hhunt2 (Oct 24, 2008)

I was a big fan of Entourage.  When the new season came out (and True Blood premiered), I had no intensions of watching T.B.  I watched the first episode of TB b/c I was bored and was waiting for Entourage.  But I really got into the show.  Ever since then, Im addicted.

When I was a teen, I had fantasies of vampires (thanks to all the dirty vamp books, lol).  I love my gothic/emo boys mysterious and dark.  I also love the southern vamp thing.  On monday mornings when I'm at work, somethings I'll accidently talk to my clients with a southern accent.  My clients have caught on and say "Oh, I guess True Blood was on last night". lol

I wonder if Sookie will get pregnant by Bill?  
I also wonder wassup with Sookie's boss?  Is/was Tara's mom really posessed by a demon?


----------



## hhunt2 (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kinderwhore* 

 
_Surely Sam must be some sort of werewolf/shapeshifter, with the barking in bed, running around naked in the woods and rolling around and sniffing in a dead girl's bed._

 
I was wondering why he had ran across the field naked.  I thought it was random at first. lol

And whats up with his dog too?    
I recall the dog starring at Sookie when she was mowing the lawn (the morning after she drank Bill's blood). Bill was going to kill the dog after Sookie had saved Bill from the trailer-trash couple (when they were trying to drain his blood).  When Sookie was asleep, Bill had a dream about Sookie being choked, and then he ran to her.  After he found her okay, he stood infront of the house stairing at her window... the dog came up to Bill.


----------



## carandru (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok, I see I'm going to have to go back and watch this from the beginning.  I did not catch the part were Sam was doing all this craziness!!  I did see him running across the field naked and thought it was A) strange and B) very strange that the cops found it not strange at all.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 24, 2008)

They are definitely going somewhere with Sam:

Rolling around in the dead girls bead - WTF?
Running through the field naked -again, WTF?

I think maybe Sam IS the dog.  Have we ever seen those 2 in the same frame together?  Kinderwhore - I think you are on to something, you mentioned him being a shapeshifter. 

Hmmmmmm......

I am totally digging this show.


----------



## Kinderwhore (Oct 24, 2008)

We've seen him with the dog, so that's probably not it. But there must be a connection.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kinderwhore* 

 
_We've seen him with the dog, so that's probably not it. But there must be a connection._

 
OK, couldn't remember, thanks for that.

But yeah, a connection for sure.  And the way they present the dog, it seems to me to be full of foreshadowing of something.....


----------



## divineflygirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I've been watching the show since the very beginning. I'm all about vampires! The book series never really interested me, but I decided to give the show a chance. I'm hooked. It's not the greatest show in the universe, but it can be entertaining. Sookie does have that "deer in the headlights" look the majority of the show and Tera (sp?), I'm just not sure about her. I think her frustrations are with just living in a southern town, having a alcoholic mother and being in the minority. Did you all see her walking through the woods with her mother to meet the woman that was going to cast the demon out of her mother...did you notice how she had that purse on? For some reason that cracked me up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think Sookie's brother is the one that irritates me and makes me laugh more than anyone else in the show. Oh..and that bald headed vampire guy. *L*

All in all it's an hour to relax and try to figure out the who's killing everyone. 

Kinderwhore & MzzRach - And I have to agree about Sam..I think he's a shapeshifter. They tend to focus on the dog lots and I don't recall seeing Sam and the dog in the same scene, but wouldn't Bill sense that he was a shapeshifter?


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *divineflygirl* 

 
_I've been watching the show since the very beginning. I'm all about vampires! The book series never really interested me, but I decided to give the show a chance. I'm hooked. It's not the greatest show in the universe, but it can be entertaining. Sookie does have that "deer in the headlights" look the majority of the show and Tera (sp?), I'm just not sure about her. I think her frustrations are with just living in a southern town, having a alcoholic mother and being in the minority. Did you all see her walking through the woods with her mother to meet the woman that was going to cast the demon out of her mother...did you notice how she had that purse on? For some reason that cracked me up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think Sookie's brother is the one that irritates me and makes me laugh more than anyone else in the show. Oh..and that bald headed vampire guy. *L*

All in all it's an hour to relax and try to figure out the who's killing everyone. 

Kinderwhore & MzzRach - And I have to agree about Sam..I think he's a shapeshifter. They tend to focus on the dog lots and I don't recall seeing Sam and the dog in the same scene, but wouldn't Bill sense that he was a shapeshifter?_

 
You'd think Bill would sense it, but who knows? I like how the audience is being kept off balance......we'll see what happens.

I agree the show has its camp elements, but I enjoy that part of it. I like the mix of tongue in cheek and melodrama - it's good fun.

I also enjoy the whole "vampire rights" political angle, and how "V" has come into play as part of the drug culture.  Very creative.

divineflygirl - if you like vampires, have you read _Sunshine_ by Robin McKinley? It's a MUST.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 24, 2008)

Still watching! A few episodes made me LOL, more laughing AT the acting/story than with it, haha. But I can forgive it, a little cheese never hurt! Bill is hot enough for me to keep watching 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ITA with the possibility of Sam being a shapeshifter or something, definitely in connection with the dog. Also, that he's doing the murders to frame Bill.

I doubt Tara has a demon inside her, but who knows! She looked like she was concerned when the exorcist called her out on her negative ways. Sookie's brother is SUCH an idiot but damn he's cute! He just needs to sit there and look pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like the new girl he met at the vampire bar.

Bill better come back! I'm very curious to know what's going to happen next!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_ Sookie's brother is SUCH an idiot but damn he's cute! He just needs to sit there and look pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like the new girl he met at the vampire bar._

 
Did anyone else think when the new girl at the vampire bar picked Jason up and promised him V, she was going to end up being a vamp herself and start feeding on him?  I kept waiting for that to happen.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 24, 2008)

^^yes! He was being so painfully obvious I figured whoever went up to him had to be a vampire. Good thing she wasn't! I do wanna know more about her though, guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_^^yes! He was being so painfully obvious I figured whoever went up to him had to be a vampire. Good thing she wasn't! I do wanna know more about her though, guess we'll have to wait and see._

 
*nods in agreement* I keep feeling like she is not what she appears to be.  We'll see.

Wow - I guess I am addicted to this show!


----------



## carandru (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_*nods in agreement* I keep feeling like she is not what she appears to be.  We'll see.

Wow - I guess I am addicted to this show!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Judging from the scenes for next week, that chick is worse off than he is!!!  She is about to make Jason become a bigger idiot.  I think it would have been better if she were a vamp....or robbed him, lol.


----------



## Kinderwhore (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_OK, couldn't remember, thanks for that.

But yeah, a connection for sure.  And the way they present the dog, it seems to me to be full of foreshadowing of something....._

 
Totally. And I just remembered how the painting in Sam's office was of a dog watching over a little blonde girl.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kinderwhore* 

 
_Totally. And I just remembered how the painting in Sam's office was of a dog watching over a little blonde girl._

 
Really?  Interesting...........

I wonder how many episodes are left.  And if this will continue for a second season.  I hope so!


----------



## Kinderwhore (Oct 25, 2008)

Twelve episodes this season, and it's already been picked up for another one


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kinderwhore* 

 
_Twelve episodes this season, and it's already been picked up for another one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## hhunt2 (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_ 
I think maybe Sam IS the dog. Have we ever seen those 2 in the same frame together?_

 
There was 1 scene where Sam was sitting on the porch reading the newspaper about a Starbucks coming to their town.  And the dog came up to him, and he pet the dog.


----------



## carandru (Nov 3, 2008)

So Sam IS the dog!!!  I just caught the lastest episode last night and I can't wait for the next one lol.  Who is trying to murder sookie?  And what's really going on w/ the crazy vampire draining chick?


----------



## hhunt2 (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_So Sam IS the dog!!! I just caught the lastest episode last night and I can't wait for the next one lol. Who is trying to murder sookie? And what's really going on w/ the crazy vampire draining chick?_

 
Haha, I was trippin when Sam told the cop that he left something inside and then ran out as a dog. Trippy!  
And I like how Bill tells Sam how he is the only one who he trusts to watch over Sookie... the way Bill said it was like he knew Sam was different (and also the scene where Bill had the bad dream about Sookie and ran to the house. Bill stood outside after that and Sam, as a dog, came up to him.  Bill looked at him like he knew who it was).

But whats up with the 2nd or 3rd episode where Sam was talking to the dog while reading the newspaper about Starbucks coming to town on his front porch???

Can anyone shead some light on that.
Was it a relative of Sam?


----------



## msaesthetic (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_Haha, I was trippin when Sam told the cop that he left something inside and then ran out as a dog. Trippy! 
And I like how Bill tells Sam how he is the only one who he trusts to watch over Sookie... the way Bill said it was like he knew Sam was different (and also the scene where Bill had the bad dream about Sookie and ran to the house. Bill stood outside after that and Sam, as a dog, came up to him. Bill looked at him like he knew who it was).

But whats up with the 2nd or 3rd episode where Sam was talking to the dog while reading the newspaper about Starbucks coming to town on his front porch???

Can anyone shead some light on that.
Was it a relative of Sam?_

 

I was kinda confused with this at first too, but in the latest episode Sam explained to Sookie that he "uses" the dog as a live animal to shapeshift into. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He said he could do birds & cats, but he likes being a dog best.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 13, 2008)

Duuude things are getting crazy! I hope that psycho chick gets what's coming to her. Also, I'm disappointed in Bill's decision to go through with 'it' (don't wanna give away spoilers, but if you saw this last episode I think you'll know what I mean) but I guess he didn't have much of a choice. I can't wait for Sunday!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Nov 16, 2008)

Tonight gals!  And bill HAD to but I can seeeee some things coming a mile away.  But it should be interesting enough.  the 12 episode seasons HBO puts out drive me CRAZY... short seasons always leave me wanting more nad its like grrr.  the shows definately got areas in which it could vastly improve but I still enjoy it and its part of my sunday night lineup now. 

Desperate Housewives, Amazing Race, Entourage, True Blood and Dexter.. yikes that's a LOT of TV..... I should take up knitting or something while I watch TV!!! 

And I like bill, a lot... he's MY kind of vampire, (the tortured, I don't really want to be a vampire but I have to deal with it... ) kind.   

I miss "Moonlight"  I really wanted to see more of that one, Mick St John was DEFINATELY my kind of vampire,  so between True Blood and , Blood Ties (don't know if its current or just a rerun series that I see on space?  ...) it fils my vampire TV fix


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 18, 2008)

*Spoiler* Please don't read unless you are caught up on episodes.

Only one more episode!  I am been enjoying the ride, things have really been escalating......random thoughts:

I wonder what Tara has in store. Guesses on the mystery woman who bailed her out?

Amy got smacked with some karma, bigtime.  That girl was unhinged.  Was not expecting it to go down like that, though.

I think turning Bill into a maker had to happen at some point.  LOL at his struggles with his "newborn"!


----------



## carandru (Nov 21, 2008)

For some reason, I feel like that mystery woman is the vamp that turned Bill.  I have no idea why she would be, lol.  

I'm mad that Renee is probably the killer too.  I liked him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will admit that I never suspected him.  I figured it would be Sam.

Can't wait till Sunday!


----------



## Ms.Shanti (Nov 21, 2008)

i'm soooo addicted to this show..hubby hates it but still ends up watching it with me..lol...i love vampire stuff..even tho you could look at me and never think that..haha..Anywho,any clues to who the lady is that bailed Tara out?I was thinking she's the lady that was standing in the middle of the road with a hog that Tara almost ran over.I'm actually glad Jason's chick got the boot..She was a crazy Vegan!!!lol..But i feel bad because he really did love her..He really is the village idiot though!!LaFayette is my fav!!!He's so hardcore but sassy!!lol..I'm sad that it's ending this sunday..But at least Big Love is making a comeback...I'm truly an HBO series fan...


----------



## Kinderwhore (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms.Shanti* 

 
_Anywho,any clues to who the lady is that bailed Tara out?I was thinking she's the lady that was standing in the middle of the road with a hog that Tara almost ran over.._

 
Yup, that's the one.


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kinderwhore* 

 
_Yup, that's the one._

 











Looking forward to the finale!  But sad that the season is over.


----------



## msaesthetic (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm gonna be honest, despite the "evidence" i just don't think Rene is the killer.

I think it's just too obvious considering True Blood's standards. I think they'll make us believe him to be the killer until next season.


----------



## Ms.Shanti (Nov 24, 2008)

did you girls watch the finale.???..OMG!!! I can't wait until next summer I think I'm gonna have to go get the books!lol...The lady with the hog that is taking care of Tara is either 1. the devil or 2. someone trying to be a shapeshifter and hasn't quite got the hang of it...I really wanna know who this chick is...


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 24, 2008)

I love true blood but they still don't have the finale up yet.

I don't think Renee is the killer either. I think they'll string us along and then there'll be someone else instead.


----------



## Ms.Shanti (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_I love true blood but they still don't have the finale up yet.

I don't think Renee is the killer either. I think they'll string us along and then there'll be someone else instead._

 
I already saw the finale ..it aired last night.I know who the killer is but i won't say in case people haven't seen it yet!!


----------



## Kinderwhore (Nov 25, 2008)

I am NOT happy with the victim of the new apparent murder mystery ;_; They can't kill off my favourite character! This better be some hoodoo shit.


----------



## Ms.Shanti (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kinderwhore* 

 
_I am NOT happy with the victim of the new apparent murder mystery ;_; They can't kill off my favourite character! This better be some hoodoo shit._

 
I agree 100%!!My fav person as well!I was mad about that!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 26, 2008)

So sad the season is already over! Flew by, huh? Since I really was dying to know more about the story, I started reading the books. I really think everyone who loves True Blood should! For one, they are WAY way better (as the original book versions usually are) more exciting and so much more! If anyone wants a link to read the books online PM me


----------



## msaesthetic (Dec 7, 2008)

************SPOILER************






-------------------------------
I hated rene was the killer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




& i don't think that's Lafayette's foot. I think it's Lettie Mae's, Tara's mom.


----------



## Kinderwhore (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msaesthetic* 

 
_************SPOILER************






-------------------------------
I hated rene was the killer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




& i don't think that's Lafayette's foot. I think it's Lettie Mae's, Tara's mom._

 
Oh man, I hadn't even thought of that. Great theory!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 17, 2008)

I've had the finale on my DVR for ages - finally watched it this weekend!  I thought it was a little heavy-handed and over the top, but of course totally enjoyed it. Part of the show's charm is it's self-aware camp element.  So glad this show is coming back - they laid the groundwork for some interesting new story-lines - especially in the shapeshifter area.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kinderwhore* 

 
_I am NOT happy with the victim of the new apparent murder mystery ;_; They can't kill off my favourite character! This better be some hoodoo shit._

 
I felt the same when I watched it, but I am hoping they are just fooling us with this.  If not, I am going to be pissed off.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msaesthetic* 

 
_************SPOILER************






-------------------------------
I hated rene was the killer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




& i don't think that's Lafayette's foot. I think it's Lettie Mae's, Tara's mom._

 
I hope so.  Is that evil of me?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_So sad the season is already over! Flew by, huh? Since I really was dying to know more about the story, I started reading the books. I really think everyone who loves True Blood should! For one, they are WAY way better (as the original book versions usually are) more exciting and so much more! If anyone wants a link to read the books online PM me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I bought the first book, Dead Until Dark, and am going to start it once I finish my current book.


----------



## TheDiesel (Jan 6, 2009)

When does this show come back? I miss it.

My roommate and I were addicted, haha


----------



## MzzRach (May 5, 2009)

The new season starts next month! Can't wait.


----------



## CosmePro (May 5, 2009)

I KNOW!!!  I am so excited, I thought it wasn't coming back on until September; imagine my surprise that it's coming sooner. YEAH!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 5, 2009)

YUP new season!!! And if you read the books, the newest one is out today!!!


----------



## caitlin1593 (May 5, 2009)

has anyone read the books?
from the posts it doesn't look like many have other than a few
but GO BUY THEM NOW! if you like the show, you'll LOVE the books. trust me. I love how true to the books the show is (although they throw in extra story lines but it's pretty much the same) so there's no way to not like the books if you love the show 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





days are dragging by because i'm waiting for the 19th so I can buy the damn dvd already! haha

I don't know if this has been posted, but this link has every episode (except for ep. 6 i think)
Watch True Blood Episodes Free Online - Part 2

Hopefully they continue doing one season for each book because then they can fit everything in


----------



## user79 (May 5, 2009)

I love this series! It's not on TV yet here in Switzerland or in Europe afaik so I had to torrent it. I watched the whole first series within like 2 days haha! I also started reading the books, I'd actually been meaning to read the books for a while before I even knew of True Blood on HBO. I'm enjoying it! I can't wait for the 2nd season. The sex scene between Sookie and Bill was so HOT! Ummm wow. hahah!


----------



## caitlin1593 (May 5, 2009)

I def. think Twilight is far from the same league as the Sookie Stackhouse novels. no comparison IMO. lol

Despite these being very adult content, I think it should have the fame that twilight has. Just so much more well written and thought out.

Anyone else notice some similarities between the two that seem to similar to be coincidental? May just be be over analyzing but I def. see some likeness. 

oh man was that a good scene! They did a great job at making it sensual and emotional rather that being like a porn movie. (unlike some other scenes) haha


----------



## stronqerx (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caitlin1593* 

 
_I def. think Twilight is far from the same league as the Sookie Stackhouse novels. no comparison IMO. lol

Despite these being very adult content, I think it should have the fame that twilight has. Just so much more well written and thought out.

Anyone else notice some similarities between the two that seem to similar to be coincidental? May just be be over analyzing but I def. see some likeness. 

oh man was that a good scene! They did a great job at making it sensual and emotional rather that being like a porn movie. (unlike some other scenes) haha_

 
I originally started off as a true blood fan, and thought of twilight as a toned down version of true blood (for the teeny boopers). But....I followed the hype & I gotta say I love twilight. I did notice the similarities between the two, with the whole shape shifters and the two immortals fighting for the mortal girl, haha. I love true blood though. Nothing beats those vampire sex scenes from HBO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lmao.

ps; True blood is still my fav vampire fixation!!


----------



## stronqerx (May 6, 2009)

oh btw; I am sooo excited for the new season. Counting down the days for June 14!!!!!!!!!! It's gonna be a true blood summer ya`ll


----------



## Leven (Jun 6, 2009)

*True Blood*

Any fellow true blood fans out there?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My brother got the complete first season on DVD and we just finished it OMG i cant wait for season two which premiers on june 12th!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: Plese, if you have read the books dont spoil it for anyone (like me) who hasnt read them lol


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Jun 6, 2009)

OMG...I love True Blood...I pretty much like anything with vampires, lol. Can't wait for season 2. I've not read the books either...that's next on my list!


----------



## Leven (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bcsweetascandy* 

 
_OMG...I love True Blood...I pretty much like anything with vampires, lol. Can't wait for season 2. I've not read the books either...that's next on my list!_

 
I know, im sitting in anticipation for season two, i think im most interested in whats gonna happen to Tara, because she is like my foavorite charcter. I loved how much she changed form the beginning of the season to the end. The scene in the jail cell with her mother was heart wrenching!

But something aint right wiht the lady who took her in lmao


----------



## lyttleravyn (Jun 6, 2009)

I can't WAIT for the new season to start!!! Omg this is such a great show


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Leven* 

 
_I know, im sitting in anticipation for season two, i think im most interested in whats gonna happen to Tara, because she is like my foavorite charcter. I loved how much she changed form the beginning of the season to the end. The scene in the jail cell with her mother was heart wrenching!

But something aint right wiht the lady who took her in lmao_

 
I love Tara too...and poor Lafayette, I love his character as well. I definitely think something is up with the lady who took in Tara (Marilyn I think???). Then I think the new vamp, Jessica, is going to cause all sorts of havoc...plus she's just extremely annoying, lol.


----------



## Leven (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bcsweetascandy* 

 
_I love Tara too...and poor Lafayette, I love his character as well. I definitely think something is up with the lady who took in Tara (Marilyn I think???). Then I think the new vamp, Jessica, is going to cause all sorts of havoc...plus she's just extremely annoying, lol._

 
Jessica is one crazy vamp lol I loved when she was at fnagtasia and she was acting like a little obnoxious kid in toys r us lol I feel bad for Lafayette too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although he did give the show one of its funniest lines:

(to Tara)
"If you talked anymore shit you'd look like a turd" 

lmao


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Leven* 

 
_Jessica is one crazy vamp lol I loved when she was at fnagtasia and she was acting like a little obnoxious kid in toys r us lol I feel bad for Lafayette too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although he did give the show one of its funniest lines:

(to Tara)
"If you talked anymore shit you'd look like a turd" 

lmao
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think my fave Lafayette moment was the dude complaining about his burger with AIDS..."Tip your waitress!" lmao


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 6, 2009)

I love TrueBlood! I discovered it on HBO On Demand, started watching the first episode and decided to wait on my fiance because I knew he'd love it too. We watched the whole first season together in like 2 evenings after work, and we are HOOKED! Absolutely dying for season 2 to start! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm also working on the books... only on the 3rd chapter of the first book, so it's still in season 1. I don't know whether to keep reading or wait... I kinda hate to know what happens before I watch the season!


----------



## PollyRhythm (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bcsweetascandy* 

 
_I think my fave Lafayette moment was the dude complaining about his burger with AIDS..."Tip your waitress!" lmao 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
YES!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I knew it was about to be some shit when he cocked his head to the side and started taking off his earrings. When Jason snapped his fingers and did the head shake/neck roll after the fight, I swear that was it for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Did anybody else notice the song playing in the background before Lafayette left the kitchen. I heard "here we go" when he took the earrings off right before he left and I swear that that was *exactly *what I was thinking, lol.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Jun 6, 2009)

i love true blood. I'm reading the books. I'm on the third one now. They're really good and while I have an idea of how the second season will turn out I'm still really excited. The first book was different from season 1. I can't wait for June 14th when it's back on!!!


----------



## mdjmsj (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm obsessed with this show, lol. I bought it two weeks ago and just finished the DVD set up a few days ago-I looved it. I had read the 1st book in the series a few days before and was amazed at how true to form they kept it. Can't wait for S2 to premiere!


----------



## Leven (Jun 6, 2009)

I just learned that the guy who plays Jason Stackhouse is actually Australian!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Who'd a thunk it!

He hides the accent well lol


----------



## mdjmsj (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Leven* 

 
_I just learned that the guy who plays Jason Stackhouse is actually Australian!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Who'd a thunk it!

He hides the accent well lol_

 
I know, I was really surprised when I heard about that too. His southern accent kind of reminds me of George W. Bush, does anyone else think that?


----------



## miss sha (Jun 6, 2009)

Love the show! I started reading the books after the second or third episode and finished them all within the next couple of weeks. They're really, really quick reads, so I definitely recommend that anyone who hasn't read them, READ THEM!

I'm all about Eric after reading the books--Bill can go suck a duck.


----------



## Leven (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mdjmsj* 

 
_I know, I was really surprised when I heard about that too. His southern accent kind of reminds me of George W. Bush, does anyone else think that?_

 






I guess i can kinda hear a bit of George W. in there lol


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Leven* 

 
_I just learned that the guy who plays Jason Stackhouse is actually Australian!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Who'd a thunk it!

He hides the accent well lol_

 
And the actor who plays Bill is from the UK, I believe.

Yay for season 2 starting soon!


----------



## Kinderwhore (Jun 7, 2009)

And the actor who plays Eric is from Sweden!

Best male cast.


----------



## NANA (Jun 7, 2009)

OMG!  I love this show sooo much and it sucks cause none of my friends watch it. Can't wait for the Season 2 to start either, I just re-watched Season 1 so I'm all hyped about it too lol. Lafayette was sooo funny, I hope he somehow makes it into Season 2!  I'm debating if I should read the books or not... I don't want to spoil anything for myself but I don't think I can resist lol


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 8, 2009)

Is the first season still on on demand? I just ordered first 7 books, shoul I read them first then watch the show? or it doesnt really matter?


----------



## miss sha (Jun 8, 2009)

Read the books! Seriously, you'll go through them really quickly.


----------



## hhunt2 (Jun 10, 2009)

I was really excited for season 2 to start but I had to give up HBO last week b/c my husband lost his job.  CRAP!  I'm so pissed and I don't know anyone who has HBO.


----------



## hhunt2 (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Leven* 

 
_I just learned that the guy who plays Jason Stackhouse is actually Australian!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Who'd a thunk it!

He hides the accent well lol_

 
I know huh!?

He also plays in the movie "Dead Silence".  The movie with the dolls/puppets.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_I was really excited for season 2 to start but I had to give up HBO last week b/c my husband lost his job.  CRAP!  I'm so pissed and I don't know anyone who has HBO._

 
I think HBO posts the episodes on their website. I would check on Monday on the show page and see if its up there.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 10, 2009)

I so tried to get into this show. 
Too damned cheesy.  Couldn't do it. :/


----------



## caitlin1593 (Jun 10, 2009)

In the previous True Blood thread I posted a link to a website that has all the episodes if HBO doesn't


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 11, 2009)

I think there's another thread on this show somewhere...but in any case...

I looove it. Cannot WAIT until Sunday! Woop! Can't wait til I get to see more of Jason shirtless, and Eric shirtless, and Bills ass...oh I could go on...lol!


----------



## user79 (Jun 11, 2009)

I download the entire series on torrents as it's not on TV here in Europe yet.

Oh and Alexander Skarsgard, who plays Eric, is one fine specimen!!











Goddamn he can bite me any time! I love when he talks in Swedish on the show...and he's so tall. *drool*

Oh, he's also in Lady Gaga's latest video, Paparazzi.







But yeah I like the whole cast, I actually really like some of the side characters as well like Tara and Sam and Jason...in the books they don't have a very big role and Tara in the books is totally different but I like how they were embellished into the script.

Can't wait for season 2!


----------



## Leven (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_Can't wait til I get to see more of Jason shirtless, and Eric shirtless, and Bills ass...oh I could go on...lol!_

 
lol 

You make it seem like those are the only reasons we watch this show, oh wait.... it is


----------



## Leven (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_



_

 
Can i just say how FEIRCE Anna Paquin looks here!


----------



## val-x (Jun 12, 2009)

this is one of my favorite summer shows! my friend got me hooked!


----------



## user79 (Jun 16, 2009)

So what did you think of ep 1 of season 2? I loved it. Although what a twist that it wasn't Lafayette that got murdered - obviously the show is pretty divergent from the actual books. BTW what was with Eric's hair foils at the end? lol that looked so silly...


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 16, 2009)

^^^  I enjoyed it, thought it was a good episode.  Cannot wait to see how things pan out with Lafayette.  The highlight foils on Eric were pretty funny!

MaryAnn is an intriguing character.  Curious to see how her arc plays out.


----------



## Kinderwhore (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_BTW what was with Eric's hair foils at the end? lol that looked so silly..._

 
I LOVED it. I like that Eric is just chilling upstairs at Fangtasia getting his hair did and then takes a break to eat a guy's kidneys. No big.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 16, 2009)

MaryAnn telling off Tara's mother was classic. And Bill recycling? Too much!


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kinderwhore* 

 
_I LOVED it. I like that Eric is just chilling upstairs at Fangtasia getting his hair did and then takes a break to eat a guy's kidneys. No big._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_MaryAnn telling off Tara's mother was classic. And Bill recycling? Too much!_

 
Precisely - some of the many reasons I dig this show.


----------



## user79 (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah the recycling was sooo funny! lol

Although I'm not liking how the TV show is turning Eric into some blood-thirsty bad guy vampire. In the book he's much more calm, cool and collected and not some evil dude. He would never lock up a bunch of humans in some dungeon only to eat their intestines...lol! Although damn, that actor has one hot bod. *drool* BTW I found a clip of some of his earlier work prior to True Blood - be forewarned, some nudity in this:

YouTube - Alexander Skarsgård - Om Sara (About Sara) Part 5

Ok enough about that! lol

I'm liking this new girl Jessica, she's not actually in the books but I'm curious what mischief she'll get up to. I also thought it was so cute when Bill finally tells Sookie that he loves her. Aw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, that Marianne character - isn't that the same actress who played Ro Laren in Star Trek TNG? Haha!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 17, 2009)

^ I read this interview with Alexander and he says that in the 2nd season we'll be seeing a different side to Eric (seems like inspiration from his character in the books).

link to the interview (mild spoiler alert!!!!)Alexander SkarsgÃ¥rd: 'There's More to Eric Than Being A Badass Vampire' - POPWRAP | Gossip | Entertainment | News

also, episode 2 preview!
YouTube - True Blood Season 2 Episode 2 Preview

btw I was able to find those because of a pretty good True Blood blog, Loving True Blood in Dallas. Good place to get your fix!


----------



## Leven (Jun 17, 2009)

Im excited to see what happens when Jessica goes to her families house next week! 

I also cant wait to see that nutty camp that jason went to lol


----------



## kdemers1221 (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss sha* 

 
_Read the books! Seriously, you'll go through them really quickly._

 


you are soooo right. i've been flying through the books. they're soooo good. i'm officially obsessed!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 22, 2009)

I just got into this show (Late, I know) but I already watched the entire first season, ( seriously, I watched it in one day.. thats 12 hours well spent lol ) I don't get HBO, so I just download it.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 23, 2009)

Love this show!  I think they will def turn Lafayette and he is going to make one kick-ass vampire!  I would hate to lose him on the show.  I love how he stated that he was of low moral character so they could use him...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  He was so badass when he pull the metal out of the dead guys leg.

That bible camp is hilarious.  I would rather poke myself repeatedly in the eye then be stuck there!

I def need to get the Sookie book series!


----------



## Kinderwhore (Jun 23, 2009)

I've taken to quoting Bill in everyday conversation. That's normal, right?

"AH AM VAMPHAAAR".


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 23, 2009)

bill yelled at sookie! and she deserved it!  I haven't read the books yet so I have no idea what happens next, and i cant decide if I want to keep it that way or not!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kinderwhore* 

 
_I've taken to quoting Bill in everyday conversation. That's normal, right?

"AH AM VAMPHAAAR"._

 
HAHAHA omg that had me ROLLING!


----------



## user79 (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_bill yelled at sookie! and she deserved it!  I haven't read the books yet so I have no idea what happens next, and i cant decide if I want to keep it that way or not!_

 
Well the whole Jessica thing isn't in the books so they're pretty liberal with their interpretation of the books - the show only takes certain storylines from the novels and they have changed or added additional characters and plotlines. So it's anyone's guess what will happen with Jessica as she wasn't in the books at all. I really like her though! Haha...

But a lot of the elements are the same as book 2, like the missing sheriff in Dallas, Eric wanting to hire Sookie to mind read, etc. I'm already excited for season 3 - those who read the books will know why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL

I want to see more of Sam's story as well, I really liked him in season 1.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Well the whole Jessica thing isn't in the books so they're pretty liberal with their interpretation of the books - the show only takes certain storylines from the novels and they have changed or added additional characters and plotlines. So it's anyone's guess what will happen with Jessica as she wasn't in the books at all. I really like her though! Haha...

But a lot of the elements are the same as book 2, like the missing sheriff in Dallas, Eric wanting to hire Sookie to mind read, etc. I'm already excited for season 3 - those who read the books will know why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL

I want to see more of Sam's story as well, I really liked him in season 1._

 
I just finished the third book and I'm super excited to see how they adapt the third season from the book... because the book was so good I hope they don't change anything. haha 

I really like the Jessica character too. She's really interesting and I can't wait to see how they play her out. I'm also excited for how the rest of season plays out after reading the 2nd book.


----------



## miss sha (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Well the whole Jessica thing isn't in the books so they're pretty liberal with their interpretation of the books - the show only takes certain storylines from the novels and they have changed or added additional characters and plotlines. So it's anyone's guess what will happen with Jessica as she wasn't in the books at all. I really like her though! Haha...

But a lot of the elements are the same as book 2, like the missing sheriff in Dallas, Eric wanting to hire Sookie to mind read, etc. I'm already excited for season 3 - those who read the books will know why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL

I want to see more of Sam's story as well, I really liked him in season 1._

 
Ooh, I'm excited for book 3 too. Hell, I'm especially excited for book FOUR! C'mon Alan Ball...


----------



## user79 (Jun 24, 2009)

I have to say, the ending of episode 2, season 2 was so lame. It was very illogical.

When Jessica was starting to attack her family, Sookie could have just told them to rescind her invitation and she'd have to leave the house. Instead she just stood there shouting "Jessica, stop!" LOL

Also, when Bill finally arrives and hypnotizes the lil girl, Jessica was just standing around waiting, she could have mauled her father by that point. It was just silly, I liked the idea but they could have improved the time sequence in the script.


----------



## miss sha (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah, everyone else was raving about episode 2 but I really didn't like it as much as I liked the premiere. 

Also, Jessica wasn't attacking her father because Bill demanded that she stop, and when your maker calls, you gotta listen (hence book 3!).

But I definitely agree that Sookie was being dumb. I think she's my least favorite character on the show. At least Bill (who I loathe in the books) I enjoy for his great unintentionally comedic lines.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah I was gonna say that Bill commanded her as her maker to stop. I think Sookie had good intentions but she forgot Jessica was a new vampire and not a human friend. 

I liked the episode because it's starting to get into the real story line now... next weeks episode starts the books major plot. 

Layfaette asking to be turned was great... i hope Eric did it. Overall, I'm pleased with the way the season is going.


----------



## caitlin1593 (Jun 24, 2009)

I liked the 2nd episode much better than the first. I was really dissapointed that the first showed no signs of having any storylines from the actual book but it looks like they are bringing the "party" in from the 2nd book which I thought was really interesting.
Even though it is so different, I'm beginning to love where things are going in the show, especially if Lafayette does become a vampire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe they couldn't recsind her invitation because it was actually her house to.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caitlin1593* 

 
_I liked the 2nd episode much better than the first. I was really dissapointed that the first showed no signs of having any storylines from the actual book but it looks like they are bringing the "party" in from the 2nd book which I thought was really interesting.
Even though it is so different, I'm beginning to love where things are going in the show, especially if Lafayette does become a vampire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Maybe they couldn't rescind her invitation because it was actually her house to.*_

 
Thats a good point... technically its Jessica's house too. It'll be interesting to see how Bill cleans up the mess considering that Jessica's dad doesn't seem like a nice guy at all. 

I'm also loving how the season is turning out. Reading the books I was worried I would be disappointed but I'm not at all.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm just not a huge fan of Sookie in the tv series. Which is a shame, because for the most part I love love love her in the books. While I feel she's pretty immature at times in the books, she seems immature and bratty ALL the time in the series...she's supposed to be smart, loyal, etc. and in the series I just don't see that (yet). Hopefully it'll start to turn around soon. Being so early in, I have hope.

Also, was anyone annoyed how she was comparing Jessica to a normal teenager? Yea, there are similarities...but she's a VAMPIRE. Jesus! At least give Bill credit, he's 100+ years older than you so I bet he knows what he's talking about lol.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 25, 2009)

i just watched the 1st episode tonight


----------



## user79 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well, even if it was her own home, I thought that from the books, a vampire could not enter any mortals' home without an invitation, so I guess that would even count for Jessica, since she isn't a mortal anymore. Because remember when she wanted to go inside, she hinted at her mother to invite her in. And yeah, I guess she did listen to Bill because he was her maker, but then why was he in such a frenzy to get inside? And why would Bill have to now kill the family? It makes no sense. I dunno, I thought that whole scene was not well thought out by the show writers, just shows that sometimes these added plots could detract from Charlaine Harris' original vision.

I hope they do get into the actual plot now from book 2, I guess it will start now in episode 3.

I actually like Anna Paquin as Sookie she makes her a bit more mature, what annoyed me in the books is how Charlaine Harris would always refer to how big Sookie's boobs were and what outfit she was wearing in a particular scene. That really irritated after a while because it was so pointless and shallow, lol. I kept thinking, _OK I get it already! Sookie has big knockers that seemingly every man and vampire can't get enough of!!_ It was just so silly. And was it just me that thought the outfits that Harris always described were really tacky? Haha!


----------



## Odette (Jun 25, 2009)

I would think that Bill was going to glamour them.


----------



## miss sha (Jun 25, 2009)

From what I got from that scene, it seemed like Jessica's father was abusive in some way? The way she got into his face and undid his belt was very... suspicious. And we all know what Bill did to Sookie's dirty uncle. As far as I can tell, the only one Bill seems to be planning on harming is Jessica's dad, not her whole family. 

And yeah, Charlaine's sense of fashion is definitely lacking--pretty much everything Sookie's ever worn in the books was tacky as hell! Those pants she wore in book 2 that laced down the sides and a belly shirt with it? What is she, a stripper? Awful! I'm so glad the show has updated... well, everyone's fashion sense. Bill was pretty tacky too--Dockers and easy listening on the radio?


----------



## user79 (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss sha* 

 
_
And yeah, Charlaine's sense of fashion is definitely lacking--pretty much everything Sookie's ever worn in the books was tacky as hell! Those pants she wore in book 2 that laced down the sides and a belly shirt with it? What is she, a stripper? Awful! I'm so glad the show has updated... well, everyone's fashion sense. Bill was pretty tacky too--Dockers and easy listening on the radio? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 











Wasn't he wearing like corduroy and golf sweaters in some scenes too? LOL Yeah the outfit descriptions were so horrible! Glad someone else noticed that.


----------



## miss sha (Jun 25, 2009)

The moment Bill shows up in Crocs, I'm going to have to put the book DOWN.

The worst part is, all of these books were written from 2000 on! There's no excuse for Charlaine's poor fashion sense. I'm pretty sure not even Walmarts in the deepest of the deep south still carry pants that lace up on the sides!


----------



## caitlin1593 (Jun 25, 2009)

You'd be suprised at what people wear in little hick towns in the South lol. I've seen MANY outfits similar to Sookie's haha. I think she was just trying to give Sookie that typical trashy small town look to exaggerate on how secluded and sheltered Sookie is from the rest of the world and to show that Renard Parish is kind of in a world of its own ATM. 
She did wear Diane Von Furstenburg later in the books though! Even though she didn't buy it haha


----------



## caitlin1593 (Jun 28, 2009)

LOVED tonights episode!
excited to see if there is a developing relationshop with Hoyt and Jessica
and REALLY excited for them to go to Dallas! but the whole Fellowship of the Sun storyline is getting kinda boring i think, I could do w/o all this in the show


and I'm LOVING Eric's character! Alexander does an amazing job at capturing that unique cool cockiness that Eric has in the books and I am SO looking forward to seeing more of Eric!


----------



## kdemers1221 (Jun 29, 2009)

The Fellowship of the Sun is a MAJOR part of the second book... actually its the whole last half of the book at least. Not having it in the show would completely take away from why the story once she goes to Dallas. I haven't watched the episode yet so i'll have more comments after I have.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 29, 2009)

so from the 24th untill yesterday... i watched all the episodes. I'm currently watching the 3rd episode of this season.

Man i love Lafyette. And Sam.
I like sookie, but man, she is ALWAYS freaking out at someone. She overracts a lot


----------



## caitlin1593 (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kdemers1221* 

 
_The Fellowship of the Sun is a MAJOR part of the second book... actually its the whole last half of the book at least. Not having it in the show would completely take away from why the story once she goes to Dallas. I haven't watched the episode yet so i'll have more comments after I have._

 
I know, I'm talking about the _added_ storyline. they're not in Dallas yet and everything they have added about the Fellowship has gone nowhere. Once they get to Dallas and everything it'll be exciting but so far I havn't been impressed with the added storyline of Jason and the Fellowship


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 29, 2009)

^ i bet they have some kind of crazy orgy with jason... Or at the very least the wife.
they give me the "secret sexual deviant" feeling. ugghhh fanatics are creepy


----------



## aziajs (Jun 29, 2009)

Can someone please tell me why Eric is in that track suit?


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 29, 2009)

cause it's hilarious.


----------



## Kinderwhore (Jun 29, 2009)

Hoyt is adorable and I have a huge crush on Terry.


----------



## caitlin1593 (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Can someone please tell me why Eric is in that track suit?_

 

Him and Pam were trying to revamp their looks
but I LOVE his short hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## aziajs (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caitlin1593* 

 
_Him and Pam were trying to revamp their looks
but I LOVE his short hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol_

 
Yeah I heard him say he was revamping his image when he was sitting there with the foils in his hair.  I just didn't get why he'd go with a track suit. LOL.  It's so random.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 29, 2009)

Ugh. Didn't like how calm and passive Sookie was being after the thing with Jessica's family. Good on Bill for telling her off.  Glad Terry gave Sam a piece of his mind, too.

LOVE Hoyt and Jessica together. They're so cute!

I'm wondering what's up with Daphne though. I know about her in the books but I have a feeling they're taking her in a different direction on the show.


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kinderwhore* 

 
_I've taken to quoting Bill in everyday conversation. That's normal, right?

"AH AM VAMPHAAAR"._

 
Genius! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss sha* 

 
_The moment Bill shows up in Crocs, I'm going to have to put the book DOWN._

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Can someone please tell me why Eric is in that track suit?_

 
It matches his highlights? Perhaps it was meant to be ironic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm totally digging season 2 so far. Looking forward to what goes down in Dallas.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_^ i bet they have some kind of crazy orgy with jason... Or at the very least the wife.
they give me the "secret sexual deviant" feeling. ugghhh fanatics are creepy_

 
OMG...when Jason was having dinner at their house and hubby made the comment about his wife's pudding I almost fell off the couch!  I turned to hubby and said...3-way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I loved it when Sookie hauled off and slapped Eric.  He is so yummy...I like his hair better short.

I was kinda looking forward to seeing Lafayette as a vampire.  I'm just glad though that he's still on the show.  I LOVE his character.

There are so many great one liners in this show!  Loving season 2 so far.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 30, 2009)

Eric was looking a bit too Kurt Cobain with the long hair. 

I havent read the books, but my bf and i are into the series. We discussed this Maryianne things and we agree in thinking that she is the bull lady and Daphne is her minion. 

I love Terry too. He's such a sweet heart.


----------



## Stephy171 (Jun 30, 2009)

omg i recently fell in love with this show and im so mad i missed everything lol lol looks like ill be buying dvds... i just saw the one where sookie gets clawed in the back by that weird bull head thing.... WTF WAS THATT lmaoo i love true blood!! its so addicting i cant wait for the next season


----------



## miss sha (Jun 30, 2009)

I LOVE Hoyt/Jessica. I was re-watching the episode today (WHY are they skipping episodes next week when they shown recaps constantly?!) and was practically dying at how cute they are together. As long as I ignore the fact that Hoyt is 10 years older than her.

I'm glad that I like the two of them so much because Sookie/Bill annoys/bores the hell out of me. I don't find their melodrama and Bill's overbearing concern or Sookie's childishness at all endearing.

As for Eric's tracksuits... I don't know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think, like someone else said, it's meant to ironic/disarming. The man likes to be comfortable, and what's more cozy than sweats and flip-flops? He only does the stereotypical black leather vampire thing for Fantasia.


----------



## Kinderwhore (Jun 30, 2009)

After this episode, I only have one thing to say:

SOOOKEEEHH YOU UNDEHMAAAND MAAAH AUTHORITEEEE AS HAAH MAKAAAAHH


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kinderwhore* 

 
_After this episode, I only have one thing to say:

SOOOKEEEHH YOU UNDEHMAAAND MAAAH AUTHORITEEEE AS HAAH MAKAAAAHH_

 
HAHAHA! OMFG girl you CRACK me UP!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss sha* 

 
_I don't find their melodrama and Bill's overbearing concern or Sookie's childishness at all endearing._

 
ITA!


----------



## user79 (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah the tracksuits are getting annoying, although in the books Eric is pretty low-key with the clothes as well, I wish they would dress him up a bit more in the show tho lol - he's too hot to wear flip flops and tracksuits! I hate the makeup they do on Eric for the show though, those undereye circles are way too much...same on Bill. Meh.

The religious scenes have been pretty dull so far, in the books they are way more scary cult-like rather than just a church leadership getaway. When they had that Christian girl band on playing that "I have a date with Jesus" song I think a little part of me died inside. *barf*


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 1, 2009)

really? I think i want "I have a date with Jesus" to be the song i use for my first dance at my wedding.... 

I forsee them getting increasing cult like. I have a theory that they are keeping a vampire...  possibly Godric?


----------



## aziajs (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok...2 things.

1.  I love the way Bill says Fangtasia - FANG-TAY-SEE-AH
2.  Eric/Alexander Skarsgård is really tall.  I didn't realize that until I just saw him on TMZ.  He's so different in real life.  So jovial and easy going.

Ok...one more thing.  The new waitress is an actress on Bold and the Beautiful so I can't see her as anything but Bridget Forrester.


----------



## Brie (Jul 1, 2009)

I will finally get to see this this week (gets released on dvd) Because you can only watch it here if you have cable


----------



## caitlin1593 (Jul 1, 2009)

I hate the girl who sang "I Have a Date with Jesus"!
She's on Days Of Our Lives and I an't STAND her character on it.
soo annoying! lol
I hope that was her last appearance on True Blood because I just can't get her Melony character out of my head haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Is it just me or does anyone else think she's annoying? lol


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kinderwhore* 

 
_After this episode, I only have one thing to say:

SOOOKEEEHH YOU UNDEHMAAAND MAAAH AUTHORITEEEE AS HAAH MAKAAAAHH_

 
Everytime I hear the words " my Authority"  I am reminded of Cartman. (southpark) So I can't really take the line seriously!


----------



## val-x (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_Is the first season still on on demand? I just ordered first 7 books, shoul I read them first then watch the show? or it doesnt really matter?_

 
WAIT! for one book there's one season? YES For the win


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 8, 2009)

Show will be back on again this Sunday July 12th!  I hate it when they just start a season and then skip a week.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 12, 2009)

I am watching and cracking up.  I'm so glad that they introduced more humor in this second season.  But I am dying to know what MaryAnn has in store for Eggs and Tara.

ETA:  Jessica is a little too petulant for me.  She's getting on my nerves.


----------



## caitlin1593 (Jul 12, 2009)

^ I really like Jessica! I'm interested in where she'll end up and what her role will be in the whole Dallas storyline.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caitlin1593* 

 
_^ I really like Jessica! I'm interested in where she'll end up and what her role will be in the whole Dallas storyline._

 
It seems as though a lot of people like her.  I don't understand why.  I do love Eric, though.


----------



## Stephy171 (Jul 12, 2009)

Omg i freaking new it!!.. maryanne is the weird bull thing that attacked suckie... or one of those things cuz she didnt get the horns but her fingerss got like the beast lol..... jessica is way too funny i am lookin forward to see her charater grow!


----------



## AliVix1 (Jul 13, 2009)

omg i just started watching this show last week i watched the recaps on hbo on demand.. i missed the first season but am LOVING the second!!


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 13, 2009)

So what's daphnes deal? Is she like Maryann's minon? And she's using her to get to Sam?


----------



## miss sha (Jul 13, 2009)

I loooooove Jessica. I think she's hilarious and her and Hoyt are adorably cute together.

I don't think I've ever laughed at anything as hard as I laughed at Lafayette jumping around the room and humping things while Eric was on the phone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Also YAY Barry the Bellboy!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss sha* 

 
_I don't think I've ever laughed at anything as hard as I laughed at Lafayette jumping around the room and humping things while Eric was on the phone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
That was funny.  Actually, first I love that he kept drinking when Eric told him to stop.  Then, I loved that Eric smacked him across the room.  Then, all of a sudden you are watching Eric talk to Bill and Lafayette hops his crazy tail into the frame.  I loved the look on Eric's face as he just watched him.  The whole thing was great.


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 14, 2009)

Nothing more rejuvenating than 1000 year old blood.  Yummy. 

Bill & Sookie are getting more over the top with every episode, IMO.  This past one especially.


----------



## SuSana (Jul 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_That was funny. Actually, first I love that he kept drinking when Eric told him to stop. Then, I loved that Eric smacked him across the room. Then, all of a sudden you are watching Eric talk to Bill and Lafayette hops his crazy tail into the frame. I loved the look on Eric's face as he just watched him. *The whole thing was great*._

 
I agree, it was my favorite part of the episode.  I want to go back and watch the first season, I only saw the first episode I think.




p.s. I love your avatar, you look so elegant


----------



## kdemers1221 (Jul 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_I agree, it was my favorite part of the episode.  I want to go back and watch the first season, I only saw the first episode I think.




p.s. I love your avatar, you look so elegant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

you can watch all the episodes online at surfthechannel.com. all of the first season and all the new ones so far.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_So what's daphnes deal? Is she like Maryann's minon? And she's using her to get to Sam?_

 
If Maryann is the beast then Daphne must be the pig but still not sure what she's about.

The best line had to be...OK, I'll call the airline back and tell them we need 2 travel coffins.  Such deadpan; I love it!

Then when Eric slapped Lafayette and he got up and started humping everything...I was laughing hysterically!!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_If Maryann is the beast then Daphne must be the pig but still not sure what she's about._

 
Awwwwww...good call.  I wonder, didn't even think of that.

 Quote:

  The best line had to be...OK, I'll call the airline back and tell them we need 2 travel coffins.  Such deadpan; I love it!  
 
That was funny.


----------



## user79 (Jul 16, 2009)

Lafayette was so hilarious in the last episode, I'm glad they didn't kill him off like in the books. He def adds some humor. And Jessica looked so hot at the end of that episode! And damn, Eric's body *drool*

I just love the whole show and it's actually not something I have to be embarrassed about liking, I like the adult spin on it.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 16, 2009)

Finally got around to seeing the most recent episode last night. 

I like Jessica more every episode.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_If Maryann is the beast then Daphne must be the pig but still not sure what she's about._

 
OK, if Daphne is the deer then who the HECK is the pig?  Carl maybe (the guy who helps out Maryanne)?

Some of the lines are just so cheesy I LOVE them!!  The scene with Jason in the tub was hilarious!  I mean who didn't see that coming?? (pun intended)


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 21, 2009)

Maybe the pig isnt a person?

That fellowship of the son storyline is moving mighty slow. 

I didnt really like this weeks episode.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_Maybe the pig isnt a person?

That fellowship of the son storyline is moving mighty slow._

 
Maybe the pig is just a pig.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If it is a person maybe it's either Eggs or Carl.  

The whole Fellowship of the Sun storyline is boring.  People keep referencing the books and saying how good their storyline is in Dallas but I am bored to tears by it.  

Speaking of Daphne, why hasn't Sam asked her about those crazy scars on her back?


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 21, 2009)

i guess he's kinda overwhelmed by the fact that she's a shifter. I'm sure it'll come up soon! but yea, i want to know about it too!
i hope she's not a horrible Maryann minion! I want sam to be happy!!


----------



## miss sha (Jul 21, 2009)

So who managed to stay awake during Sunday night's snoozefest? The only interesting bit was Eric's Viking flashback and Lorena's sudden appearance at the end. I can't wait for her to shake Bill and Sookie apart. >


----------



## Kinderwhore (Jul 21, 2009)

GOLDEN "condensed True Blood" comment from OhNoTheyDidnt:

Bill:  SOOKIE! You should nawt do that thing Ah told you nawt to do!

Sookie:  But BEEL Ah had tah do that thang you said nawt tah do!

Bill:  Sookie, you ar-ruh mine and Ah care about your safety!

Sookie: Ah know you do, BEEL! But Ah am a WOMAN, a grown full busssomed woman who cahn do whatever it is she wants! And you cahn't stop meh!

Bill: Sookie, please, Ah don't want to control you, Ah just want to keep you safe. Ah am VAMPYYYYYR and you are NAWT and we ar-ruh DIFFERENT.

Sookie: Ah know, BEEL, Ah know.  Now Ah thank we should make up.  Oops, is that mah titty?

AND THEN THEY HAVE SEX.  AGAIN.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm over Bill and Sookie. They just get cheesier with each new episode, I can't take it anymore!


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 21, 2009)

This last episode was underwhelming.  Hopefully things pack back up next week......I'm sure they will, from what I have read.  Supposedly the season finale is a doozy!


----------



## hrockstar (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I'm over Bill and Sookie. They just get cheesier with each new episode, I can't take it anymore!_

 
me too!! I have been fast forwarding their scenes. 
It'd be one thing if either of them were hot...i might be able to deal with their talking....these two get a big ol' not.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hrockstar* 

 
_me too!! I have been fast forwarding their scenes. 
It'd be one thing if either of them were hot...i might be able to deal with their talking....these two get a big ol' not._

 
They aren't very hot, are they?  Maybe they would be more appealing if they were.


----------



## bea_16 (Jul 25, 2009)

I agree about Bill and Sookie being  meeeh but things should get interesting in the following episodes.I am so over Maryann, I just skip any of her scenes because I just find them so boring.The supporting characters make the show IMO .. Jessica,Hoyt,Lafayette, and especially Pam and Eric "there will always be women" Northam.


----------



## hrockstar (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_They aren't very hot, are they?  Maybe they would be more appealing if they were._

 
yeah if they didn't ever speak!  LOL

I dunno if they got a new makeup artist or if they've been living real hard....especially her for not being undead she sure looks a lot older and has eight pounds of concealer and foundation on.

Oh well..you know i'll be watching it tomorrow anyway  LOL


----------



## user79 (Jul 26, 2009)

The last episode was so boring. You know what I think? They should condense 2 books into 1 season. Because when you read the books, the story isn't really _that _big of substance to make an entire TV season out of. If they condensed 2 books into 1 season things would be way more fast paced and exciting. I feel like they have had to write in a bunch of "fluff" to make it work which I think is a shame. Especially since it's a new show, they will really have to grab their audience not to get canceled. I wonder how the ratings are on the show?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jul 26, 2009)

Anyone see the Comic Con preview for the remainder of the season? If it's as juicy as it appears, then maybe the last half will make up for the first!


----------



## bea_16 (Jul 26, 2009)

I saw it!!!! I'm so excited.I've become such a fangirl for this show.That preview looked awesome, although it had me saying WTF at some parts.


----------



## caitlin1593 (Jul 26, 2009)

I havn't seen the preview, I kinda wanna be suprised 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Has anyone seen this yet?
Tru Blood Beverage

kinda interested since i LOVE blood orange soda but I think I might reserve this kinda thing for like a halloween party. Would be perfect for that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Love to see responses of people if this was ever sold in a store since the bottle says True Blood haha there'd prob. be quite a few double-takes


----------



## aeroerin (Jul 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caitlin1593* 

 
_I havn't seen the preview, I kinda wanna be suprised 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Has anyone seen this yet?
Tru Blood Beverage

kinda interested since i LOVE blood orange soda but I think I might reserve this kinda thing for like a halloween party. Would be perfect for that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Love to see responses of people if this was ever sold in a store since the bottle says True Blood haha there'd prob. be quite a few double-takes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I really want to get my hands on some of this!! It sounds delicious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are any of you fans of the books?  I love how the series has really expanded storylines for so many of the book characters, especially the past few episodes this season!  (like with Eggs [<3] & Tara, Sam, Jason, etc.)


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 28, 2009)

ok, so yesterday's episode was AWESOMES!!!

im sad that daphne is a freaky deeky Maryanne lover.


----------



## aeroerin (Jul 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_ok, so yesterday's episode was AWESOMES!!!

im sad that daphne is a freaky deeky Maryanne lover._

 
ugh same here!! and here I was thinking Sam may have a happy love life for a bit longer . . .


----------



## Stephy171 (Jul 28, 2009)

ughh yess im so sad she set him up like that!!! i cant wait for next weeks show they keep teasing me with these episodes!!! 
omggg i mean i know nothings gonna happen to sookie cuz she's the main character but i wanna see how she'll get out of this jam!


----------



## user79 (Aug 3, 2009)

Last episode was great! Seems to be following the book now, at least the Fellowship of the Sun storyline plot. Can't wait for next week's episode!


----------



## Stephy171 (Aug 4, 2009)

yes the last episode made me drool!!! it keeps getting better and better..... Godric is a hottie lol... i wonder how he escaped if he was being held by the fellowship of the sun...

on another note.....

*ITS A OFFICAL WE WILL HAVE A SEASON 3 OF TRUEBLOOD!!!*


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Aug 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephy171* 

 
_on another note.....

*ITS A OFFICAL WE WILL HAVE A SEASON 3 OF TRUEBLOOD!!!*_

 





Love this show!!  I love the fact that everyone in town thinks Andy is a nutcase drunk when he is telling the truth!  Poor Sam though...he's totally freaked out.

I'm glad that Lafayette is back to his old self again; I LOVE him.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 5, 2009)

I had a sexy dream about lafayette....


----------



## Stephy171 (Aug 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_I had a sexy dream about lafayette...._

 






LMAOOOOO i can only imagine


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 6, 2009)

he's so handsome.
some how is flaming homosexuality (in the show!) makes him somewhat more appealing... 

im odd.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Aug 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_he's so handsome.
some how is flaming homosexuality (in the show!) makes him somewhat more appealing... 

im odd._

 
It's because we always want what we can't have!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So the fact he's gay and you can't have him makes you want him even more!!

I loved it when he was hitting on Eggs...priceless.


----------



## jacquelinda (Aug 6, 2009)

lafayette is my boy, hes my fav character. look at this .gif i found of him in a scene lolol
http://i25.tinypic.com/9rn70l.gif


----------



## blondie711 (Aug 6, 2009)

Has anyone read all the books besides me? It looks like each season follows (roughly) one book. That would mean the show has a life of at least 8 seasons!! I hope so.....


----------



## Stephy171 (Aug 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondie711* 

 
_Has anyone read all the books besides me? It looks like each season follows (roughly) one book. That would mean the show has a life of at least 8 seasons!! I hope so.....



_

 
OMGG i hope so.... you just made my day


----------



## kdemers1221 (Aug 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondie711* 

 
_Has anyone read all the books besides me? It looks like each season follows (roughly) one book. That would mean the show has a life of at least 8 seasons!! I hope so.....



_

 

i've read the books... currently on number 5 or 6 i think. and there was an interview with the director of the show and he said that each season roughly follows one book. so if HBO keeps picking it up there will be at least 8 seasons... unless Charline Harris writes more books.


----------



## Elusive21 (Aug 8, 2009)

^^ That would be a dream come true - I love this show!

Do you guys think there will be a third season?


----------



## kdemers1221 (Aug 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Elusive21* 

 
_^^ That would be a dream come true - I love this show!

Do you guys think there will be a third season?_

 

they just announced this week that HBO picked it up for a third season... so yes it will be back next summer with a new season.


----------



## Elusive21 (Aug 9, 2009)

Hooray!!!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 9, 2009)

I really love Eric.  I loved when he leaned in and whispered to Sookie, "trust me."  Then he was all, "hey you guys!" in his aww shucks voice.  I love that he has taken an interest in Sookie and she barely tolerates him.  

Poor Jessica.  She can't catch a break.

Sookie is crazy...and let's her mouth write checks her ass can't cash.  She better be glad she has vampire friends.


----------



## Stephy171 (Aug 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I really love Eric. I loved when he leaned in and whispered to Sookie, "trust me." Then he was all, "hey you guys!" in his aww shucks voice. I love that he has taken an interest in Sookie and she barely tolerates him. 

Poor Jessica. She can't catch a break.

Sookie is crazy...and let's her mouth write checks her ass can't cash. She better be glad she has vampire friends._

 
lmaooo your so right about sookie but i think thats what i like about her!!
she knows bill is her man and damn sure of it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This episode was amazing omg i LOVE LOVE LOVE Godric he is amazing and. he's so cool calm and collective omg he's hot lol

why isnt it sunday yet... i wanna see what happens with lukes dumb ass... could he not get it threw his pee-sized brain that godric saved his life and wants no war wtf!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephy171* 

 
_why isnt it sunday yet... i wanna see what happens with lukes dumb ass... could he not get it threw his pee-sized brain that godric saved his life and wants no war wtf!_

 
I'm not going to get all soap box-y but that's the problem with radical extremists and weak minded people who are full of prejudice and hate.


----------



## Stephy171 (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I'm not going to get all soap box-y but that's the problem with radical extremists and weak minded people who are full of prejudice and hate._

 
So true.... its ok though i knew something would happen... Newman wouldnt just leave things like that.... Extremist... perfect word


----------



## aziajs (Aug 10, 2009)

Godddddddddddddddd....Eric could bite me anytime....for realz!  

On another note, was anyone else grossed the hell out by Tara & Eggs eating that "hunter's souffle".  It just looked gross.  I would love to know what was actually in it.  What was craft services able to whip up that could make something that vile edible?????


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 10, 2009)

i HATEEEEEEEEEEE those fucking fanatics!! i hope godric snaps luke'e neck.

And Maryann is beyond gross. I'm getting pretty sick of the orgies and sex scenes though. Id prefer more story, less nude, black eyed gang bangs. or... single bangs?


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Godddddddddddddddd....Eric could bite me anytime....for realz! 

On another note, was anyone else grossed the hell out by Tara & Eggs eating that "hunter's souffle". It just looked gross. I would love to know what was actually in it. What was craft services able to whip up that could make something that vile edible?????_

 
I was seriously grossed out by that sequence.  Which was the point, I suppose.  I wonder that now Tara & Eggs have "parktaken" in that meal, are they under MaryAnn's control even more?  That's the thought that came to my mind.

I found Godric's scenes hypnotic in a way. The actor who is playing him is nailing it.  This last episode was great.


----------



## x-ivy (Aug 10, 2009)

Next week is going to be a killer! i couldn't leave last night witht hat ending lol, so i found spoilers for next week. sounds really good


----------



## SuSana (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I was seriously grossed out by that sequence. Which was the point, I suppose. I wonder that now Tara & Eggs have "parktaken" in that meal, are they under MaryAnn's control even more? That's the thought that came to my mind.

*I found Godric's scenes hypnotic in a way. The actor who is playing him is nailing it.* This last episode was great._

 
Yes!  He's like a small pale little guy but I couldn't stop watching him.  He was so calm when everyone else was hyped up, ready to kill for him and he's just above it.  Can't wait till next week!


----------



## Stephy171 (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x-ivy* 

 
_Next week is going to be a killer! i couldn't leave last night witht hat ending lol, so i found spoilers for next week. sounds really good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

hmmmm someone might kill me for asking.... but share some spoilers girl... True Blood is like crack lol i need a fix!!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephy171* 

 
_hmmmm someone might kill me for asking.... but share some spoilers girl... True Blood is like crack lol i need a fix!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's cool to have spoliers just do it via PM or external links.


----------



## user79 (Aug 10, 2009)

The last episode was Ericlicious. Haha! Poor Jessica tho - a real born again virgin forever. That would totally suck.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_The last episode was Ericlicious. Haha! Poor Jessica tho - a real born again virgin forever. That would totally suck._

 
Totally.  So all female vampires have this issue then?  I'll remain human, thanks.


----------



## AliVix1 (Aug 10, 2009)

no just if they are virgins b4 they become vampires.. like if they have a hymen intact when they become vamps then it will keep growing back


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AliVix1* 

 
_no just if they are virgins b4 they become vampires.. like if they have a hymen intact when they become vamps then it will keep growing back_

 
Of course....*smacks head* I lost my brain there for a moment...


----------



## jacquelinda (Aug 11, 2009)

i love true blood. but im thinking about waiting for the end of the season to watch all the remaining episodes. i hate cliffhanger endings...


----------



## stronqerx (Aug 11, 2009)

^^ every single episode has been that way...I can't take it!! lol the suspense is killing me. 

anyways, idk if it's just me but sookie is so annoying to me this season. She's changed a lot. I liked the old sookie, cute lil humble waitress. Now she's just bleh. Same goes for jason, he's not even attractive to me anymore. Now eric and that dude (i forget his name) tara is messing with....one word for both of them: YUMMY.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_Same goes for jason, he's not even attractive to me anymore. Now eric and that dude (i forget his name) tara is messing with....one word for both of them: YUMMY. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Jason isn't as attractive.  I don't know why.  Maybe it's because I find him dumb to the point of mental retardation so he doesn't appeal to me.  

Eric is just amazing this season.  I wasn't really feeling the long haired goth brooding in the shadows last season.  This new clean cut, wife beater/track suit wearing Eric could get it.  

Eggs....I have seen him on like 3 or 4 shows and he always plays someone who has got issues.  I can't with him.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 11, 2009)

i am not a fan of eggs. 
i wished tara would leave him in the forest.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Aug 12, 2009)

I LOVED when Godric told off Lorena. Pure awesome.

Can't wait til next week!


----------



## stronqerx (Aug 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Jason isn't as attractive. I don't know why. Maybe it's because I find him dumb to the point of mental retardation so he doesn't appeal to me. 

Eric is just amazing this season. I wasn't really feeling the long haired goth brooding in the shadows last season. This new clean cut, wife beater/track suit wearing Eric could get it. 

Eggs....I have seen him on like 3 or 4 shows and he always plays someone who has got issues. I can't with him._

 
I think it's because last season jason was banging every girl in sight lol, there was something so sexy about him. Last season eric was whatever to me, but man, the new look did him good...._real good
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

Eggs just got a hot bod 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Stephy171 (Aug 12, 2009)

k so its wednesday and i have seen this episode 3 times already lmao... i need it to be sunday already omg


----------



## jacquelinda (Aug 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_^^ every single episode has been that way...I can't take it!! lol the suspense is killing me. 

anyways, idk if it's just me but sookie is so annoying to me this season. She's changed a lot. I liked the old sookie, cute lil humble waitress. Now she's just bleh. Same goes for jason, he's not even attractive to me anymore. Now eric and that dude (i forget his name) tara is messing with....one word for both of them: YUMMY. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
your right about sookie. she always finds trouble. when she found out about the hotel worker who was telepathic and she wouldnt stop talking to him. she's become very annoying and she cant seem to shut up. ugh!!!


----------



## jacquelinda (Aug 13, 2009)

btw, i feel so bad for that girl who's always going to be a virgin., even after she's had sex.. ouch!!!!!!!!


----------



## user79 (Aug 15, 2009)

I can't wait for this weeks episode AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! 

Could Eric be any hotter? Anyone watch the True Blood panel at Comic Con? Alexander Skarsgard always got the biggest screams and so many audience questions. I'm hoping he'll branch out and do more movies or something outside of True Blood, he's getting so famous now in Hollywood. He can bite me anytime argh!


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 15, 2009)

^ he's playing Tohr isnt he??


----------



## aziajs (Aug 17, 2009)

Not sure how I feel about tonight's episode.  It was ULTRA corny at times.  When Eric & Sookie were in bed I caught myself rolling me eyes a few times.  I don't know.  I loved the ending though.  It was kind of awe inspiring to watch.


----------



## Stephy171 (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Not sure how I feel about tonight's episode. It was ULTRA corny at times. When Eric & Sookie were in bed I caught myself rolling me eyes a few times. I don't know. I loved the ending though. It was kind of awe inspiring to watch._

 
ughh yes that was  ridiculous... and when she was talking ro jason on the bed... i wanted to fast forward lmaoo...


on another note.. omg i havent cried so hard in such a long time... WHYY WHY WHY!?!?!?!?! did Godric have to die... omg i was so looking forward to seeing more of him...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and ughh im so sick of maryanne omgg they need to do something with her


----------



## SuSana (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephy171* 

 
_on another note.. omg i havent cried so hard in such a long time... WHYY WHY WHY!?!?!?!?! did Godric have to die... omg i was so looking forward to seeing more of him...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am so sad that Godric died.  That last scene I was about to cry.  It made me think of two humans talking to each other though, like irl when someone knows they are dying, asking if they are afraid etc.  Plus the emotion of Eric...that was good acting!!  I was feeling so bad for him lol.

I'm sick of Mary Ann.


----------



## Stephy171 (Aug 17, 2009)

ohhh yeah susana... at first it was just a tear lol but when  eric threw himself on the floor and was pleading like that omg... i broke into hyterics lmaoo i was crying like  no other man .... my friend was ccracking up as i sit there wheezing lmao


----------



## aziajs (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_I am so sad that Godric died.  That last scene I was about to cry.  It made me think of two humans talking to each other though, like irl when someone knows they are dying, asking if they are afraid etc.  Plus the emotion of Eric...that was good acting!!  I was feeling so bad for him lol.

I'm sick of Mary Ann._

 
You know, the one thing I can say about this season is the acting is really good.  Eric is great, Jessica (although she annoys me) is great, Lafayette is great.  

They are really dragging this MaryAnn thing out.  It started at the end of last season and we are still talking about her.

As for Godric, it really did have me wondering what happens to him now?  Will God forgive him.  What will become of him?  

I did laugh a lot this episode though.  I liked when Eric was laying on Sookie after the explosion and she pushed him off and said she couldn't breathe and that he weighed a ton.  It was so funny to me because he had just saved her life and all she could say was, "get off of me."  I also liked how he pretended he was dying.  It was so theatrical and old hollywood horror.  I also like how he was laying back just letting Sookie suck out that silver when Bill walked up.  You would have thought he was laying poolside as comfortable as he looked.

I am excited to see the Bill Sookie Eric love triangle play out.  That should be interesting.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 17, 2009)

the only thing that made me sad was when Eric was crying. Other than that i though Godric was pretty lame.

Also, doesn't Bill look like such a pussy comapred to Eric? I think i dislike him even more sinc ei have seen a few interviews with Stephen Moyeur. He's just kind of douchey. 

Again, i love Lafyette. I think he will frequent my sexy dreams some more. In more sexitime appropriate clothing.


----------



## miss sha (Aug 17, 2009)

I roll my eyes whenever there's a Bill/Sookie scene--nothing new for me! Haha.

But that Eric/Sookie soon, ohmygawd. *fans self* Amazing.

Def right that Bill looks like a pussy compared to Eric. When Sookie had that dream and woke up next to Bill, maaaan, I would've been so mad!


----------



## hrockstar (Aug 17, 2009)

when bill and sookie were talking i was practically gagging....to me they are two of the most unattractive people i have ever seen.....I mean maybe I am just hyper-sensitive today but they are both fugly individually and then you put them together it IS the sum of the parts.  ICK! (i honestly cannot accurately express how gross i think they are)
then shortly after when jason and sookie were talking on the bed i swear she was looking at him like a sister should NOT look at her brother...i was getting *really* creeped out
now....eric on the bed and eric actually laughing with messed up hair...i could deal with that...frequently and repeatedly  LOL
maryann and her tar-eyed minions are boring...
now eric on the other hand.....oh wait...i already said that....oh well...it could be True Eric as far as i am concerned


----------



## aziajs (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hrockstar* 

 
_now....eric on the bed and eric actually laughing with messed up hair...i could deal with that...frequently and repeatedly  LOL_

 
That is so funny.  The entire time I watched that I kept wishing they had slicked back his hair.  I was not feeling the wild hair.  It's getting longer too so I hope they cut it.  He's only cute to me with short hair.


----------



## aeroerin (Aug 17, 2009)

I actually liked wilder-haired Eric in the dream.  mmmm I'm a total Eric girl.

And I'm surprised with the extent to which they've drawn out the Maryann plot.  I don't remember her being in the books so much, and I'm pretty sure she got along really well with Sam in the books.

I'm growing really tired of bill/sookie, but I love Jessica/Hoyt!  I think Jessica is a great addition to the TB cast as a naive "baby" vampire.  It provides a nice foil to the older vampires we see in the series.

Oh, and the Godric scene was so perfect!  I love how that actor just embraced the role, and Alexander did such a great job acting with Godric.  Eric is much more physically intimidating, but you can tell when they're with each other that Godric has many more years and much more wisdom than Eric.  A great maker/child dynamic.


----------



## SuSana (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hrockstar* 

 
_then shortly after when jason and sookie were talking on the bed i swear she was looking at him like a sister should NOT look at her brother...i was getting *really* creeped out_

 
I kept thinking, pleeeeease do not lean in any closer or do something that's going to gross me out.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hrockstar* 

 
_now....eric on the bed and* eric actually laughing* with messed up hair...i could deal with that...frequently and repeatedly LOL_

 
It looked so odd for him to be smiling, he's usually brooding or being an asshole so him smiling looked so damn fake.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 17, 2009)

Hoyte was super awesome.


----------



## aeroerin (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_I kept thinking, pleeeeease do not lean in any closer or do something that's going to gross me out._

 





i was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Stephy171 (Aug 17, 2009)

lol its so funny cuz i like eric and all but i found the scene when sookie was dreaming like so boring lol i dunno like the chemistry is not there like it is with bill.. yeah their scenes have been getting borning but when they are getting hot and heavy its freakin HOT... i didnt feel that wit her and eric lol


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 17, 2009)

Godric - we hardly knew ye.  RIP.


----------



## user79 (Aug 17, 2009)

Eric is so damn hot goddamn *drool* What a hunk!! I loved the bed scene tbh, I like how it showed Eric's more human soul side - and some of his backside! lmfao Bill looks puny compared to Eric. I agree with what someone said - if I woke up from that dream next to Bill I'd be pissed off! lol I think Bill would be better if he was a bit taller. I think Stephen Moyer is just a pretty short actor, so he just doesn't have that presence that Alexander Skarsgard has. But yeah they need more bed scenes with Eric - I mean he's so hot, use it! Haha!

I'm glad Godric is dead, meh he was boring! I didn't like his character, he always looked so bored like he was going to fall asleep. Anyway I expected it from the books.

I agree about Maryanne. I'm sick of her. Just leave Bon Temps already!


----------



## aeroerin (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_But yeah they need more bed scenes with Eric - I mean he's so hot, use it! Haha!_

 
Indeed.


----------



## stronqerx (Aug 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hrockstar* 

 
_when bill and sookie were talking i was practically gagging....to me they are two of the most unattractive people i have ever seen.....I mean maybe I am just hyper-sensitive today but they are both fugly individually and then you put them together it IS the sum of the parts. ICK! (i honestly cannot accurately express how gross i think they are)
then shortly after when jason and sookie were talking on the bed i swear she was looking at him like a sister should NOT look at her brother...i was getting *really* creeped out_

 
You said it. I didn't wanna say it cause I didn't want to be mean, heh. But sookie...ugh yeah she's not that pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and bill is just idk. Also, that scene with sookie and jason, was creepy. I thought it was only me, but the way she was tilting her head at looking at him plus sitting on the bed just made the whole scene odd. As a matter a fact, when they showed the sookie and eric scene I thought it was jason and sookie, cause I had walked away and I said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, till I realized it was eric,


----------



## aeroerin (Aug 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_ As a matter a fact, when they showed the sookie and eric scene I thought it was jason and sookie, cause I had walked away and I said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, till I realized it was eric, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think that eric's sex hair made him look a lot like jason from the angles they were showing. XD  that's what boggled me!


----------



## MACGIRL68 (Aug 18, 2009)

Only 3 episodes left.


----------



## miss sha (Aug 18, 2009)

You know why that scene with Jason and Sookie was extra creepy? Because Sookie did not blink once during the whole thing! She was staring at him like O____O the whole time. Eeek.

I am all about Hoyt/Jessica, though! Did anybody notice Hoyt's arms when he grabbed the ceiling when he was talking to his mother? Omgawsh, I lost my mind--I didn't even hear what he was talking about, too busy staring at those guuuuuuuuns.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Aug 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hrockstar* 

 
_then shortly after when jason and sookie were talking on the bed i swear she was looking at him like a sister should NOT look at her brother...i was getting *really* creeped out_

 
Glad I'm not the only one that thought that.  Some bad acting there.  She looked like she wanted to jump him or something...all I kept thinking was gross!!

Can we just focus on Eric...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...so hot!!!  I could just stare at him for the whole show!!

Just got the book series today and can't wait to start reading.  The only problem with that is that once I'm ahead in the books I'll really think the show is moving slowly.


----------



## Stephy171 (Aug 20, 2009)

^^ tell me about it! i got the book set too but i told myself i wouuldnt start reading them untill this season is over i mean we do have to wait till june for season 3.... maybe that'll keep me going


----------



## hrockstar (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_ Can we just focus on Eric...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...so hot!!!  I could just stare at him for the whole show!!_

 
yes! TrueEric


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephy171* 

 
_^^ tell me about it! i got the book set too but i told myself i wouuldnt start reading them untill this season is over i mean we do have to wait till june for season 3.... maybe that'll keep me going 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I couldn't wait and now I'm already half way through book 3!!!  One thing I like about the books is hardly any focus on the Maryanne character so far.  Not at all like the show where I am sick to death of her.


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Aug 21, 2009)

Me it's a Eric x Godric scene that I wanted .... yeah addicted to guy on guy vampire stuff.. because of anne rice I think.


----------



## RayannaBanana (Aug 21, 2009)

Oooo YAY!! True Blood discussion!!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 24, 2009)

Sunday's episode was horrible.  Next.


----------



## SuSana (Aug 24, 2009)

^^That's what I was going to say!  BORING.  I'm over Mary Ann, someone please kill her so we can move on to the next story.


----------



## hrockstar (Aug 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Sunday's episode was horrible.  Next._

 
I didn't think so. I was either laughing or grossed out.


----------



## aeroerin (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm SO sick of Maryann.  PLEASE can *the female vampire* (won't reveal any details from the books) we're about to meet just run over to Bon Temps and kill her next week?  Within the first two minutes?  Because that would be a big relief.

on a completely unrelated note, another eric/sookie dream sequence to tease me.  gah!

and did anyone else notice that this week's episode was about 5 minutes short of normal?  :/


----------



## user79 (Aug 24, 2009)

Best parts:

















Worst part:






OK Jason's God scene was just TOO funny in this - when Andy Bellefleur put the horns behind his head lmfao. And then Sam comes out naked wearing just an apron with his ass in the wind hahaha that was great.

OK but I want Eric and Sookie to at least kiss for real, not just a dream sequence! In the books they kissed already by this point in time.

BTW I read the Queen will be played by Evan Rachel Wood - curious to see that next week.


----------



## Stephy171 (Aug 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeroerin* 

 
_I'm SO sick of Maryann. PLEASE can *the female vampire* (won't reveal any details from the books) we're about to meet just run over to Bon Temps and kill her next week? Within the first two minutes? Because that would be a big relief.

on a completely unrelated note, another eric/sookie dream sequence to tease me. gah!

and did anyone else notice that this week's episode was about 5 minutes short of normal? :/_

 

im so sick of maryanne too! its sickning lmao byt yeahh they ended reallyy early ughh i was so upset!!....

Whats up with the sookie thingg
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 omgg i knew she wasnt just a telepath


----------



## aziajs (Aug 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeroerin* 

 
_I'm SO sick of Maryann.  PLEASE can *the female vampire* (won't reveal any details from the books) we're about to meet just run over to Bon Temps and kill her next week?  Within the first two minutes?  Because that would be a big relief.

on a completely unrelated note, another eric/sookie dream sequence to tease me.  gah!

and did anyone else notice that this week's episode was about 5 minutes short of normal?  :/_

 
I agree on all counts.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 25, 2009)

I am SSOOOOO not a fan of Evan Rachel Wood. She annoys the bejesus out of me. I just want to hit her and say " YOUR NOT COOL! STOP TRYING TO MAKE YOUR DADDY ANGRY! GO AWAY!!!" bah!!

But JAson was hilarious in this episode.
And Lafayette... ohhh mercy. I love when he gets all sassy and snaps his fingers.


----------



## RayannaBanana (Aug 25, 2009)

what happened to the last 15 minutes! Stop making the episodes shorter HBO!
Yes I agree Maryann is pissing me off to and the fact that she has ruined Sookie's house really makes me mad!

Jason as god, "Bull shit, god has horns", Sam's ass and Bill walking at the end were the best parts for me!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 25, 2009)

"SMITE Me, Motherf*cker!"


----------



## aziajs (Aug 25, 2009)

True Blood paper dolls.
True Blood paper dolls

True Blood paper dolls in action.
Dailymotion - Blood Work! "True Blood" video blog 2.8: Valley of the Dolls - a Film & TV video


----------



## 06290714 (Aug 25, 2009)

My boyfriend & roomie watched this show from the very beginning and I remember them sitting down and saying "Oh yeah TRUE BLOOD is on." 

And I go, what's that? They gave me a brief overview and I said SEE YA. Haha! But a little while ago I was bored and decided to sit thru about 5 minutes of an epidsode with my db and now I'm a *TRUE BLOOD* *JUNKIE!* I can't get enough of it and I'm a bigger fan than my db & roomie!

I must say I CANNOT stand Maryann and her bs, get out of here! She's quite annoying too. I can't believe the season is almost over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The whole vampire thing is getting to me too, I feel like I have a weird fetish for vamps now! LOL.

I think Goderick & Eric are pretty cute. Bill, not so much. & Sookie's voice gets a wee irritating sometimes.

Can't wait til this Sunday!

PS- I didn't know Bill & Sookie are a real life couple! That's so cute!


----------



## Fataliya (Aug 26, 2009)

So, I had never seen this show until last week. I decided to check out HBO on Demand, and ended up watching all of season 1 & 2.

Now...when the hell does season 3 start? If it was Sunday, I'm gonna cry, because I missed it. I NEED to know this, so I can set my DVR to record it.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Aug 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_So, I had never seen this show until last week. I decided to check out HBO on Demand, and ended up watching all of season 1 & 2.

Now...when the hell does season 3 start? If it was Sunday, I'm gonna cry, because I missed it. I NEED to know this, so I can set my DVR to record it._

 

season 2 isn't even over yet. there is still 2 episodes left. and season 3 won't start till next june.


----------



## 06290714 (Aug 26, 2009)

that's wayyyy too far for me lol


----------



## kdemers1221 (Aug 26, 2009)

It’s official: True Blood Season 3 | The Vault

True Blood - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## hrockstar (Aug 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *06290714* 

 
_PS- I didn't know Bill & Sookie are a real life couple! That's so cute!_

 
me neither!


----------



## 06290714 (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah they totally are and they're engaged!
she's like 27 and he's 39! that's soooo adorable.


----------



## Kayteuk (Aug 30, 2009)

I just want Godric back please. He was so cute . Cant wait for the next episode! I realise Godric cant comeback but I loved him as a character. Jessica is a fantastic character and the actress is really great and plain beautiful.

Someone just kill MA, shes driving me insane and I think its dragged on a little too long now.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Aug 30, 2009)

^^^The books are better on the MA topic...she is hardly mentioned at all.  

I do have to say that the books are addictive; I have read the first 7 and have #8 on the way to me right now.  Now I really think the series is slow!

Anyone into this series I HIGHLY recommend getting the books!!


----------



## Kinderwhore (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_I just want Godric back please. He was so cute . Cant wait for the next episode! I realise Godric cant comeback but I loved him as a character._

 
We could always cross our fingers for potential flashbacks in the future.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm with ya'll!  My kill my namesake!! LOL She's driving me batty... but I did crack up laughing at Jason being a poser Bachhus/Dionysis lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That was probably the best part for me, all that tension, was just about where a good laugh was needed.


----------



## carandru (Aug 30, 2009)

OMG... seriously.  I'm ready for next season just so Mary Ann can NOT be a part of the show anymore. Definitely more than over her, I will be happy when she finally leaves or get killed or burst into flames... whatever the hell has to happen for her to get off the show.  

Other than that, those Eric sequences are  getting to be a little strange. Ha ha, lafayette seeing him in that dress was crazy.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 30, 2009)

Sooo bored.  It's just getting so silly and drawn out.  I am ready for the finale.

How did you all feel about Evan Rachel Wood?  I wasn't impressed with her acting at all.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 31, 2009)

Evan Rachael Wood was awful. Like community center does West Side Story bad. 

Lafyette was awesomes as per usual. Eric, in what little scenes he was in, was uber hot. Sookie was good in this episode, since she was without her pussy boyfriend. Bill is such a vagina!!!


Tara is so annoying. I hope Lafyette poisons her!


----------



## Munequita (Aug 31, 2009)

I hated the scenes with Evan Rachael Wood! That could have been such a cool character but her "acting" was painful to watch. I felt like she was reading the script for the first time. 

I hope we find out more about Sookie's cousin; that one kinda came out of nowhere for me. 

Definately going to check out the books once the season wraps.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_Evan Rachael Wood was awful. Like community center does West Side Story bad._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Munequita* 

 
_I hated the scenes with Evan Rachael Wood! That could have been such a cool character but her "acting" was painful to watch. I felt like she was reading the script for the first time._

 
Agreed!  What was the deal with her???  I don't think I've seen much of her work but just based on her look I thought she would be great.  I was so wrong.  And the little I know about the character did seem interesting.  I am so disappointed.


----------



## user79 (Sep 1, 2009)

I felt like this was kind of another filler episode as a lead up to the finale - the storyline was all over the place, especially those scenes with Jason and Andy, what was the point?? Meh I expected a lot more suspense here. And what was with Sookie going back into her house with all those crazies? What is she trying to achieve? Super lame story.

The Eric in a dress scene was funny though. I agree, I'll be glad when MaryAnn is done with for this season, that storyline was too focal, they should have spent more time on Dallas.

Eric looked super hot in that suit - rrrrrowr!

Evan Rachel Wood as the Queen - awful. I expected more, her acting was so forced and overdone. She didn't behave like a vampire at all imo. She has the looks for it but she acted "too human", she didn't seem like a super powerful vampire at all. 

You know who I think would have been a good Queen? Isabelle, that female vampire from Dallas, the dark haired one who also had a human companion, the man who betrayed them in the Church thing. She was exactly how I envisioned the Queen: beautiful, dark, powerful and haughty.

I think I know exactly how the finale will play out, like with Sam and Bill. Oh well, I hope it still surprises me a little bit though.


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 1, 2009)

Mmmm Eric in the suit....I think my Fiancee was jelous as my mouth was just hanging open and I dont think I blinked for the whole scene...He is just so sexy


----------



## SuSana (Sep 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_How did you all feel about Evan Rachel Wood? I wasn't impressed with her acting at all._

 
The only thing I liked about her was her makeup.  Other than that, blah, boring.  I think a character like Bill's maker/creator(?) would have been much better.  She was so full of herself which is how I would picture a Queen.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_*Bill is such a vagina!!!*_

 
So I watched this weeks episode right before I went to sleep and I had a dream about Bill.  I was in a hospital waiting room and the nurse kept calling Bill Compton.  Over and over and over.  I just kept hoping he wouldn't show up hahaha.  


What was that egg in the bed all about??


----------



## kaylabella (Sep 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_ 

What was that egg in the bed all about??_

 
right?! I was seriously confused at that part! Is it like a baby Maerad(sp?) just waiting to hatch? and uh...his nickname is Eggs. -tries to think of what might be going on-


----------



## aziajs (Sep 2, 2009)

I am watching it again now and it is seriously painful watching Evan Rachel Wood.  Geez.


----------



## Brie (Sep 3, 2009)

^^ lol no one in hollywood tries as hard as her hahaha


----------



## aeroerin (Sep 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaylabella* 

 
_right?! I was seriously confused at that part! Is it like a baby Maerad(sp?) just waiting to hatch? and uh...his nickname is Eggs. -tries to think of what might be going on-_

 
As far as my memory goes, I remember nothing of an egg scene in the books.  I'm hoping that it's nothing related to a new maenad . . . i may not watch the next season with much enthusiasm if it were.  But Egg's nickname only comes from the fact that his first name is Benedict (Eggs Benedict . . . yeah, not that funny).

Do any book-fans here wish Bubba were in the series?  His *ahem* interesting personality/background made for some lighthearted humor throughout the books and, if the next season follows Club Dead (#3 in the book series), he really should be introduced!!

Season finale tonight in a week.  Hopefully it won't disappoint.


----------



## user79 (Sep 7, 2009)

*POTENTIAL SPOILERS below if you haven't read the books.* Highlight the text in the blank space below to reveal.

Alan Ball (the show's producer) said Bubba would not be in True Blood because he felt it would be too cheesy to hire an Elvis Impersonator for the role. He said the role wouldn't translate well in the show, it would be too unbelievable - I agree.

Alan Ball also said that the love triangle in True Blood between Eric, Sookie and Bill would follow the same storyline as it is laid out in Charlaine Harris' books - YEY!

He announced all this during the Comicon panel recently. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




About the egg: I'm guessing it's some freaky spawn of Maryann's and she needs Sam's blood to offer it as some sacrifice or something...who knows.


----------



## aeroerin (Sep 7, 2009)

^^ thanks for that!  I have been wanting to look at the comic-con info for a while, but school has just been bogging me down.  Good to know.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 7, 2009)

Not really about the show per se:

According to Lainey Gossip:
 Quote:

  Evan Rachel Wood and Alexander Skarsgard are dating.

Am told exclusively by an infallible source that it’s been several weeks now. And that she flew to Shreveport, Louisiana on Friday to visit him. Skarsgard is there working on Straw Dogs with Kate Bosworth. Smart Evan. Kate has a way of throwing herself inappropriately at other people’s boyfriends. See Jim Sturgess.

As for Evan and Alex – they met, of course, on the set of True Blood, and were able to keep it low key, very underground while they were in LA, never venturing out to pap friendly locations, only sighted a few times discreetly, and so far the relationship is progressing well, they’re having fun together.  
 
I don't believe it.  I smell a publicity stunt.


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 8, 2009)

ewwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 8, 2009)

I dug this last episode.  Evan is usually a solid actress, and while I liked the Queen character a lot -- for all the reasons MissChevious seemed to dislike her -- she was on some extra community theater schtick.  She was still gorgeous though.  

I'm rooting for MaryAnn, take all those hillbillies out.  If only willing yourself into becoming a supreme being were that easy, I'd be a damn Maenad. 

I don't think much needs to be said about Eric that hasn't already been said with dubious amounts of drooly-faced emoticons. 

I'm glad I'm not reading the books, and from what I've gathered, they're at the point that they're almost completely separate entities; anyone who's a fan of the book expecting a faithful reproduction is bound to be disappointed, and while that's understandable, the show should be enjoyed on its own, for what it is: campy, vampire borderline-softcore action.


----------



## user79 (Sep 8, 2009)

People keep mentioning the sex scenes - honestly I find them quite tame and appropriate. For American TV they are probably quite racy but for Europe, it's really normal to see boobs and sex scenes on TV, even earlier in the evening. lol

I don't think it is soft core at all, I think the bed scenes are tastefully done. There's often softcore on TV here late at night and it's nothing like the True Blood scenes, you see a lot more.


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 8, 2009)

^ i just dont see the point to them. I would much reather them filled with witty remarks that sookie's boobs... or bills.... anything


----------



## user79 (Sep 8, 2009)

Well, the books contain several sex scenes as well, the books are somewhat racy. If they totally left out the love scenes that would not be true to Charlaine Harris' visions, nor would it really capture the atmosphere and the sexual tension between Bill, Sookie and Eric - a key part of the books. I personally like seeing that translated on screen, I have no problem with seeing the occasional boobs, I mean you don't really see much anyway. 

Oh well, to each their own. I think they are tastefully done.


----------



## caitlin1593 (Sep 8, 2009)

Totally agree with MissChievous. Without the sex scenes we wouldn't have a full grasp on the love triangle and intense feelings that are going on between the 3. The scenes are done tastefully and not raunchy at all. Besides, it's only the occasional boob and butt, big deal, it's also HBO, what else would you expect!


----------



## twiztdlilangel (Sep 8, 2009)

I love that they are adding that part of the book MissChievous

edit
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops should of read farther! but i do love the fact that the eric sookie bill is part of show! I know Im goin to get hated on for this but I really don't like Bill much....and I cant stand the way he says "Sookie"


----------



## aziajs (Sep 8, 2009)

I like the sex scenes.  They are no big deal.  It adds to the story.  They aren't really that graphic compared to some of the other dramatic/comedic series shown on HBO and Showtime.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Sep 8, 2009)

i dont mind the sex scenes either. theres a ton of sex in the books from actual sex to sookie fantasizing about the various men in the books. it's all tasteful. and honestly it's not like everyone was/is naked. I think they would be taking it to far if all of a sudden Jessica was naked. I would think then that it was just for the nudity because that's not true to her character. It's all relevant to the events of the storyline. It's nothing all of us haven't seen already.


----------



## aeroerin (Sep 8, 2009)

I agree with everyone else pretty much, I think the sex and nudity is far from gratuitous.  The characters are people, in relationships, with sexual needs.  Anything they show is is significant to the storyline rather than for-the-hell-of-it.  I see no issue with that!


----------



## Merula (Sep 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Not really about the show per se:

According to Lainey Gossip:


I don't believe it.  I smell a publicity stunt._

 
So she's done with Marilyn Manson? lol 
I'm a fan of the guy, but _that's _an upgrade if it's true. 


Her acting was too contrived, I wasn't a fan of it. I liked the Queen in the book, here she just seemed petty. I agree that Isabel had more characteristics of a vampire in her acting than RW.

I honestly can't wait to see the end of the season, it's deviated so much from the book that I just want to see what Allan Ball pulled out of his derriere (and look at that, it's an egg!)

I can't believe that Sam outed himself so early, though.


----------



## sinergy (Sep 11, 2009)

i didnt like evan rachel wood either. i really like bills maker character tho lol. in the books sophie ann is supposed to be young lookin and very shrewed im surprised they introduced hadley already and i hope they have a smokin hot hottie as alcide in the next season..next to eric in the books i heart alcide and quinn! lol until they get annoying


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 14, 2009)

So, what did y'all think of the finale last night?


----------



## aziajs (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_So, what did y'all think of the finale last night?_

 
I missed the first 15 minutes but I was bored to death by the last 45.  I expected that though.  That's what I watched the VMAs first and watched True Blood when it re-aired later that night.


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_*POTENTIAL SPOILERS below if you haven't read the books.* Highlight the text in the blank space below to reveal.

._

 
Well thats surprising to read because they changed so much thing Eric did for Sookie to give those part to Bill character.. Like He save her from the killer season one (book one..) he visit at the hospital too.. and a shit load of other things. And yeah Bubba is quite important in the books, don't know why they skipped it.. it is less realistic then vampires/shifters/were/fearies !?!?

And whats with the meanad?!? she was there like 5 pages in the books...and the orgy control thing was with one group of person not the whole town.. oh... not sure I'll be able to look at this serie anymore... too much stuff are changed.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 14, 2009)

I am looking at the show vs. the books as 2 different things at this point.  Since they are changing so much for the show, I am just enjoying both as 2 different animals.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I was pretty underwhelmed by the finale.  Very anti-climactic IMHO, considering all the build up to it.  But of course I will be watching season 3 when it starts airing next summer.  In general, I really enjoy the show.


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 14, 2009)

im glad they killed off eggs. he was just tooo lame!!

not enough lafayette or eric.

Also, bill was such a total tool.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 14, 2009)

Ugh I found the finale disappointing and predictable. What happened to Eggs was about the only surprising thing IMHO.

I have high hopes for season 3. I can't wait to see who they cast as Debbie Pelt and Alcide!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 14, 2009)

Really looking forward to what they do with Alcide, for sure!!


----------



## aeroerin (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Really looking forward to what they do with Alcide, for sure!!_

 
Same here!

The finale just had some WTF/LOL moments (like Lafayette's "worship him, b*tches!"), but nothing too cool.  But I was so sad that Jason killed Eggs!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Sep 15, 2009)

@MissChievous

_"Alan Ball also said that the love triangle in True Blood between Eric, Sookie and Bill would follow the same storyline as it is laid out in Charlaine Harris' books - YEY!"_ - what does that mean, what's the storyline? - please spoil me


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 15, 2009)

The finale was OK but what I have to say is that there was not enough Eric IMO.

Glad Maryanne and Eggs are dead and that storyline is FINALLY over!!


----------



## caitlin1593 (Sep 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Really looking forward to what they do with Alcide, for sure!!_

 
If they were a little younger, I'd love to see Gerard Butler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or Jeffrey Dean Morgan  (Denny on Grey's Anatomy)
But that's just me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## ShesNoGhost (Sep 15, 2009)

Even though I thought it was a bit slow, overall I enjoyed the finale. I only just started watching the show last week and spent the whole weekend going through the first and second to season. I'm completely hooked on the show. It's campy and funny and just awesome beyond words. 

I have to agree with some of the others here, I personally think the sex scenes are pretty tame. With all the buzz about how racy the show was I was pretty surprised. 

Evan Rachel Wood's acting bothered me a lot less in this episode. It was pretty hard to watch when she first made her appearance. I'm hoping if she's in the show more her acting will improve.

I'm glad Eggs is gone because I really didn't like him that much. 

I also started reading the books. I must say I like the show better. The books really aren't my style, but they're interesting enough for me to keep reading.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_I have to say is that there was not enough Eric IMO.
_

 
I know! I was so annoyed by that.


----------



## nettiepoo (Sep 23, 2009)

I like the show very much...BUt, love the books so far I have read about 4 ofem and the show does not really follow the books which can b a bit irratating somtimes, but all in all Im really into it...so much I even ordered the red Fangtasha shirt that sookie wore in one of the episodes : P and I must say....NIce shirt. Im actually thinking about dressing up as a fangbanger 4 halloween lol BUt, I cant make up my mind if Ima Bill fan or Eric lover hehe they both r pretty darn hot!!!!!!


----------



## aziajs (Sep 23, 2009)

Has anyone seen that True Blood blood orange soda in their area?


----------



## DadaH (Sep 23, 2009)

i love it !


----------



## aeroerin (Sep 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Has anyone seen that True Blood blood orange soda in their area?_

 
Unfortunately, no.  I'm not sure how prevalent the drink really is, but I want to try it so badly!  Blood orange = mmmm.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Sep 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Has anyone seen that True Blood blood orange soda in their area?_

 

I haven't seen the True Blood specific one but my Target had the Jones Soda in Blood Orange for halloween.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Has anyone seen that True Blood blood orange soda in their area?_

 
You can buy it online here...Tru Blood Beverage

Would be so perfect for a Halloween party!!


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Sep 23, 2009)

Agh... I went to the website to see if it had a store locator....  well, if anyone is desperate, you can ship yourself a 4 pack for $25!  Wowza.


----------



## user79 (Sep 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_i didnt like evan rachel wood either. i really like bills maker character tho lol. in the books sophie ann is supposed to be young lookin and very shrewed im surprised they introduced hadley already and i hope they have a smokin hot hottie as alcide in the next season..next to eric in the books i heart alcide and quinn! lol until they get annoying_

 
Apparently when Harris was writing Quinn's character in the books she imagined Vin Diesel. Ew.

I hope Alcide is hot but surely they can't top ASkars in hotness?

The finale was...ehhhhh....looking fwd to season 3 tho.


----------



## nettiepoo (Sep 26, 2009)

I cant wait 4 season 3 iwonder who they will get 2 play alcide?I also herd that Allan Ball is going 2 bring Debbie Pelt into season 3 yay!!! maybe we will c Sookie throw dwn. lol : ) I believe that Erik had bill kidnapped or had Lorena 2 do it,idk but it will b VEry interesting 2 c that play out. I wonder if they will introduce that town (cant rem.the name) were all those inbred shape-shifters live, that will also b KOOl...JUstacantWait 4 sea.3


----------



## Leven (Sep 26, 2009)

Im already ready for season 3 lol

I really liked the finale, it was only marginally better than the first seasons last episode IMO I hope next season we get to see more older vampires because i always find that very cool.


----------



## tara_hearts (Sep 28, 2009)

I love the show, and I have been wanting to buy the books really bad but I HATE the covers. I know that is a stupid reason but something about them piss me off.. haha anyone else think they are lame looking?


----------



## aeroerin (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tara_hearts* 

 
_I love the show, and I have been wanting to buy the books really bad but I HATE the covers. I know that is a stupid reason but something about them piss me off.. haha anyone else think they are lame looking?_

 
Yeah, the books are really cheap looking, but the price was so good I forced myself to buy the paperbacks that have been released.  And I HATE the cheesy _Dracula_-esque vampires that are illustrated on the cover.  Sookie also changes her look a lot according to the covers.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Oct 13, 2009)

***** Book SPOILERS****************


I am just going to add this here because I need to get it off my chest. 

I haven't seen any part of the HBO series, I am reading the books only. 

But ok so, I am half way thru the 6th book....and I have been pretty tolerant of the whole Bill/Eric/Sookie triangle....by the way I really want Bill to be with Sookie and I think I am the ONLY ONE. Everyone elses roots for Eric. Which is okay as a runner up because I find Quinn and the werepanther old guy annoying as f*ck...but I digress......ok so I got the part where Sookie is the hospital (for like the 896890736th time) and Eric pretty much made Bill reveal his secret. Well that part, THAT part right there made me close the book and I have to desire to read anymore of this series. I am horrified at this 2nd betrayal the Charlaine has given him. Why?? whhhhy? I do love these books but I have to say part of the reason I continue to read was to see the interaction these two have. And now it is gone. 

I read the synposis for he rest of the books and it seems that the 9th book there is a glimmer of hope in her reunion with Bill but cooooome on! 

Bottom line-I am boiling at the direction Bill's character has been given.  It makes no sense to have done this to Bill

ok done

On a funner note-Since I won't watch TrueBlood I have to imagine my own characters and it goes something like this. I know some really don't match the way book describes ....

Sookie-me of course
Bill-Stefen from Vampire Diaries
Eric-McSteamy lol
Quinn-I have no choice to picture Vin Deisel now due to a previous post, prolly why I hate his character now
Sam-Sam from Cheers, can't help it heehee
Alcide-The Rock 


Oh Oh and one more thing-I never really like when authors almost complete descibe what a character is wearing. I hate Sookies clothes.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Oct 13, 2009)

So, I've read all the books and I think Sookie should totally be with Eric. Realisticly.. who ever stays with their first love? I mean really. I don't want this series to end up being so 'twilight' esque where its like "oh her one and only" I mean, real girls have options and date around and even when they find a guy who seems great, sometimes things don't workout. And thats what happens, it doesn't mean that they cant be equally if not happier with someone else.

I really did like Bill, but after his second betrayal, i just couldnt like him the same anymore. I totally LOVE Eric, he takes care of her in his own way, and he does love her. AH! Can't wait till May for the 10th book!!


----------



## kdemers1221 (Oct 29, 2009)

new details on the upcoming season 3... most of them are exactly what i wanted to hear... like eric in less clothing for the majority of episode 1... is it june yet???? 

Alexander Skarsgard News - Alexander Skarsgard Is Getting Naked Soon And Other True Blood... - Celebuzz


----------



## tara_hearts (Oct 29, 2009)

^ just read that, died & went to heaven. Drool.


----------



## MsHielo (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Has anyone seen that True Blood blood orange soda in their area?_

 
They had some bottles at Newbury Comics stores in the Boston area and were selling them as single bottles for 7 dollars. Sold out really quickly, but I was able to snag a bottle. I liked the soda, but 7 dollars a piece is a lot to be drinking them on a regular basis. The empty bottle is currently sitting on my bookcase (it's actually a pretty heavy glass bottle).


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kdemers1221* 

 
_new details on the upcoming season 3... most of them are exactly what i wanted to hear... like eric in less clothing for the majority of episode 1... is it june yet???? 

Alexander Skarsgard News - Alexander Skarsgard Is Getting Naked Soon And Other True Blood... - Celebuzz_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tara_hearts* 

 
_^ just read that, died & went to heaven. Drool._

 
Eric with less clothes is ALWAYS a good idea IMO.  So can't wait!  Too bad we have to wait until June 2010!


----------



## tara_hearts (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_Eric with less clothes is ALWAYS a good idea IMO. So can't wait! Too bad we have to wait until June 2010!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know. I just counted the months on my fingers & a little piece of me died inside.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 31, 2009)

i've not read much fo this thred because i don't wnat to spoil thinsg for myself! we've got true blood in the uk now - finally and i just watching episode 4! it's great! really hooked me in. and i've ordered the first 2 books so that i can read those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the only thing i don't like are the fangs! they look so tacky! but maybe that is the charm!


----------



## aziajs (Oct 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kdemers1221* 

 
_new details on the upcoming season 3... most of them are exactly what i wanted to hear... like eric in less clothing for the majority of episode 1... is it june yet???? 

Alexander Skarsgard News - Alexander Skarsgard Is Getting Naked Soon And Other True Blood... - Celebuzz_

 
Allan Ball says there will be a season 4.  Good to know!


----------



## val-x (Nov 7, 2009)

This made me smile ear to ear! 

Anna Paquin & Stephen Moyer - Love, marriage and the baby carriage: Hollywood couples that have it all


----------



## user79 (Nov 8, 2009)

Um....bring on season 4....amnesia....Eric....shower....

LOL!

Can't wait for season 3!!!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 8, 2009)

I started watching this show when Season Two started (last summer) and I must say I'm hooked. I find it so weird that I like this show so much coz I'm not a fan of fantasy and in general kinda annoyed with the whole vampire trend. But this show is just something else. The hubby and I are both hooked and we both like Eric, haha!


----------



## teeezyy (Nov 11, 2009)

i was never really a fan of eric until towards the end of the second season. but does that mean that im gonna like damon more than stefan in the vampire diaries!? ugh. bill is just so.....old fashioned. i think i may be the only one with this opinion here, but eric doesnt seem all that cute, lol. i need to hurry up an finish the rest of the sookie stackhouse books!


----------



## tara_hearts (Nov 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *teeezyy* 

 
_i was never really a fan of eric until towards the end of the second season. but does that mean that im gonna like damon more than stefan in the vampire diaries!? ugh. bill is just so.....old fashioned. i think i may be the only one with this opinion here, but eric doesnt seem all that cute, lol. i need to hurry up an finish the rest of the sookie stackhouse books!_

 
I didn't think eric was uber hot until he chopped off all that hair.. when he walked up on bill in the mall with his hot short hair I was like


----------



## teeezyy (Nov 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tara_hearts* 

 
_I didn't think eric was uber hot until he chopped off all that hair.. when he walked up on bill in the mall with his hot short hair I was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL. maybe its just because his hair always kinda looked dirty. well at least it did when it was longer. i guess he did look a bit cute when sookie was dreaming about them in bed together. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh, and i never thought i would like damon on vampire diaries until about 30 minutes ago. so we'll see how it goes wirh eric if the new season ever starts!


----------



## nettiepoo (Dec 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacylynne* 

 
_I watched the 1st 2 episodes & i'm hooked. There is something about vampire movies/shows that is intriguing. I'll keep watching to see what happens.

Here are some vampire movies that I love
Dracula - a classic
Lost Boys - original & love this movie
Interview with a vampire - um kirten dunst only movie she was good in, can't go wrong with brad pitt, Tom Cruise, Antonio Boderes & Christian Slater
Blade - loved the 1st one_

 
^^You took the words right outta my mouth.LOL!! Im loven True Blood cant wait for season 3. I <3 Eric and cant wait to see whose gonna play alcide and also excited about the Debbie Pelt character ( for those who have read the books)  COME ON SEASON 3 !!!! HURRY UP !!!! **New Season starts June 2010 **


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 6, 2009)

I really love this show because it follows like a comic book. It's a total fantasy world and the cinematics are set up to look and feel (for me at least) like a comic book. I see "scenes" all the time in the show that I would traditionally see in a comic book.

Also, I lovehate how ridiculously catchy the intro song is!

Edit: I wanted to mention that I did a 360 on this show. I watched the first 2 episodes and wasn't impressed with the acting or the script. But, thinking of it as a comic book made it fantastic for me to watch. There are some super cheesy lines that I think only work in my head for a comic book character... heh I think I tried a little harder to like this show because I generally enjoy the supernatural subject. But, now I feel like that's the way it might have been intended.


----------



## aziajs (Dec 6, 2009)

Some casting news for you guys.  Looks like we'll see Talbot & Coot.

 Quote:

  True Blood has cast actor Theo Alexander to play a gay vampire:

"Alexander will play Talbot, an 'intensely beautiful' vampire, the boyfriend of Russell Edgington (Denis O'Hare), the vampire king of Mississippi. Talbot has an acerbic sense of humor and loves to cook despite vampires' inherent lack of cooking talents."

The show has also cast Ugly Betty actor Grant Bowler as a werewolf:

"Bowler will play Coot, a werewolf, the menacing ringleader of a biker gang."  
 
http://www.thrfeed.com/2009/12/true-...-werewolf.html


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Dec 6, 2009)

I can't wait for this to start up again!!!  Come on June!


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Dec 6, 2009)

i just finished the first season, i don't know what took me so long to get into it... i wish netflix would send me like... a million dvd's at a time so i could just watch it all in a week haha... SO good.


----------



## .Ice (Dec 29, 2009)

You know you're addicted to True Blood when you sat your ass down and read all 15 pages of this thread. I seriously never give into any hype, but one day (which happened to be the last day of the semester) I was on the interwebz looking @ youtube videos when something told me to google "True Blood episodes" and see what the fuss was all about. Saw the 1st episode and was like "hmmm not bad". I ended up watching like 5 episodes that day, and finished watching both seasons in like a week. Never thought I would be hooked but I am, and i'm going through some really BAD TB withdrawals right now. I can't wait for Season 3... no seriously, I CAN'T... like i'm gonna have to call up HBO and tell 'em to start airing some new episodes in January & not no damn June dammit!

TEAM BILL, screw Eric... yea I said it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "SOOOKEHHH, SOOOOOKEEHHHH"


----------



## mahonereh (Jan 21, 2010)

I've heard really good things about this show. Lol, I'm so late. My boyfriend bought me the first season, I just haven't had any time to watch it. I think I'll do that today...


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 6, 2010)

OK, June 13th is the start of the next season!  The countdown begins...


----------



## MzzRach (May 6, 2010)

Can't wait!!!  I love this show so much.  And this season will bring Alcide.


----------



## sinergy (May 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_k.

Also, I lovehate how ridiculously catchy the intro song is!

._

 


so..when season one was over and i was anxious for season two to start...i programmed that song as my ringtone..then after it was replaced i put it as my husbands ringtone haha. i would get the strangest looks for that..but it is very catchy!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_so..when season one was over and i was anxious for season two to start...i programmed that song as my ringtone..then after it was replaced i put it as my husbands ringtone haha. i would get the strangest looks for that..but it is very catchy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Lol! That sounds like a great ringtone... except I would never answer my calls so I can hear more of the song!


----------



## SuSana (May 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Can't wait!!! I love this show so much. And this season will bring *Alcide*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 















Enough said.


----------



## abbyquack (May 6, 2010)

I can't wait to see how they incorporate the books. I can tell it's going to be a bit different since the show has definitely deviated from the books already. But I just can't wait to see it all go down!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 6, 2010)

I cannot friggin wait! and I want a True Blood ringtone for my iPhone...wonder where i can get that from


----------



## kaliraksha (May 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_I can't wait to see how they incorporate the books. I can tell it's going to be a bit different since the show has definitely deviated from the books already. But I just can't wait to see it all go down! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Truth be told, I'm a little worried =/


----------



## banana1234 (May 7, 2010)

i've read all sorts of ridiculous story lines on the net, i hope half of them aren't true. some of them were ridiculous, if it deviates too much from the book, to being down right unbelievable then i may just stop watching, but so far i have enjoyed what they have done

on a different note, the new book is out soon too.


----------



## sinergy (May 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I cannot friggin wait! and I want a True Blood ringtone for my iPhone...wonder where i can get that from_

 

i got mine for free from myxertones.com just send it to your phone.


----------



## nettiepoo (May 15, 2010)

Ohhhh! I want a True Blood ring tone for my verizon phone..does anybody know were I may be able to find one?..(Opening Song..I wanna do bad things to you)....Cannot FreaKen wait for the new ssn to start. Those of you who are Buffy fans Logo channel is gona have a Buffy marathon in early June. 

  I <3 EriK


----------



## sinergy (May 16, 2010)

the song is by jace everett - bad things ..i mentioned that i found one for free at myxertones.com..you send it to ur cell phone thru text mess.


----------



## blondie711 (May 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_the song is by jace everett - bad things ..i mentioned that i found one for free at myxertones.com..you send it to ur cell phone thru text mess._

 
it's a great song isn't it? i had it as my ring tone for a year! i actually have the entire song on cd, i bought it on itunes. now i have sons of anarchy theme song, yea i love my shows...


----------



## banana1234 (May 16, 2010)

i like the song but i think people would look at me a bit funny if it started comin out my phone while i'm walking around the supermarket!
i prefer to sing along in my car!


----------



## user79 (May 16, 2010)

Official Season 3 trailer

I can't wait!!!!


YouTube - True Blood Season 3 Official Trailer


----------



## sinergy (May 17, 2010)

OMGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cannot flippin wait!!!!! Eric, first of all lookin all kinds of yummy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 also glad they are bringing in the weres and that def looks interesting, but whats up with Tera..always getting into some kind of trouble?? haha. o yes i have to say...I love Jason..his character is so hilarious to me. cannot wait! this is going to be good!!


----------



## mizuki~ (May 17, 2010)

Damn season 3 looks all kinds of juicy! I hear Eric will be shirtless the majority of the time in the first episode. Def looking forward to that


----------



## user79 (May 17, 2010)

I'm subbed to many fansites and fan twitter accounts for the show, and one of the big scoops is that Eric will be having a male on male love scene this season! HAWT! Charlaine Harris liked to play around with ambiguous sexuality in her novels and it looks like Alan Ball will be keeping that twist to the story! BTW if you pause the trailer video at 1:42, you can see Eric on the bed and Sookie getting undressed. Steamy! 

BTW the character who will be playing Alcide looks kinda hot! More eye candy?


----------



## user79 (May 17, 2010)

BTW there's another season 3 preview on the HBO site

HBO: True Blood: Homepage


----------



## sinergy (May 18, 2010)

i know this is way early...but anyone following books as well as the series....I cant wait for Quinn to come into things! He is one of my fave characters


And MissChievous I agree Alcide is looking mighty good too. =)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_i know this is way early...but anyone following books as well as the series....I cant wait for Quinn to come into things! He is one of my fave characters


And MissChievous I agree Alcide is looking mighty good too. =)_

 
I know I like Quinn too. I still wonder how closely the show will follow the books.


----------



## blondie711 (May 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_i know this is way early...but anyone following books as well as the series....I cant wait for Quinn to come into things! He is one of my fave characters


And MissChievous I agree Alcide is looking mighty good too. =)_

 
more love for quinn & alcide, two of my favorite men (besides eric!)


----------



## sinergy (May 20, 2010)

I think im just a sucker for guys with purple eyes hahaha (soooo n love with Rhev from BDB..and Quinn??? *sigh*)

but yes Alcide and Quinn are faves of mine also from the series.


----------



## DOLLface (May 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_i know this is way early...but anyone following books as well as the series....I cant wait for Quinn to come into things! He is one of my fave characters


And MissChievous I agree Alcide is looking mighty good too. =)_

 
Love, love, love Quinn! I cannot wait to see how his character will be in the show.

I remember before season two aired, I was reading (it was more like skimming) an article about it and they kept referencing someone named Quinn, so the book series fan girl in me freaked out and assumed they were referring to book Quinn; sadly, I was mistaken, it was the last name of a production person. I still remember reading that and being so excited, but at the same time wondering why they were bringing him into the series so much earlier.


----------



## blondie711 (May 20, 2010)

sinergy, if you do find a man with purple eyes, please send him to me when you are done...


----------



## sinergy (May 21, 2010)

will do!!!!!! sharing is caring!


----------



## user79 (May 22, 2010)

I didn't like Quinn in the books. In an interview, Charlaine Harris said she visualized the character to look like Vin Diesel. As soon as I read that, I couldn't get the image of Vin Diesel out of my head and I couldn't stand Quinn anymore. Haha!


I CAN'T WAIT FOR SEASON 3!!! I'll prob do a makeup look inspired by True Blood on my channel when Season 3 starts


----------



## tara_hearts (May 22, 2010)

season 2 comes out this tuesday <333
I know the whole maenad/tara/eggs story line gets totally boring/weird/ off kilter

but there is a decent amount of eric in it compared too season 1 so imma definately own it
/drool


----------



## sinergy (May 23, 2010)

lol at quinn looking like vin diesel..that would ruin it for me i swear. =/ i have to say after her early descriptions of him i kept imaging him as mr clean trying to mop the floors or something.


----------



## banana1234 (May 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I didn't like Quinn in the books. In an interview, Charlaine Harris said she visualized the character to look like Vin Diesel. As soon as I read that, I couldn't get the image of Vin Diesel out of my head and I couldn't stand Quinn anymore. Haha!


I CAN'T WAIT FOR SEASON 3!!! I'll prob do a makeup look inspired by True Blood on my channel when Season 3 starts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
please do hun, i'm subscribed to your channel and i love your make up looks!


----------



## sinergy (May 24, 2010)

ack! found a new violet eyed hunny....aeron from the lords of the underworld series by gena showalter. *siiiiggghhhh*


----------



## blondie711 (May 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_ack! found a new violet eyed hunny....aeron from the lords of the underworld series by gena showalter. *siiiiggghhhh*







_

 
is that any good? i thought about checking it out.


----------



## sinergy (May 25, 2010)

this is the first one ive read so far..its called The Darkest Passion and it isnt the first of the series, prob like eighth or something, but so far its pretty interesting. has greek mythology mixed in with demons and angels...i might look into getting a few more if i like this one after i finish it...


----------



## mizuki~ (May 27, 2010)

Not my cup of tea but maybe you guys can enjoy this. Here's some homolicious Sam and Bill action:

Oh Yes There's Gonna Be Some Gay Vampiring on True Blood / Queerty


----------



## sinergy (May 28, 2010)

what tha..


----------



## user79 (May 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Not my cup of tea but maybe you guys can enjoy this. Here's some homolicious Sam and Bill action:

Oh Yes There's Gonna Be Some Gay Vampiring on True Blood / Queerty_

 
Spoiler below, hightlight to read!

Sam is going to have fantasies about Bill b/c Bill game him some of his blood at the end of Season 2, so he's going to be having sexy dreams, like Sookie has for Eric, due to the vampire blood. So they are kind of like fantasy/dream sequences.


----------



## tara_hearts (Jun 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Spoiler below, hightlight to read!_

 

omg.
thanks for clearing that up.
I was like... if those two have a lil something going on... then the show has deviated waaaaay to far from the book haha.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 6, 2010)

Only 1 more week until ERIC...yum!


----------



## abbyquack (Jun 14, 2010)

So...what did we all think of the episode today?


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 14, 2010)

I liked it!  Although I could have done with less of Tara.  I don't know what it is but I cannot stand her character.  

Could have done with seeing more naked Eric though...HOT!!  So far it's off to a good start and from what I've heard it seems like this is going to be the best season so far.  Can't wait to see all the other new characters!

Truth be told I was a little disappointed with Season 2 and the whole Tara & Maryann storyline.  It was a blip in the books but they drew it out forever in the show.  So glad that's over and we have the new season to look forward to!!!!


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 14, 2010)

Ya, i dont like how Tara is being so "emo". I mean, yea, she was "in love" with eggs, but she knew him for like what, 2 weeks?! And most of the time she was all bugg eyed and possesed. I just wanted eggs to be dead and never hear about him again.  
Jason was pretty funny, as was Andy.
I'm SO over Bill. Sookie was alright.
Jessica's story line was kind of weird... why would she just leave that body there?
I'm not sure if i like the whole Eric/Vampire queen selling V together. 

As always, i love lafyette.


----------



## user79 (Jun 14, 2010)

The Tara plot needs to just...fade into the background. I totally had enough of her last season and now it's just boring. Other than that I thought the new episode was awesome. I can't wait until the weres story comes more into play, I think this will be a really good season, the third book is really exciting. There'll be lots of new characters too.

ASkars has a hot ass.


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 14, 2010)

I liked the episode, and very excited that we will have more of Pam this season.  Love Pam!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 14, 2010)

I liked it! I'm not thrilled that werewolves are coming into the picture but I can deal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lafyette is amazing, I love him so much.
Jessica and Jason are growing on me... More so Jessica.
I love Sookie & Bill and in the trailers it didn't seem like there would be a whole lot of Bill this season.. Hope that's not the case.
And Pam & Eric are great too.

I miss Renee, haha, I thought he was so cute.

I agree with the anti-Taras, her story is boring and she always seems to be yelling at the wrong person. Felt bad for her, though during her bathroom scene.


----------



## banana1234 (Jun 14, 2010)

naked eric! hubba hubba

they make eric seem a lot nastier than he is in the books, i will be interested to see how they play that out

i'm over bill, and tara, i'm glad they kept lafyette even though he is meant to be dead, i like that the show is different than the books, cos if i knew everything that was going to happen i would not be so 'into it'

i love pam


----------



## banana1234 (Jun 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_
ASkars has a hot ass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

understatement of the century there!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 14, 2010)

Big fan of Pam here, and I was happy to see some Eric ass too. I think they tried to fit too much in this episode though, it seemed a little rushed. I cannot wait for the next one though, I wanna see the guys who supposed to play Alcid.

Tara started to annoy me too, but don't get me started on her mom :/


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 14, 2010)

This episode was sort of disappointing. Too much f Tara and not enough of Eric.


----------



## misha5150 (Jun 15, 2010)

I am loving Trueblood and this season is said to be CRAZY! I love Lafayette, Pam, Eric, Jessica and Jason. Andy had me cracking up. I LOVED the part where Pam is talking to Lafayette in the freezer and asked him," Are you picking up what I'm puttin down?" LOVES IT!!!!


----------



## mizuki~ (Jun 15, 2010)

"Conscience off. Dick on." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And wow 6 hours, Eric?? I don't know if I should be turned on or frightened.


----------



## blurpleberry (Jun 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_naked eric!_

 




Yep, that's all I cared about. lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, Pam seemed a lot cooler in this episode than past ones... 

and I'm really digging Jessica.  I hope they don't kill her off like they've done to every girl that seemed interesting (like Jason's V-addicted ex, Amy.. or the first waitress that got killed waayyyyy back) 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_And wow 6 hours, Eric?? I don't know if I should be turned on or frightened._

 
To be honest, I'd be frightened... unless there were a couple of breaks, at least. lol


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 15, 2010)

I enjoyed the latest episode thank you very much naked Eric. I thought Sam's dream sequence was hilarious and I agree with what some of you are saying - Less Tara/Bill more Lafayette/Eric/Pam. The vampire queen annoys the hell out of me... I dunno she just does not seem like a queen to me, shes just a bratty Princess at most. Pam should be queen! I loved that black rubber/leather getup she had on.


----------



## sinergy (Jun 15, 2010)

ok first @Littlymaryjane..I miss rene sometimes too! lol, his character was good, but i just liked watching him in the series, until he you know, tried to kill everyone off..

I watched this episode pretty late at night after a 7 hr drive so i think i need to watch it again so i can get a real feel for it but it wasnt too bad to me over all

i loved eric of course and am glad they made Pam's character a series regular now, so we will def get more of her this season. The Sam and Bill dream thing, was actually a bit hotter than i wanted it to be! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is going to be an interesting twist, them bringing Sam's family into the series since they arent really mentioned in the books

I too have to admit to being over Tara..her character is so annoying! Id much rather see Lafayette than her and her mom. and Jessica and Hoyt made me laugh last season, so I have to admit she is growing on me some. 

The Vamp queen, cant wait till she is out of the pic..I do not like this girl as the queen at all, so it makes her story line just bleh to me. 

now...bring on the wolves!!!!!!!! Ready for some Alcide!!!


----------



## tara_hearts (Jun 15, 2010)

I thought this episode was a pretty awesome start for the season. I get the feeling its gonna be the best season so far. 

I'm stoked for the werewolf storyline to get started.

It seems like they  are gonna have waaaay too much tara which bums me out. Hopefully they will include ALOT of lafayette in the tara story. he is the only thing that makes it tolerable.
I read that tara's mom and the preacher are gonna have a romance which means even more of her annoying character. Bleh.

All I can ask for is a ton more eric and pam who I adore. Jessica has grown on me now that she's not a whiny brat all the time. 

funniest moment of the episode to me was when jason told those chicks "I just keep picturing y'all with big bullet holes in your head"
haha the chicks were like "we're the eff outta here.."


----------



## nettiepoo (Jun 15, 2010)

I thought the show was kinda slow the first 30 minutes, and I agree with the poster that said they thought the episode seemed rushed. I also agree with less Tara and more Erik. I hope Jessica and Hoyt get back together, I really liked there charecters, and LOVING Lafeyett,I hope there are more with him, he's sooo funny! I wanted to see Alcide, but guess next weeks show he will be revealed. More Nekkid Eric please!


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Jun 15, 2010)

I can't wait for next week!

Season 2's story line sucked, IMO, so I'm glad we're finally onto something else


----------



## abbyquack (Jun 15, 2010)

I agree with wanting the Tara storyline to be over- and to think I loved her the 1st season! But yea it's boring now. I liked that episode took off exactly where the last one left off, as if not a day has passed since I last watched, though I can imagine that it could be confusing if you haven't brushed up in recent time. I can't wait to see where this season goes, I think this was a perfect opener, and I am glad to see Bill in it.


----------



## blondie711 (Jun 16, 2010)

i finally had time to watch season premiere tonite. i pretty much agree with everyone's thoughts...less tara (OVER.HER), love pam & her one liners, i love andy too. sometimes sookie is a bit to whiny for my liking, but i look forward to her interactions with eric. i know he is somewhat secondary, but..I LOVE LAYFAYETTE. can def do with out the queen, she just annoys me, don't even know why.
bring on the werewolves & werepanthers!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondie711* 

 
_i finally had time to watch season premiere tonite. i pretty much agree with everyone's thoughts...less tara (OVER.HER), love pam & her one liners, i love andy too. *sometimes sookie is a bit to whiny for my liking*, but i look forward to her interactions with eric. i know he is somewhat secondary, but..I LOVE LAYFAYETTE. can def do with out the queen, she just annoys me, don't even know why.
bring on the werewolves & werepanthers!_

 
I find her very whiney too. I was annoyed during her interaction with the female officer especially. She always seems so self-ritheous. Though again her series character is less annoying than her character in the book. I can "tolerate" her in the series.

lol, seems like everyone hates the queen. Hubby and I both despise her too, something about her just rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## abbyquack (Jun 16, 2010)

Yea the queen chick I have a feeling is going to be trouble. But also I felt like her acting was a little poor, so that contributes to her awkwardness.

I watched the episode again last night (thank you dvr!) and I am really excited for Sunday!! hehe. Pam is so funny- "What is it that makes people think I want to hear their problems? Maybe I smile too much, maybe I wear too much pink" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yea Sookie...not sure what it is, is it her acting? Or something bc she is a bit contrived in this episode. Like when she's talking to sheriff dearborne and saying how she loves Bill just like he loves his wife, kids and grandbabies...and it was just so cliche of a line. Very predictable.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm hoping Debbie will make an appearance too. Could be interesting.


----------



## mizuki~ (Jun 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Yea the queen chick I have a feeling is going to be trouble. But also I felt like her acting was a little poor, so that contributes to her awkwardness._

 
Oh yes, definitely. Especially when she delivered that "Hell hath no fury like a vampire queen broke" line..


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Oh yes, definitely. Especially when she delivered that "Hell hath no fury like a vampire queen broke" line.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I completely agree with the bad acting but I liked that line


----------



## blondie711 (Jun 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_I'm hoping Debbie will make an appearance too. Could be interesting._

 
oh! i forgot about debbie, that could be good! (that's what happens when you have read all the books, seems like so long ago, i can't remember everyone). i am most looking forward to how alcide plays out.


----------



## sinergy (Jun 17, 2010)

debbie as in Alcide girl? i think she is a regular for this season, if im not mistaken..True Blood: Meet Debbie Pelt


----------



## banana1234 (Jun 18, 2010)

hmm.. that is so how i didnt imagine debbie pelt, will they cut her hair into her modern style like they said in the books? hmm

ps preview is up on hbo, looks like more eric in the next ep! yes!


----------



## banana1234 (Jun 21, 2010)

omg, did anyone see the episode? loved it


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 21, 2010)

Just got done watching it.

I love scenes with Sookie & Eric.

I can't seem to bring myself to like Jason and Andy... Both too dim witted for my liking. I want to smack both of them several times throughout an episode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MORE PAM!!


----------



## blondie711 (Jun 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Just got done watching it.

I love scenes with Sookie & Eric.

I can't seem to bring myself to like Jason and Andy... Both too dim witted for my liking. I want to smack both of them several times throughout an episode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MORE PAM!!_

 
what? no love for andy & jason? we need them for laughs! andy is so deadpan you can't help but laugh & jason is the "country player" personified!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 21, 2010)

I want to like them! ... But, I just can't.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_MORE PAM!!_

 
I love PAM!!!  Let's go stare at ourselves in the mirror...she friggin' cracks me up!


----------



## banana1234 (Jun 21, 2010)

wtf was the snoop dogg thing about?


----------



## user79 (Jun 21, 2010)

The Eric and Sookie flirting thing at the end of the episode was awesome! Good episode imo.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_wtf was the snoop dogg thing about?_

 
I must have missed this... I don't remember a Snoop Dogg thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_The Eric and Sookie flirting thing at the end of the episode was awesome!_

 
I agree! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (That should be the "creepy" face instead of the "naughty" one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 21, 2010)

Snoop Dogg made a video called "oh sookie"... its... special?

I loved this episode!
First of all, i want to marry Lafayette. I dont care that he's gay or fictional, i will make this happen!!! Love his use of the terms "bitch ass" and "hooker", and his stylish attrire. love him love him love him.
Tara was better. Her mother? Lafayette shoudl have hit her with the bat.
Sookie is so annoying. Bill.... i hate him. I find him so repugnant. Why doesn't he light himself on fire.
Eric is hot as always, how on earth he is intrested in sookie is beyond me. Shes so bllaaaahhhhh.
i love jason and andy, theyre such halfwitts.

and yes, more pam!!!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_Snoop Dogg made a video called "oh sookie"... its... special?

I loved this episode!
First of all, i want to marry Lafayette. I dont care that he's gay or fictional, i will make this happen!!! Love his use of the terms "bitch ass" and "hooker", and his stylish attrire. love him love him love him.
Tara was better. Her mother? Lafayette shoudl have hit her with the bat.
Sookie is so annoying. Bill.... i hate him. I find him so repugnant. Why doesn't he light himself on fire.
Eric is hot as always, how on earth he is intrested in sookie is beyond me. Shes so bllaaaahhhhh.
i love jason and andy, theyre such halfwitts.

and yes, more pam!!!!_

 
WORD! You're gonna have to fight me for Lafayette, haha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This episode was much better than the last, seems like True Blood is back to its elements. I still get super annoyed with Sookie, I do hope she sticks with Bill though since they're both whiney. I join you in amazement @ Eric's interest in Sookie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe she drugs him somehow...

More love to Jason, Andy and Sam as well. Thank God the Queen didn't appear in this episode.


----------



## Odette (Jun 21, 2010)

Episode 2  has taught me that a multitude of dishes can be made from fresh blood.


----------



## sss215 (Jun 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_WORD! You're gonna have to fight me for Lafayette, haha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This episode was much better than the last, seems like True Blood is back to its elements. I still get super annoyed with Sookie, I do hope she sticks with Bill though since they're both whiney. I join you in amazement @ Eric's interest in Sookie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe she drugs him somehow...

More love to Jason, Andy and Sam as well. Thank God the Queen didn't appear in this episode._

 

I love Jason.  Lafayette too.  My faves!


----------



## blondie711 (Jun 21, 2010)

i just want lafayette to come to my town & be my best friend! i will share my MAC with him (& i don't do that with anyone!)


----------



## sinergy (Jun 22, 2010)

lol i agree with all the Lafayette lovin'!!!! he is great! Jason is so funny to me and his and andys relationship is kind of wierd, but i agree its hilarious to watch...i cant wait for more sookie/eric time, and i kind of feel sorry for bill, lol, its not too bad reading about all the crap that happens to him, but seeing it?? i dunno good episode cant wait for the next....


and ew...franklin mott? is that his name? the vamp tara is going to get involved with? just ew.


----------



## SuSana (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Odette* 

 
_Episode 2  has taught me that a multitude of dishes can be made from fresh blood._

 
Me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I don't even remember all that happened in the episode, the only thing I remember is how hot Jesus the nurse is...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and I love Lafayette too!  Not in the marrying way though, more like a BFF


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 22, 2010)

oh how did i forget about Sam Merlott. He is so prematurly grey sexy!!! love him and those jeans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I kinda liked that dirty vamp at the end. I havent read the books, but i know from the sneak peaks that he and tara will shake up... i guess it shows her state of mind....


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_*oh how did i forget about Sam Merlott. He is so prematurly grey sexy!!! love him and those jeans*





I kinda liked that dirty vamp at the end. I havent read the books, but i know from the sneak peaks that he and tara will shake up... i guess it shows her state of mind...._

 
yeah sam is the one who i love most! he's extremely attractive! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i am liking season 3 so far - confused but liking it!


----------



## user79 (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Odette* 

 
_Episode 2  has taught me that a multitude of dishes can be made from fresh blood._

 
Haha! At first when I saw the china laid out on the table I was like wtf, they don't eat...

Then when all the blood dishes came I kept wondering what the next concoction was going to be. The blood ice cream was too much!


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 22, 2010)

Jason: "Santa?"  Classic!

Pam is da bomb.  We cannot have too much of her, she is wickedly fabulous. 

I kinda wanna marry LayFayette too.  As much as a straight girl could. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm also tired of Tara's mamma.  Go back to church and leave us alone.

Mabelle - love your episode comments!  You are right on the money.


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_ 
I kinda liked that dirty vamp at the end. I havent read the books, but i know from the sneak peaks that he and tara will shake up... i guess it shows her state of mind...._

 





  I was digging him too.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 22, 2010)

I thought it was hilarious when Sookie said to Jason I expect Bill to come walking through that door and say "SSSOOOKIE".  She got the way he says it perfectly!  It was just so perfect b/c that is what everyone makes fun of Bill for!

Another yah vote for the new vamp as well...hot and kinda dirty...just the way I like them!!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_I thought it was hilarious when Sookie said to Jason I expect Bill to come walking through that door and say "SSSOOOKIE".  She got the way he says it perfectly!  It was just so perfect b/c that is what everyone makes fun of Bill for!_

 
I KNOW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I died laughing when she said that. She did say it perfectly!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 22, 2010)

Did anybody else notice that Pam was wearing Nars Damned matte velvet pencil in the bathroom scene? Damned is my HG bold lip colour and I love Pam so that was a great moment for me hahaha. I pointed to the screen and started screaming "oooooh, she's putting on Damned!". Hubby thought i was nuts!


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Did anybody else notice that Pam was wearing Nars Damned matte velvet pencil in the bathroom scene? Damned is my HG bold lip colour and I love Pam so that was a great moment for me hahaha. I pointed to the screen and started screaming "oooooh, she's putting on Damned!". Hubby thought i was nuts!_

 





  That is awesome Saadeh!!!


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Did anybody else notice that Pam was wearing Nars Damned matte velvet pencil in the bathroom scene? Damned is my HG bold lip colour and I love Pam so that was a great moment for me hahaha. I pointed to the screen and started screaming "oooooh, she's putting on Damned!". Hubby thought i was nuts!_

 
I noticed it was a NARS  matte velvet pencil. At first i thought it was cruella, but then saw it was pink... didnt know the colour name though!


----------



## Curly1908 (Jun 22, 2010)

I have a strong girl-crush on Pam.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





She's strong, dominant, and bossy while being fashionable and loving makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondie711* 

 
_i just want lafayette to come to my town & be my best friend! i will share my MAC with him (& i don't do that with anyone!)_

 
Come to Louisiana, Mississippi, Alabama, or Georgia and you can get yourself one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That character is the prototypical flamboyantly gay Black Southern man even down to using "hooker", "tramp", and "hussy" as terms of endearment.  The actor who portrays him obviously did his homework to get the subtle nuances down.


----------



## banana1234 (Jun 22, 2010)

i forgot about the 'sookie' moment, that was hilarious


----------



## tara_hearts (Jun 23, 2010)

Another vote for the new hot dirty lookin vamp, franklin mott. Way better then I imagined from reading the book. I loved the part were he was holding that redneck by the arms and let tara beat the crap out of him, then franklins fangs came out and he was looking all hungry/turned on. rawr.


----------



## Odette (Jun 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tara_hearts* 

 
_Another vote for the new hot dirty lookin vamp, franklin mott. Way better then I imagined from reading the book. I loved the part were he was holding that redneck by the arms and let tara beat the crap out of him, then franklins fangs came out and he was looking all hungry/turned on. rawr._

 
The actor is James Frain. I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 him.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Jason: "Santa?"  Classic!

*Pam is da bomb.  We cannot have too much of her, she is wickedly fabulous. 
* 
I kinda wanna marry LayFayette too.  As much as a straight girl could. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm also tired of Tara's mamma.  Go back to church and leave us alone.

Mabelle - love your episode comments!  You are right on the money._

 
yeah i love Pam! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Did anybody else notice that Pam was wearing Nars Damned matte velvet pencil in the bathroom scene? Damned is my HG bold lip colour and I love Pam so that was a great moment for me hahaha. I pointed to the screen and started screaming "oooooh, she's putting on Damned!". Hubby thought i was nuts!_

 
hee hee! i did know iot was a nars pencil but didn't know the colour! it's awesome looking though and kinda want it!


----------



## Suzye829 (Jun 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Odette* 

 
_Episode 2 has taught me that a multitude of dishes can be made from fresh blood._

 
Yeah, and they all somehow look the same, minus the garnishes they put in the dish!!!  LOL


----------



## abbyquack (Jun 28, 2010)

Ok wtf happened at the end!?! That was so creepy and I'm still not sure exactly what happened. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I'm kinda devastated that we have to wait 2 weeks for the next epi! Nooooooooo!


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 28, 2010)

seriously, wtf was that?! i dont even know if i want that to be a dream sequence or not. that was ridiculous.


----------



## blurpleberry (Jun 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Ok wtf happened at the end!?! That was so creepy and I'm still not sure exactly what happened. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I'm kinda devastated that we have to wait 2 weeks for the next epi! Nooooooooo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

it took me a few seconds to realize what happened at the end... she said "make love to me" and since she's his maker, i guess that was pretty much like a command so he was forced against his will to do it... and since he didn't want to, he like twisted her head so he wouldn't have to look at her or whatever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was freaked out at first but when i realized why he did it, i just started cracking up


----------



## abbyquack (Jun 28, 2010)

^^ ah gotcha, i guess the fact that she is his maker makes sense. But still! hehe.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 28, 2010)

shyeah! I was left with my mouth open trying to process what happened at the end. Very sex-y episode.


----------



## tara_hearts (Jun 28, 2010)

wtf. the bill/lorena scene was uber creepy. I could have done without that.

But about the arguement "he had to do it because she's his maker" ... wasn't there an episode that showed a flashback of him and her, and he was going to stake his self because he didn't want to be with her anymore and be terrible, so she released him.... idk.. totally confused... the show has ventured pretty far from the books... neo nazi vamp blood drinking werewolves lol.

gah.. 2weeks till the next episode which looks like it will finallllly have some sookie/eric action..yessss


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tara_hearts* 

 
_ 
gah.. 2weeks till the next episode which looks like it will finallllly have some sookie/eric action..yessss_

 
so looking forward to this


----------



## user79 (Jun 28, 2010)

The next one looks sooo good! I like this season a lot so far. Someone said it's ventured far from the books - so far the main plotline iss exactly following the book storyline...

Promo for next episode, why is there a 2 week break? Nooooo!!!

YouTube - True Blood Season 3 Episode 4 "9 Crimes" Promo


----------



## marajode (Jun 28, 2010)

The sound that Lorena's neck made...
shudder...
creepola!

However, I chase that sound away while looking forward to Eric/Sookie storyline.  OH YeAH!





I hate to say it, but I enjoyed the HBO series more before I read the books.  But that always happens.  When you read a story, no movie, no one else's vision, will equal what you envisioned in your mind as you read.  
I still love the show, I'm just always now comparing.
ugh.


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 28, 2010)

That last scene with Bill and Lorena was indeed a doozy, even by True Blood standards.  I think he was "compelled" to make love to her since she is his maker.......that was a very creepy scene.

Since I have read the books, I keep waiting for Eric to lose his memory, but it seems like they are not going to go there in the series.  We'll see. 

Love Franklin!!!!  He's an awesome addition to the series.  And the actor playing Alcide is just YUM.


----------



## user79 (Jun 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Since I have read the books, I keep waiting for Eric to lose his memory, but it seems like they are not going to go there in the series.  We'll see. _

 
Isn't that only in book 4?


----------



## marajode (Jun 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Isn't that only in book 4?_

 
Yep, book 4, and my favorite one of the series!


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Isn't that only in book 4?_

 
Yes, but since it seems that the series is moving to the "Eric and Sookie getting busy" times, I keep thinking that Eric will lose his memory soon.

It's all good, the series diverges quite a bit from the books, and the series is so damn good it doesn't really phase me.


----------



## tara_hearts (Jun 28, 2010)

^
sookie and eric have a pretty intimate scene in book 3 once she gets to russels mansion.

they better keep with the book 4 theme next season or i'm going to die.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tara_hearts* 

 
_^
*sookie and eric have a pretty intimate scene in book 3 once she gets to russels mansion.*

they better keep with the book 4 theme next season or i'm going to die._

 
They do, prob the most intense scene in the whole series! I also wonder if they're gonna keep that in the show as well. Oh, I was also creeped out by the last scene, but I also liked it, lol! I love how the show is pushing all boundaries. Though I'm not a Bill fan, that must have been very painful for him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Final thoughts: ALCID IS HOT!


----------



## blurpleberry (Jun 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tara_hearts* 

 
_But about the arguement "he had to do it because she's his maker" ... wasn't there an episode that showed a flashback of him and her, and he was going to stake his self because he didn't want to be with her anymore and be terrible, so she released him.... idk.. totally confused..._

 
yeah... 
but in the episode where she had him pinned down in the hotel room, he mentioned that she released him a long time ago and she said something about how she still has power over him.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 28, 2010)

...power do make him do tha no no cha cha?

i just hope he kills her good. shes SO annoying.


----------



## abbyquack (Jun 28, 2010)

I kinda pictured Alcide to be a little more "boyish"- not like effeminate or anything, b/c the gruffness and beard and stuff I expected. But like, maybe a little more vulnerable? IDK if that makes any sense, lol.


----------



## user79 (Jun 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tara_hearts* 

 
_^
sookie and eric have a pretty intimate scene in book 3 once she gets to russels mansion.
_

 

Oh yeah I forgot about that. They might still do it, I mean the season just started.

BTW Tara's sex scene with Franklin was so ridiculous, her eye rolling and eyelash batting just ruined it for me. So fake.


----------



## tara_hearts (Jun 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Oh yeah I forgot about that. They might still do it, I mean the season just started.

BTW Tara's sex scene with Franklin was so ridiculous, her eye rolling and eyelash batting just ruined it for me. So fake._

 
^ ugh me too. Her acting always bothers me. Her fake accent is so over the top. But she was awful in the sex scene. At first i was wondering if she was having a seizure.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tara_hearts* 

 
_^ ugh me too. Her acting always bothers me. Her fake accent is so over the top.* But she was awful in the sex scene. At first i was wondering if she was having a seizure.*



_

 





 it was way too ott for me!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh, I forgot to mention, does anyone find that Sookie is getting dumber and dumber every episode? I wonder if she can get a half sentence out by the end of this season. Makes me wonder who the smarter Stackhouse is, LOL!


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Oh, I forgot to mention, does anyone find that Sookie is getting dumber and dumber every episode? I wonder if she can get a half sentence out by the end of this season. Makes me wonder who the smarter Stackhouse is, LOL!_


----------



## yazerella (Jul 1, 2010)

I've only just found this thread! How silly of me not to notice it.

I did NOT like the last scene with Bill and Lorena. I thought it was kinda out of place with the rest of the show, I dunno! Really not a fan. It really freaked me out and made me not like Bill. But, having read what you guys said about how Lorena may have compelled him to do it, I guess that would make sense.

But still. I thought the scene was unnecessary. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AND I love Eric. I've bought the TrueBlood Omnibus (which includes Dead Until Dark, Living Dead in Dallas and Club Dead) so I'm gonna be reading them.

TV Series or books, which is better?


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 2, 2010)

I duno... something about this Lorena Compelling bill thing just doesnt sit right with me
I mean, i know she didnt say not to, but he did just light her of freakin fire!!!

If she still had so much power over him, enough to kind of rape him, it just seems to me taht he should be able to light her on fire all willy nilly.

it aint right!!!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jul 2, 2010)

I really don't like how Bill isnt being tortured or any of that, I wonder if it will happen later, I just want it to be closer to the books. I hope they do develop the Sookie/Eric relationship at least for a bit, becuase I know Allan ball had said it would only by Sookie/Bill. I guess as long as Sookie ends up w/ Eric inthe books I don't care what happens inthe show lol


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't think Lorena ordered Bill to do her, lol! Bill did it himself but was hoping to torture her instead of pleasing her. Which is why he screamed in despair when she still said "I love you", wow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like Lorena's character though, she's a good villain who u'll love to hate. She makes the show more interesting.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yazerella* 

 
_TV Series or books, which is better? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I like the series better, just my personal opinion. The book characters are too perfect and that doesn't sit well with me. Makes them sound fake.


----------



## Odette (Jul 2, 2010)

Check out these minisodes of True Blood for some giggles. I particularly liked the Eric and Pam one.
http://truebloodwiki.hbo.com/page/Season+3%3A+Minisodes


----------



## abbyquack (Jul 2, 2010)

I would agree with Shadowy Lady, and maybe even go a bit further and say that because of his long history with Lorena (her being his maker, and long time lover), he has a very strong connection with her and though he tries to fight her off, he also has an attraction that is difficult to avoid. He is disgusted by her and maybe himself for succumbing, it would seem, but still he can't resist. I imagine that is one reason why he will tell Sookie to stop looking for him, because he is giving in to the fact that he is what he is, and it's not realistic to expect that he can get rid of Lorena or vampire politics and live a normal life like he thought. 

Sorry, it's just the English major in me that has to analyze all of this!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jul 2, 2010)

I just caught up with season three today and I like it so far. My favorite characters are Eric and Terry. I plan on starting the books as soon as I finish up what I'm reading right now. I hope I like them even though everybody says they are so different from the series!


----------



## mizuki~ (Jul 4, 2010)

Go easy on Tara/Rutina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..I think the sex was suppose to be OTT super-orgasmic. It is her first experience with a vampire (which is supposedly the best sex times 100)

The last scene with Bill and Lorena was weird as hell. Especially the head-twisting. Like someone else said, it takes butterface to a whole new level


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 6, 2010)

No episode this week... I kind of feel withdraw symptoms.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_No episode this week... I kind of feel withdraw symptoms._

 
nothing next week either i don't believe!


----------



## tara_hearts (Jul 8, 2010)

^no, it comes on this sunday, saw it on my dvr schedule. thank god.


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 8, 2010)

How dare they skip a week this early in the season???  It ain't right.


----------



## staceb1990 (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't know why I didn't start watching it sooner, but I'm now obsessed with this show! It kind of reminds of Twin Peaks, only with vampires and ridiculously gorgeous guys. I got the first eight books in the mail today, so hopefully tomorrow will be a slow day at work and I can read the first one.

I can't wait until Sunday!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *staceb1990* 

 
_I don't know why I didn't start watching it sooner, but I'm now obsessed with this show! It kind of reminds of Twin Peaks, only with vampires and *ridiculously gorgeous guys*. I got the first eight books in the mail today, so hopefully tomorrow will be a slow day at work and I can read the first one.

I can't wait until Sunday!_

 
ooohhh yeah!


----------



## winwin (Jul 10, 2010)

I can't believe I just found this thread. This one week hiatus is killing me. Tomorrow can't come any faster!!!

BTW that Bill and Lorena scene at the end of the last ep really doesn't sit well with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I never did like Lorena to begin with.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 12, 2010)

What did you guys think of this weeks episode? 

I thought it was really good, I love all the parallels within the different story lines and thought they played with the line between cheesy and insightful really well.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 12, 2010)

i am hoping to watch it either tonight or tommorow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm excited after not seeing it for a while! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sad right?!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jul 12, 2010)

"It doesn't matter how well you know somebody, they can still turn around and kick you right in the nutsack."

I thought this was so cute haha.


----------



## banana1234 (Jul 12, 2010)

oh eric, you can fantasize about me any day! lol *sigh* he's so buff


----------



## user79 (Jul 12, 2010)

This was the best episode yet! Haha...seriously, action packed, bloody, just the way I like my True Blood. I can't wait to see more of the were story, I think it's really good. Debbie sure is some trash!! Alcide is really hot though, um, nice bod! I knew that the scene between Eric and Sookie was another dream sequence, they used the same music they used in Sookie's dream sequence about him. I wish it were true though...they need to hurry the real romance along a little bit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Trailer for next week's episode:

YouTube - True Blood - 3x05 - Trouble - Promo


----------



## staceb1990 (Jul 12, 2010)

I swear that I fall in love with Erik a little bit more each time I watch the show


----------



## winwin (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *staceb1990* 

 
_I swear that I fall in love with Erik a little bit more each time I watch the show 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You and me both


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 12, 2010)

There's enough of Eric to go around!!


----------



## banana1234 (Jul 12, 2010)

yes, but im not sharing!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 12, 2010)

I liked this episode too, and seems like Bill is getting more vampire like now that he's away from Sookie, lol!

I actually really like Franklin, i'm weird I guess. He's attractive in a weird way...


----------



## winwin (Jul 12, 2010)

Franklin might grow on me. He has potential. I'm not quite sure how I feel about him at this point in the show.


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm obsessed with the song they played during the credits.... I just Dl'd and am listening to it on repeat LOL.

And I'm in love with Eric as well.  I hope they end up using the material in Dead to the World where Sookie and Eric finally end up doing the deed


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 12, 2010)

Speaking of the dream sequence... as much as there is delicious man eye candy on this show... did anyone know Anna Paquin had _that_ body?


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i am hoping to watch it either tonight or tommorow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm excited after not seeing it for a while! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sad right?!_

 
Lol, it's ok I was super excited too. I bombarded my SO with "True Blood, True Blood, True Blood..." ad nauseum while it was downloading... I also checked on the download like every 2 minutes.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Speaking of the dream sequence... as much as there is delicious man eye candy on this show... did anyone know Anna Paquin had that body? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know she did not have abs like that in the past seasons hahaha.


----------



## sinergy (Jul 13, 2010)

eric and alcide both goodness i was salivating just watching them..not sure if i am sold yet on the actual Alcide character/story line yet, but i sure am enjoying looking at him!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   i really liked this episode too, but wondering if all the stuff they are showing of Bill is suppose to start making it easier to not like him or what..cause by the next book, sookie and his relationship changes a lot when it focuses more on eric/sookie. hmmm.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i have to say I just love Pam she is awesome and exactly what i picture her to be when i am reading. i cant wait till next week...was anyone wierded out with the weres at the bar and their whole v/shifting sequence. i kind of watched with my mouth hanging open a bit


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_I know she did not have abs like that in the past seasons hahaha._

 

Can I tell myself it was awesome contouring done by the makeup artist?


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 14, 2010)

awesome episode! and now i am mega excited for the next one!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 14, 2010)

I think the show would be better without Franklin. Tara storylines have never been that great but I love Alcide.


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 14, 2010)

The character of Tara has turned into the gal that always "goes through it".  Seriously, enough already.


----------



## blondie711 (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_The character of Tara has turned into the gal that always "goes through it". Seriously, enough already._

 
true true true! i am OVER her. it's so bizarre that she has become such a central figure of the show. she is just a minor player in the books. i realize the show is based loosely on the books, but can't we just be done with her? i swear she gives me a headache.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 14, 2010)

I really don't like Tara, but Franklin has a real twisted side, and I like that.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 14, 2010)

If Tara has to be in it, they should introduce Mickey. And Bubba too.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_If Tara has to be in it, they should introduce Mickey. And *Bubba* too._

 
Hell yes to this. I LOVED Bubba in the books. Excellent, excellent character.


----------



## banana1234 (Jul 14, 2010)

they said they would never have bubba in the tv programe because it would be too cheesy having an impersonator on the show

he's great in the books though

but look at lafyette, he's one of my fav characters and he's long dead in the books


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 14, 2010)

Tara's storyline is getting old, I agree. I still prefer her character to Sookie's though, which is sad since Sookie is the main character. 

Tara has to stay central so Franklin can as well, I likey Franklin


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Tara's storyline is getting old, I agree. I still prefer her character to Sookie's though, which is sad since Sookie is the main character. 

Tara has to stay central so Franklin can as well, I likey Franklin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I found Sookie most annoying in season 2. Now that certain things have happened, I hope her character will be more like she was in season 1, when I thought she was fantastic.

Franklin's personality is super awesome to me, I just wish he weren't so skinny... 

I've loved Alexander Sarsgard since I saw him in the Paparazzi video. I found out he was in True Blood and I HAD to watch it. So far him in season 3 isn't letting me down.

One more random note. If I were ever a Vampire, I'd be a Brunette Pam.


----------



## banana1234 (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_I found Sookie most annoying in season 2. Now that certain things have happened, I hope her character will be more like she was in season 1, when I thought she was fantastic.

Franklin's personality is super awesome to me, I just wish he weren't so skinny... 

I've loved Alexander Sarsgard since I saw him in the Paparazzi video. I found out he was in True Blood and I HAD to watch it. So far him in season 3 isn't letting me down.

One more random note. If I were ever a Vampire, I'd be a Brunette Pam.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
HE WAS IN PAPARAZZI!!!!???
I NEVER KNEW THAT!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_HE WAS IN PAPARAZZI!!!!???
I NEVER KNEW THAT!_

 
Mmmmmhmmm. Go watch it again. He plays Gaga's boyfriend. I tell you, the first few minutes of that video I could watch on repeat.... REPEAT, I tell you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Too much hotness for one video.


----------



## banana1234 (Jul 14, 2010)

OH YES! REPEAT REPEAT, well, until he throws her off the balcony of course

*swoon*


----------



## abbyquack (Jul 14, 2010)

I agree, Tara's drama is just painful to watch these days. It's like be done with you already! 

I actually really like the actress for Debbie Pelt, love the trashy 80's bangs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But yea, she's a hot mess.

And one of these days, if Sookie doesn't take advantage of Eric, I will!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_OH YES! REPEAT REPEAT, well, until he throws her off the balcony of course

*swoon*_

 
I dunno. If he sex'd me up and threw me off a balcony, at least I'd die happy, right?


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_*I agree, Tara's drama is just painful to watch these days. It's like be done with you already! *

I actually really like the actress for Debbie Pelt, love the trashy 80's bangs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But yea, she's a hot mess.

And one of these days, if Sookie doesn't take advantage of Eric, I will! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yup, i'm getting a little tired of her too


----------



## user79 (Jul 15, 2010)

For any Skarsgard fans, you MUST watch him in the Swedish movie "Hundtricket" - that's where this scene is from:

YouTube - Alexander Skarsgård wet

Kind of a fun movie anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





OK so here's synopses of upcoming True Blood episodes in August, spoiler alert:
True Blood spoilers for August 2010 | True-Blood.net - True Blood season 3 news, spoilers, & photos!


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 15, 2010)

Julia, thanks for the eye candy!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Julia, thanks for the eye candy!_

 
i know! it's awesome - i shall be having sexy dreams tonight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol!


----------



## Camnagem (Jul 16, 2010)

The hubby and I both love this show...can't believe I just now found this thread!

So sick of "always in some kinda shit" Tara.  LOVE Lafayette/Pam/Eric for so many reasons.  Bill and Sookie are the least interesting characters to me of the entire cast...shame they're the leads. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Can't wait to see where the were stuff goes!


----------



## imthebeesknees (Jul 19, 2010)

Anyone see last nights episode!! it was amazin`!!  just getting tired of tara as usual!!


----------



## m_3 (Jul 19, 2010)

I love this show!! I got into it really late, about two months ago. I got both seasons on DVD and watched them in two days. Fave character is Lafayette hands down. Why does Tara never get to be happy?


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *imthebeesknees* 

 
_Anyone see last nights episode!! it was amazin`!!  just getting tired of tara as usual!!_

 

Yes, I did! I can't get over how much I love this show. It's not even the type of show that I usually go for... but it meets so many of my tv show watching needs- there is comedy, drama, eye candy, it's beautifully scenic (the scene with Jason last night), the music, and the century old intertwining story lines. 

The ending was fantastic! They are doing their job right always making me want more.

Highlight to see (small spoiler potential):

The icy piercing look that Sam's dad gave him really gave me the chills.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *m_3* 

 
_I love this show!! I got into it really late, *about two months ago. I got both seasons on DVD and watched them in two days*. Fave character is Lafayette hands down. Why does Tara never get to be happy?_

 
Holy cow! that is a true blood marathon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i am hoping to see the next episode tommorow morning! can't wiat!


----------



## banana1234 (Jul 19, 2010)

another great episode, i cant wait til the next, i hope this series is a bit longer than the last two!


----------



## staceb1990 (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm kind of in love with Franklin, even though he's a psycho. His character is making the Tara storylines worth watching.


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 19, 2010)

this season has been a real dissapointment.


----------



## m_3 (Jul 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *staceb1990* 

 
_I'm kind of in love with Franklin, even though he's a psycho. His character is making the Tara storylines worth watching._

 
I understand how you feel, he's like disturbingly awesome. The whole scene where he pondering what to text message Lafayette back was funny. Like I said before why can't Tara be happy? She is tortured soul.


----------



## m_3 (Jul 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_Holy cow! that is a true blood marathon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i am hoping to see the next episode tommorow morning! can't wiat!_

 
Yeah, I was sick. I didn't actually buy them, got them at my local library.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *staceb1990* 

 
_I'm kind of in love with Franklin, even though he's a psycho. His character is making the Tara storylines worth watching._

 
I know I professed my love for Franklin a few posts above. He's super weird and I find him funny
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, and why can't all cops look like Jason Stackhouse? haha


----------



## blondie711 (Jul 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Yes, I did! I can't get over how much I love this show. It's not even the type of show that I usually go for... but it meets so many of my tv show watching needs- there is comedy, drama, eye candy, it's beautifully scenic (the scene with Jason last night), the music, and the century old intertwining story lines. 

The ending was fantastic! They are doing their job right always making me want more.

Highlight to see (small spoiler potential):

The icy piercing look that Sam's dad gave him really gave me the chills. _

 
i echo your thought every sunday night, after the episode is over. why do i watch this? it is not even close to the things i normally watch. good point, it really does have a bit of everything, must be the desired effect!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_another great episode, i cant wait til the next, i hope this series is a bit longer than the last two!_

 
I think it's only signed on for 12 episodes again... I was hoping for the same!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_this season has been a real dissapointment._

 
I'm purely curious to ask why this has been a disappointing season for you? Which is your favorite season? Does it have to do with the books storyline versus the tv shows?


----------



## blurpleberry (Jul 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_The ending was fantastic! They are doing their job right always making me want more._

 

yes, i totally agree... as soon as it ended i was like "NOOooooooooooooooo!!!!!" i hadn't felt that way about a tv show in a long time! 




*warning : spoilers* 

last night's episode was just... awesome.  that franklin guy was hilarious!  he's way too crazy.. like when he was crying cuz tara ran away, lol really? he's so emotional, i freakin' love him. 

and omg that scene where alcide was just standing there with his shirt off...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and i was so giddy when that guy came to see lafayette!  i gotta say, the flirting going on was such a turn-on 

omg, and when bill told eric that sookie wasn't hers anymore... that look in eric's eyes.... OH BOY!! lol 


i can't wait for the next episode


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 20, 2010)

I am SO OVER Tara being "in the shit".  Love everything about this season, but hate her storyline. And I even dig Franklin, I just hate what they have done with Tara's character.  

Love the Viking flashback.  Good times.


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_I think it's only signed on for 12 episodes again... I was hoping for the same!



I'm purely curious to ask why this has been a disappointing season for you? Which is your favorite season? Does it have to do with the books storyline versus the tv shows?_

 
Probably the first season. And i didnt hate last season.

I dont know... i guess i just dont care anymore.
Bill and Sookie are lame. Eric is so freakin tame. Tara is annoying. That vampire king russel looks like a scary dead joe strummer and therefor he makes me sad and annoyed. Sofie Anne is just awful and i wish she would die. Same goes for Lorianna. Alcide, while mega hot is kinda of whiney and boring. Not diggin the white trash werewolves. Sam's story line seems to be redundant within each episode.
It seems to be taking a long timew to go anywhere.

The only people i like are ; Lafyette, Pam, Jessica, Jason, Hoyt.... and that its. All secondary characters, and theyre never around enough. I actually like Franklin, but whenever hes around so is Tara.... so, you know.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 21, 2010)

Mabelle, I could definitely see a lot of those things being true... I suppose they just annoy me at different variances or what I enjoy makes up for it. I especially loathe Sophie Anne. I also feel that it took a while to get here and now I feel like it has to be resolved really quickly because we are almost half way into the season.  Thanks for sharing your point of view!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_Probably the first season. And i didnt hate last season.

I dont know... i guess i just dont care anymore.
Bill and Sookie are lame. Eric is so freakin tame. Tara is annoying. That vampire king russel looks like a scary dead joe strummer and therefor he makes me sad and annoyed. Sofie Anne is just awful and i wish she would die. Same goes for Lorianna. Alcide, while mega hot is kinda of whiney and boring. Not diggin the white trash werewolves. Sam's story line seems to be redundant within each episode.
It seems to be taking a long timew to go anywhere.

The only people i like are ; Lafyette, Pam, Jessica, Jason, Hoyt.... and that its. All secondary characters, and theyre never around enough. I actually like Franklin, but whenever hes around so is Tara.... so, you know._

 

I completely agree. I'm pretty much just watching it now just to see what they do with it.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 21, 2010)

i really enjoyed this weeks episode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i want to know what is going on with Sam's family - his dad is quite scarey! and also Crystal - is she in the books? or a new character?


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i really enjoyed this weeks episode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i want to know what is going on with Sam's family - his dad is quite scarey! and also *Crystal - is she in the books*? or a new character?_

 
Yes, she's in the books, but I don't want to spoil anything.


----------



## staceb1990 (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_Yes, she's in the books, but I don't want to spoil anything._

 
I have a feeling that the Chrystal and the Hotshot storylines are going to be very different from the book.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *staceb1990* 

 
_I have a feeling that the Chrystal and the Hotshot storylines are going to be very different from the book._

 
I think so too, but we'll see


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 21, 2010)

I have a theory on Sam's dad but it's just my personal theory. I think he's using Tommy for dog fighting, based on the scars we saw on Tommy and also the fact that he's so scared of his dad. I also don't think he's their biological dad.

What do you guys think?


----------



## banana1234 (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_this season has been a real dissapointment._

 
what?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh I loved the last episode!  I watched it 3 times already.  Can't wait for next week.  I haven't read the books but I want to start after I finish my current book.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 21, 2010)

Was there a "next week on True Blood" preview for next week's episode? My download didn't have one and I've had no luck finding a preview for next week's show online. I'm trying to get a little more TB... lol.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_Yes, she's in the books, but I don't want to spoil anything._

 
aha! ok then!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I have a theory on Sam's dad but it's just my personal theory. I think he's using Tommy for dog fighting, based on the scars we saw on Tommy and also the fact that he's so scared of his dad. I also don't think he's their biological dad.

What do you guys think?_

 
great theory! and perhaps you are right - the dog fighting would make sence... but who knows!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 21, 2010)

Love the new relationships starting. Lafayette and the caretaker and epecially Jason and Crystal. If Tara gets turned I think I'll like her charactr a lot more.

The only boring part was Eric's past. Not too interested in that. 

I think Jessica and Jason's brother might end up together. Seems like it's going in that direction.

And I'd love to see a love triangle between Sookie, Alcide and Eric.


----------



## banana1234 (Jul 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_And I'd love to see a love triangle between Sookie, Alcide and Eric._

 

i bet you would!! hehehe


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 23, 2010)

For those of us who missed it:

YouTube - True Blood Season 3 Episode 6 "I've Got the Right to Sing the Blues" Promo


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 23, 2010)

ooohh thanks for the preview for next week! looks like it's gonna be an action packed episode! just how i like em!


----------



## Kayteuk (Jul 23, 2010)

I have such a sick addiction to this show, I don't mind that in some parts its not like the books. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think its better.
Oh did anyone see the Tudors with the actor that plays Franklin in True blood? Talk about polar opposite characters. Shows he is a very good actor indeed.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm liking this season a lot.

The last episode made me love love love Franklin. 

The vampire king makes me sick... His laughing at the end was so obnoxious! Haha

Maybe there's more going on but I thought Sam's dad was just a typical violent alcoholic. It would be more interesting if there's more of a story there but maybe they just wanted to have something normally dysfunctional going on


----------



## tara_hearts (Jul 23, 2010)

I totally agree with the dog fighting theory.

When he took his shirt off and had a bunch of scars, he said "I used to get in a lot of fights"

And his dad said "he needs to take care of his responsibilities"

very fishy.


----------



## staceb1990 (Jul 24, 2010)

Preview for the rest of the season:

http://www.hbo.com/video/video.html/...lood&view=null


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *staceb1990* 

 
_Preview for the rest of the season:

HBO: Video: Home_

 
thanks! it looks awesome! this is my fave series so far i think!


----------



## Odette (Jul 24, 2010)

Whoops, double post.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *staceb1990* 

 
_Preview for the rest of the season:

HBO: Video: Home_

 

Wow, that was so much more than I was hoping for. Thanks!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 24, 2010)

<--- I couldn't stop myself! I tried for a split second.


----------



## abbyquack (Jul 25, 2010)

Tonight's episode was crazy!! I think it was possibly the best of the season so far-- but next week's looks even more intense! The whole Tara thing seriously was so freaky, I'm just in total shock. I also like that they are somewhat following the books right now with the Bill situation.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 26, 2010)

A lot happened! Some of the effects were of poor quality IMO in this episode, but hell it's TV.... TV shows have much larger productions budgets than they use to- that's for sure. 

I suppose we'll see whose turn it is to save Sookie next!


----------



## banana1234 (Jul 26, 2010)

i wasnt feeling this episode. not enough eric


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 26, 2010)

They left too many of the cliff hangers from last episode hanging still!! I'm annoyed by that....also too many dumb moments by Sookie and not enough Eric...

I was also totally shocked by the tara scene. I loved Franklin


----------



## sinergy (Jul 26, 2010)

i thought it was a good episode also..and Lorena..she is so freaky but i really love to watch her character. sophie ann didnt get on my nerves as much as she usually does, and Talbot makes me laugh. The tara stuff was crazy lol i was watching her with my mouth hanging open, and this episode (yes it took this long for me) sookie finally annoyed me with her whining and 'why bill why i love u!' everyone else around her was great though. i am intrigued with the jason and crystal thing..a lil different from the book story line but interesting cause i can just imagine how they will incorporate jason being introduced to the were world..

also, if sam's family are dog fighting will this lead to the were fighting that will introduce QUINN????? hmmmmm......


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 27, 2010)

ITA Lorena is perfect! She's the best actress in the crew I think. When the weres were devouring Bill her emotions totally made me sad. Her crying for Bill is much more believable than Sookie's.

Also, Lorena is the best dressed girl on the show, I totally dig her outfits...


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 27, 2010)

^Totally agree... she's so tortured and that can be a bit much, but I definitely feel for her more than Sookie, as well. The outfit she wore in last week's show... I am trying to find a replicate dress for my bday...


----------



## abbyquack (Jul 29, 2010)

Yea I think Lorena is so pretty- I am always admiring her and her beautiful makeup! Though I would be happy if she is ever finally killed.


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 29, 2010)

Looking forward to what Eric has in store for the King of Mississippi........you know he is looking for some serious vengeance.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 29, 2010)

the whole Tara / Franklin stuff made me feel a little sick! but what an awesome episode! loved it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i too love Lorena's outfits - so classy!


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 30, 2010)

I had a crazy thought............what if Franklin isn't dead?  Yeah, I know Tara bashed his head in (what a scene THAT was) but since he was not staked or exposed to sunlight, I had the thought that he might be able to heal, being a vampire.

Is that outrageous or does anyone else think it's possible?


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I had a crazy thought............what if Franklin isn't dead?  Yeah, I know Tara bashed his head in (what a scene THAT was) but since he was not staked or exposed to sunlight, I had the thought that he might be able to heal, being a vampire.

Is that outrageous or does anyone else think it's possible?_

 
It occured to me too. I wanted her to grab one of the huge axes and cut his head off. Well, not REALLY because I like Franklin but you know what I mean! I was holding onto the boy while I was watching, afraid that he was going to bounce right back and grab her before she got out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




&I have been appreciating Lorena's makeup and outfits too. I like her character--she's off her effin rocker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really liked her nailpolish in the last ep.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 30, 2010)

nope i also thought about Franklin potentially healing and coming back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wouldn't be shocked if this happened 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and poor Bill was in a sorry state this episode wasn't he?  poor guy!


----------



## m_3 (Jul 30, 2010)

I agree with MzzRach. I think it's obvious that he's not dead since he wasn't staked of exposed to sunlight. I'm done with Lorena. Nothing sadder then a desperate vampire

The cast did  a panel discussion there and answered some questions. they are really funny. if you're interested search "true blood comic con 2010" on youtube. 

Here's a preview for the last half of the season they showed at comic con. 
[youtube]dS04S261RSs[/youtube]


----------



## sinergy (Jul 31, 2010)

^^^ oh......yeeeaaaaaaahhhhhh. 


the rest of the season looks soooo good. oh alcide you hottie you..and at the end, the lady talking to sookie....anyone else thinking Claudine? 


ok yup its her. True Blood season 3 welcomes fairy godmother Claudine | True-Blood.net - True Blood season 3 news, spoilers, & photos!


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 31, 2010)

Yea, i dont think Franklin is dead. I kept thinking "No you idiot!! Cut his damn head off! cut him into tiny peices!!" Hes gonna come back and b even crazier..

While i cant stand Lorena, i must say she has a bautiful style. She wore this one black lace sleeveless body hugging dress in like ep. 2,3 or 4. I am SO lusting over it

edited to add:
this is teh dress
http://truebloodnet.com/wp-content/u...5.55.44-PM.png
http://vampirelibrarian.com/wp-conte...3_01_small.jpg

i breifly condsidered making it... then decided that would result in me crying a lot


----------



## abbyquack (Jul 31, 2010)

Yea I believe that we've not seen the end of Franklin. It would be too easy of an ending. My jaw definitely dropped though when she bashed his head in, I was just like OMG!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can you imagine though if you had to do that? I don't know if I could go through with it.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Yea I believe that we've not seen the end of Franklin. It would be too easy of an ending. My jaw definitely dropped though when she bashed his head in, I was just like OMG!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can you imagine though if you had to do that? *I don't know if I could go through with it.*_

 





 i don't think i could without being very sick!


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 1, 2010)

Mabelle, I love that dress! The scalloped neckline would drive me nuts if I had to make it.

I also don't believe we've seen the end of Franklin... it seems like the vampires have come back from worse.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Aug 1, 2010)

Well I've finally caught up with everything, and I can't even watch it tonight..


----------



## abbyquack (Aug 1, 2010)

Just watched tonight's episode....thoughts?

I am wondering what Sookie's dream sequence is about? I have only read like the first 4 books. Anyways I have to say this was one of the less exciting episodes for me, but is setting up some good stuff for next week!!


----------



## ellenXxXzena (Aug 2, 2010)

My thoughts on Sookie's dream: The light thing is really her soul, and when it gets dark, that's when Bill comes. What Claudine means by not letting him take the light is Bill turning Sookie into a vampire... a living human without a soul.

Keep in mind, I've only read the first book so that is purely based on my psychotic thinking. LOL.

Best quote of the night: "I didn't know I was smart enough to be depressed" by Jason Stackhouse.


----------



## sinergy (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok, so I wasn't into the whole Sookie/Claudine dream..how they introduce Claudine is real different from the book, and I almost dont want to trust her in the show, compared to how her character comes across in the book. So when Tara threw Bill out, he didnt start smoking right away, if even at all did he? If so then that is an interesting twist they will be putting on Sookie's "blood" and what she is. 

Thought it was a very good episode all around


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 2, 2010)

I also like the twist on her blood being able to make vampires day walkers, which would explain the majesties interest in her. I think given the book story line they were following they handled it as best they could... looked like it was out of Fantasia!

This one started out so bloody! A little disappointed that so much time was spent in Sookie's fantasy land and the episode was 10 min shorter than usual. 

Happy that she woke up and screamed when she saw Bill... it's about time she has some sense. Was happy they decided to leave the "rape" out of it. Was worried of how awkward that would make the rest of the story lines. 

Thank you whoever put Eric in that sweater for 3 episodes! Yum!


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 2, 2010)

i swear i come on here every week and say something about alex skarsgard and then dont comment til the following week, so i will say..

eric, mmmmm!!

 that is all


----------



## m_3 (Aug 2, 2010)

I really didn't like this episode as much as the others. I found myself calling Sookie an idiot every 10 seconds. Glad to see the end of Lorena, and I wanna know what happened to Franklin, because I know he's not dead.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 3, 2010)

i really loved this episode! and on a side note i thought that the white dress sookie wears in the dream bit is beautiful! if i was thin enough to rock one myself i would! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





yes the episode started off very bloody and made me feel slightly ill! i'm sad Lorena is gone though - no more cool ouotfits to look at. i can't wait to see what happens with Franklin.... do you think Tara twigged when Sookie said 'this is what a dead vampire looks like'? and obviously Franklin wasn't a gross puddle on the floor!

also i think the wolf guy... Alcide? is really cute!


----------



## ellenXxXzena (Aug 3, 2010)

I think the wolf dude is cute too! I think I like him more than Bill and Eric. Bill is way to boring, and Eric is just... weird.... but neither of them are bad looking. It's just I like the wolf fellow more. And I usually can't stand werewolfs in fantasy-type movies/shows..... I just find them... I don't know, overrated maybe?... but this dude... muy caliente!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 3, 2010)

I didn't like the way they introduced Claudine but I loved the ending where it seems that Sookie is finally coming around and realizing that Bill isn't exactly the greatest. I sort of want to see Franklin come back and kill Tara or change her. It'l be interesting to see if Alcide gets in trouble for hurting one of his pack members.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 4, 2010)

I loved this episode, finally some of the cliff hangers are gone. I actually like it more when the episodes are bloody. I like my vampires more "adult" and bloody not sparkly and "teen" stuff like Twilight.

I agree about Alcid being hot, but his character is not very well developped for the lack of better terms. I feel like he's just an eye candy in the show. I'm looking forward to Eric's revenge on the king.

Oh and one more thing, bring back Franklin! That guy cracks me up!


----------



## staceb1990 (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I loved this episode, finally some of the cliff hangers are gone. I actually like it more when the episodes are bloody. I like my vampires more "adult" and bloody not sparkly and "teen" stuff like Twilight.

I agree about Alcid being hot, but his character is not very well developped for the lack of better terms. I feel like he's just an eye candy in the show. I'm looking forward to Eric's revenge on the king.

Oh and one more thing, bring back Franklin! That guy cracks me up!_

 
I agree with everything you've said


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I loved this episode, finally some of the cliff hangers are gone. I actually like it more when the episodes are bloody. I like my vampires more "adult" and bloody not sparkly and "teen" stuff like Twilight._

 
Agree! I much prefer my vampires being shown as the predators they should be. 

I would also love to see Franklin come back for Tara... it's going to be a ride.


----------



## tarnii (Aug 8, 2010)

Here's a preview for the next episode. It looks like Alicde gets to do a little mroe that stand around and look hunky and that gorgeous green sweater makes another appearance on Mr Skarsgard.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




True Blood 3 Episode 8 ~ Night on the Sun ~ Preview – Alexander Skarsgard


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Agree! I much prefer my vampires being shown as the predators they should be. 

I would also love to see Franklin come back for Tara... it's going to be a ride._

 
i actually just want to see him go mental and just kill tara! i wouldn;t want her as a vamp, i think she'd still be annoying, so dead would be good!

a character that has grown on me though is jessica. when bill first turned her i found the whole whiney teen act very tiring. but since she went out with hoyt i have found her sweet and interesting


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 8, 2010)

Jessica has grown on me too.  Love how she put the glamour on that nasty Merlotte's customer, and how freaked out Arlene is by her.  

Alcide is YUM, YUM, YUM.

I want more scenes with Pam now that she is back in the mix. Team Pam!


----------



## abbyquack (Aug 8, 2010)

Yay I just finished today's episode and I have to say it was awesome! I love how much action was packed into it and the twist of events at the end (especially Eric lolomg) was crazy!


----------



## SuSana (Aug 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Alcide is YUM, YUM, YUM._

 
Yes!  And so is Jesus.

I knew I saw Rene in that preview last week, I wonder if they're gonna keep showing him and how Arlene's baby is going to turn out.


----------



## tarnii (Aug 9, 2010)

I just found this interview with Kristin Bauer about her being a "Bizarro Carrie Bradshaw" which I thought was hilarious (and incredibly true, I love her outfits).

True Blood's Kristin Bauer on Playing Pam, Getting Nude, and Being the 'Bizarro Carrie Bradshaw' | Movieline


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i actually just want to see him go mental and just kill tara! i wouldn;t want her as a vamp, i think she'd still be annoying, so dead would be good!

a character that has grown on me though is jessica. when bill first turned her i found the whole whiney teen act very tiring. but since she went out with hoyt i have found her sweet and interesting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hehe... I did mean "come back for her" in a more gruesome way. Times like this it makes me wish I could just be on a giant teleconference with all you ladies... the internet isn't great at depicting tone =)

I love Jessica... I adored the idea of teenage vampire with teenage impulses. Young vampires are already impulsive. Also.... how gorgeous is she!


----------



## user79 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nothin' wrong with a little man on man action...that last episode was...whoa! Eric did look stunning in that cashmere sweater or whatever that was. Loved the look on his face when he ruthlessly murders Talbot.

But whyyyy is Sookie back with Bill? He has a file on her damn it, doesn't that ring some alarm bells in her?


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Jessica has grown on me too.  Love how she put the glamour on that nasty Merlotte's customer, and how freaked out Arlene is by her.  

Alcide is YUM, YUM, YUM.

I want more scenes with Pam now that she is back in the mix. Team Pam!_

 
yeah Pam rocks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Hehe... I did mean "come back for her" in a more gruesome way. Times like this it makes me wish I could just be on a giant teleconference with all you ladies... the internet isn't great at depicting tone =)

I love Jessica... I adored the idea of teenage vampire with teenage impulses. Young vampires are already impulsive. Also.... how gorgeous is she!_

 
hee hee! yes a teleconference would be good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i totally didn't get that! but at least we are on the same page! Team Kill Tara! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and yes the lady who plays Jessica is beautiful! lovely hair and skin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BUt there are many attractive ladies in True Blood! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as well as guys! something for everybody right?!


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 9, 2010)

i really could have done with out the graphic shagging scene at the end if i'm quite honest, but tonights episode was good


----------



## sinergy (Aug 9, 2010)

woah, i am starting to like Jesus more and more, and Lafayettes mom cracks me up. Didnt know what to think of all the boy time in this episode but such good lookin fellas, didnt hurt. 

Well, not sure if I like how they ended the scene with Alcide and Sookie, I am kind of glad they didnt really get into each other in the show, cause I didnt think they had very much chemistry between them. He is a big ole hunky man though.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Now thinking about the lack of chemistry between them made me wonder about Sookies character and the relationships she gets involved in later on in the series. Obviously in real life she is engaged to marry Stephen Moyer (Bill) Does anyone else think that will effect them? 

Jasons storylne is a little boring to me right now, and they introduced Holly finally, i thought she came into the story earlier. 

tara is pretty dramatic to me, her screaming and arguing is annoying. and i hope we get to see more Pam again. and Jessica, those are two of my fave characters right now. 

oh yes, and Sam's brother, any thoughts? Im just waiting for him to do something to back stab sam or something like that.


----------



## m_3 (Aug 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i really could have done with out the graphic shagging scene at the end if i'm quite honest, but tonights episode was good_

 
I agree with you, but I'm  used to it with True Blood. 

I can honestly say that I can expect the expected with true blood. I was not expected for Eric to kill Talbot (loved this character). I was expecting for Sookie to kill Debbie. They always keep me wanting more. Really liked this episode.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 9, 2010)

I must say, i did like the last two episodes. 

But Sookie/Bill are still SO stupid!!! 1. Why the he are they still together?! 2. Why did she not kill Debbie? 

Im starting to think Frankine may be dead... talbot said something about it being imposibe to wash all of his brains out of the bedding or something. 

Jessica is awesome. hes stil one of my favs and she is SO gorgeous.
that new waitress is scary looking! She looks like a buffy the vampire slayer/funny crinkle face vamp.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_that new waitress is scary looking! She looks like a buffy the vampire slayer/funny crinkle face vamp._


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 9, 2010)

Jessica has very striking features, her and Pam are my fave females in the show. Eric is still my pick for the best male
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder what he will do when the king comes back all wounded and angry. Looking forward to that part.

This episode was great, the show keeps getting better with every episode. I love how they ended it too: Jessica feeding on a ware, Eric killing Talbot and though I find them both annoying, Sookie and Bill having sex. I think the three pairs were shown in an intriguing way.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_Jessica is awesome. hes stil one of my favs and she is SO gorgeous.
that new waitress is scary looking! She looks like a buffy the vampire slayer/funny crinkle face vamp._

 





Too me she looks like she had one too many poorly executed plastic surgeries


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i really could have done with out the graphic shagging scene at the end if i'm quite honest, but tonights episode was good_

 
i need to watch this episode tonight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm looking forward to it! not the graphic sex scene though of course! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Aug 10, 2010)

I really don't think Talbot's dead yet... I mean, we didn't see the ooey-gooey-death scene yet. So, there's still a chance for something to happen on that front. 

I agree with all of you about Pam and Jessica. They're by far my favorite characters in this series, aside from Eric who is just SO yummy.

Slightly curious to see how they'll handle the rest of the season.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 10, 2010)

i'm five minutes away from watching the latest episode! whoop!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_I really don't think Talbot's dead yet... I mean, we didn't see the ooey-gooey-death scene yet. So, there's still a chance for something to happen on that front._

 
I'm pretty sure that I saw some bloody gooeyness when Eric killed Talbot - and the King of Mississippi's reaction - it's like he felt the death in his soul, he was full of pain.  I think Talbot is a total goner and I cannot wait to see what happens next.


----------



## user79 (Aug 11, 2010)

I am 100% sure Talbot is dead. I mean come on, ERIC killed him, I'm sure a 1000 year old vampire knows what he's doing. Haha...

Talbot was kind of funny, I loved his campiness and his drama queen attitude throwing jealous hissy fits all the time. I'm sort of sorry he was killed, not his fault that the King is a jerk.

I wish Alcide and Sookie would have gotten together, didn't they have a short-lived romance in the books? I can't remember...


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 11, 2010)

they never got together but it almost happened a few times, the 'timing' was never right, if i remember correctly


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Talbot was kind of funny, I loved his campiness and his drama queen attitude throwing jealous hissy fits all the time. I'm sort of sorry he was killed, not his fault that the King is a jerk._

 
I agree I liked Talbot too, I guess u should not date jerks or u might die
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Talbot and Franklin are the two weirdos I liked! Still hoping Franklin is alive...I only liked Tara when she was with Franklin


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 13, 2010)

awesome episode once again! but i am very frustrated with sookie and bill.... seriously kids learn that you are not good for each other! and how much did i want her to kiss Alcide before he left?!


----------



## sinergy (Aug 14, 2010)

so..wheres our 'team paranormal hottie' smiley???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i cant wait for the next episode, i am anxious to see whats going on with the king and eric.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_that new waitress is scary looking! She looks like a buffy the vampire slayer/funny crinkle face vamp._

 











It's true!

I'm scared for Eric.. I don't want Sookie and Bill to break up.. I keep expecting Franklin to pop back up aaaandd my final random opinion: I cannot stand this new girlfriend of Jason's. UGH. Get rid of her!

Quick question to you guys that have read the books: is Jessica in the books or did they make her up for the show? My boyfriend just started reading them and he said the Bill kills vampire, Bill has to make Jessica story line isn't there or isn't the same so he was just curious.

Oh one more thing... MORE PAM.


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 14, 2010)

I finally saw the latest episode last night. I've had my little brothers (pre-teen and young teen) staying with me all week and it's not exactly a kid friendly show. I've been trying to avoid this thread, but it hasn't worked =)

At first this episode was so much drama and sadness on every level- lover, friend, parents. I was like "oh no, please, I don't feel like a crying episode." Fortunately, they moved pretty quickly through all of that. 

Lots of man on man action in this one! Kinda <3 that they gave us an Eric scene in this genre.

A few thoughts: What did Jesus think Lafayette did with that car working as a cook? On some level he had to wonder, so I wasn't too surprised when they kissed again.

The gratuitous sex scene at the end was a little uncomfortable simply because I couldn't help but think that Stephen Moyer and Anna Paquin are putting intimate details of their own sex life out there. Hard to forget they're engaged in that one.

Favorite moments of this episode:
*Bill and Jessica's new maker-progeny relationship... especially when Bill, a vampire from the 1860's says "way" when they were talking about Sookie.

*The girl fight! It was such a good girl fight... better than most on tv or in movies. 

*They gave us more of the primal vampires we love... the music at the end along with Jessica enjoying the werewolf and her little moan of pleasure. 

It was rather well done! Really excited that there is another one tomorrow! Also, maybe this is just wishful thinking... but I'm wondering if Franklin is still alive... regardless of the guts and all that... would he still have the power to be in Tara's head? Did she dream the shower scene because she drank his blood recently and was attracted to him? Does that draw still work if he's dead? I think we'll find out this Sunday... otherwise I would say he's dead.


----------



## user79 (Aug 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_












Quick question to you guys that have read the books: is Jessica in the books or did they make her up for the show? M_

 
Jessica was not a character in any of the books, I have read the entire series. She was created for the show.


----------



## staceb1990 (Aug 17, 2010)

I have no words:


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 17, 2010)

^ Alex steals the show in that picture!


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Aug 17, 2010)

^ wow... wow... just, wow.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 17, 2010)

agreed! Alex's body is hot! He does steal the show in the pic. Bill's got too tiny of butt for me, lol! And Sookie is ripped but not enough boobs and hips  for my taste. 

I like men muscular and women curvy, I'm stereotypical


----------



## sinergy (Aug 17, 2010)

yea im not a fan of sookies body myself, especially cause in the books she is described as more curvy isn't she? anyhoo..yes thats a smokin cover though and i agree i focused on mr eric there.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 18, 2010)

I think they all look good. I think Sookie looks the best, honestly. Except the fact that although they are all covered in blood, that blood on Sookie's leg still makes me think she unknowingly started her period 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yesss I had to go there


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 18, 2010)

^^^eww!! lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alex skarsgard


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

oh, noboy talked about the latest episode yet? I love it soooo much! Except they had to go and kill off my beloved Franklin, lol! The closing with Russell saying "This is what vampires are really like" was the best part of this entire season!

oh and can we please kill Jason's new pothead girl already? I'm getting irritated by her
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I cannot wait for Russell vs Eric battle! oh, and Pam was awesome once more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_yea im not a fan of sookies body myself, especially cause in the books she is described as more curvy isn't she? anyhoo..yes thats a smokin cover though and i agree i focused on mr eric there._

 
yeah, they say in the book she's a size 8-10 with hourglass shape, that's like my body type lol! Anna's far from curvy. I don't care that she doens't look like the book version though, I just have my own preference for body types I find more attractive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_I think they all look good. I think Sookie looks the best, honestly. *Except the fact that although they are all covered in blood, that blood on Sookie's leg still makes me think she unknowingly started her period 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yesss I had to go there*



_

 
oh man


----------



## staceb1990 (Aug 18, 2010)

"We will eat you, AFTER we eat your children....and now time for the weather. Tiffany?"

That scene was amazing! And I just realized that the guy who plays Russell was in "Garden State" so I like him even more. 

Althrough I'm sad, poor Franklin is really really dead now. I was hoping he'd turn Tara into a vampire...


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm glad we got some closure with Franklin though - even though he's now a goner for sure.  Jason and his wooden bullets, who knew?  Loved the last ep and how they are raising the stakes.  Bring it on.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 18, 2010)

i shall be watching the last episode later tonight hopefully 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm excited!


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 19, 2010)

russel is amazing.
Carrying the bloody/goopy remains of his lover around in a punhc bowl and talking to it. The fact that he was holding that guys spine the whole time he was giving the speech. And finally, the throw to the weather girl. Simply fantastic!!


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Aug 20, 2010)

Love Alexander Skarsgard on that cover!!  Especially since he says he doesn't don the sock and just prefers to be completely nude.  YUM.  Gives ya something to think about haha.

Crystal annoys me as well... but that may be intentional.  Her character isn't exactly a favorite of Sookie's in the books either.

I'm a little disappointed in Claudia.  She's not how I pictured her.  But I can't wait till they introduce Claude.  More eye candy!  LOL.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *staceb1990* 

 
_That scene was amazing! And I just realized that the guy who plays Russell was in "Garden State" so I like him even more._

 
Who was he in GS? I can't place him.

Him holding that piece of spine while he was talking was killing mee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 God he's a great character!


----------



## staceb1990 (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Who was he in GS? I can't place him.

Him holding that piece of spine while he was talking was killing mee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 God he's a great character!_

 
He's the antique dealer who lives in the boat house with his wife and baby


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *staceb1990* 

 
_He's the antique dealer who lives in the boat house with his wife and baby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! My boyfriend and I were running through a list of who it _could_ be and we had that guy, the doctor he visits and then his dad. My guess was that neurologist (I think) he goes to see


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 21, 2010)

i didn't like this week episode as much, still good! just not great. although i did love Russell's speech at the end!


----------



## sinergy (Aug 21, 2010)

i loved russel on tv also, freakin hilarious! i didnt care for the episode much. there are only three left to sum up the rest of the book, so trying to think of what needs to be covered still..


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 22, 2010)

My hopes for this season's end is for Sookie and Bill to break up, lol! I feel like their relationship promotes abuse of women :/ Oh and I want Eric to kill Russell (though I have a feeling he'll make it to season 4) and for Jessica and Hoyt to get back together


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 22, 2010)

Only 3 episodes left?  The season is flying by....


----------



## user79 (Aug 23, 2010)

Finally Sookie and Eric kissed! Whoohoo! Only then Eric then has to go and fuck it up by keeping her as his prisoner. I bet the dirty secret about Bill will finally come out. I'll be soooo sad when this season is over!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This season was really good, much better than season 2.


----------



## tara_hearts (Aug 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Finally Sookie and Eric kissed! Whoohoo! Only then Eric then has to go and fuck it up by keeping her as his prisoner. I bet the dirty secret about Bill will finally come out. I'll be soooo sad when this season is over!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This season was really good, much better than season 2._

 
^^This.

I was like, "Eric, nooo, wtf?"

I'm bummed this season is almost over, it flew by. This season has been a 100x better then seaon 2. I really liked the franklin storyline and the sam & his bro storyline they threw in there. Spiced it up some.


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 23, 2010)

i dont know how i will cope with out my weekly alex skarsgard fix, i will get 
withdrawl symptoms, not good! lol


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 23, 2010)

seems like they're following the books with Bill's "secret". I found it very annoying when Bill told Jason that he failed him and what not. As if Jason is a nobody and Bill is the shit.

As you can tell, I cannot wait to be rid of Sookie/Bill relationship, lol! Oh, I did not expect such a dark past from Sam, mmm....this show keeps surprising me


----------



## sinergy (Aug 23, 2010)

i think eric is going to use sookie to trap russell and save the day. i kind of think bill/sookie should have been over by now though, to lead up to sookie/eric for the next season, but we will see how it goes. and why isnt there more of claudine??


----------



## Rosie137 (Aug 24, 2010)

*Anybody else watch True Blood*

I'm in love with all the make up on that show, it's amazing.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Anybody else watch True Blood*

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f222/t...ml#post2007135

here is a big thread where we all share our true blood obsession!


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 24, 2010)

I enjoyed Sunday's episode, but I felt like so much happened at once. It's like they just realized there were only 3 more episodes left. 

I'm kind of confused on how V works... werewolves can drink tons of it, and people can keep drinking after they heal but it debilitates Jesus and Lafayette on just a drop... but then it sends Jason into the hospital for just a vial.  I just don't get how Sookie walks around after drinking extraneous blood without the psychedelic visions.

This last episode actually made me care about Tara's character... she was vulnerable and I thought the actress did a great job. Though if I had to choose I'd keep Franklin. 

Poor Sookie... she's vampire crack!

I wonder if the timing of their Saturday wedding was planned with the end of Sookie and Bill.

http://ca.eonline.com/uberblog/b1965...s_wedding.html


----------



## user79 (Aug 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_i think eric is going to use sookie to trap russell and save the day. i kind of think bill/sookie should have been over by now though, to lead up to sookie/eric for the next season, but we will see how it goes. and why isnt there more of claudine??_

 
Yes, and I'm annoyed they totally skipped the very intimate scene Sookie shares with Eric in the book in Russell's mansion, where they exchange blood in a very intimate way. That would have been hot.


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Yes, and I'm annoyed they totally skipped the very intimate scene Sookie shares with Eric in the book in Russell's mansion, where they exchange blood in a very intimate way. That would have been hot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm hoping they kind of integrate that into the future beginning of their relationship as to keep the same relationship development, but not let it be completely out of place right now.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 24, 2010)

honestly this weeks episode didn't wow me either! I feel like things should be speeding up due to the fact we are nearing the end of the season! I thought Russell's scene near the end with the random guy was actually pretty sad. And i feel like i recognise that guy from somewhere but can't think where!! help anybody?!


----------



## Shenanigans (Aug 24, 2010)

That was Michael Steger - also known as Navid on 90210.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shenanigans* 

 
_That was Michael Steger - also known as Navid on 90210._

 
thank you!!! i watch 90210 so that is where i know him!


----------



## Rosie137 (Aug 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_
I'm kind of confused on how V works... werewolves can drink tons of it, and people can keep drinking after they heal but it debilitates Jesus and Lafayette on just a drop... but then it sends Jason into the hospital for just a vial.  I just don't get how Sookie walks around after drinking extraneous blood without the psychedelic visions.
_

 

My thoughts exactly! Haha


----------



## Susanne (Aug 25, 2010)

No True Blood in Germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Last fall The Vampire's Diary started here - maybe we can see True Blood as well one day?


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_No True Blood in Germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Last fall The Vampire's Diary started here - maybe we can see True Blood as well one day?_

 
i hope you get to see it Susanne! it's brilliant! the vampire diaries is something i've not watched/read yet. perhaps i shall look into it!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 25, 2010)

Susanne - you can always watch it online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's how I watch it


----------



## user79 (Aug 25, 2010)

I use torrents to download all the US episodes of TV shows - they are so slow bringing the shows to Europe! We're always a whole season behind. They just started with Season 1 on Swiss TV. But then they are in English, which is fine with me.


----------



## tara_hearts (Aug 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I use torrents to download all the US episodes of TV shows - they are so slow bringing the shows to Europe! We're always a whole season behind. They just started with Season 1 on Swiss TV. But then they are in English, which is fine with me._

 
What program are you currently using to download torrents. The program i'm using sucks & I can never find anything


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tara_hearts* 

 
_What program are you currently using to download torrents. The program i'm using sucks & I can never find anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

PMed ya!


----------



## user79 (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tara_hearts* 

 
_What program are you currently using to download torrents. The program i'm using sucks & I can never find anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm using Transmission but it's for Mac. There's loads of torrent programs though, I think on PC I used uTorrent.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I use torrents to download all the US episodes of TV shows - they are so slow bringing the shows to Europe! We're always a whole season behind. They just started with Season 1 on Swiss TV. But then they are in English, which is fine with me._

 
yes this is what i do also because the uk is stupidly far behind too! season 2 has only just started on uk tv i believe! plus we don't even get some shows that the US gets! although i usually buy the dvd box set of shows too! in fact fringe season 2 i haven't downloaded because i really want to see that on blu ray first watch!


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 27, 2010)

I keep kicking myself in the butt for not buying True Blood on Blu Ray last Holiday season... each season was like $28 on blu-ray on Amazon.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 27, 2010)

Best line of the most recent episode, from Pam:

"Blah blah, vampire emergency, blah."

I love me some Pam.


----------



## tarnii (Aug 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Best line of the most recent episode, from Pam:

"Blah blah, vampire emergency, blah."

I love me some Pam. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I totally agree - she completely steals any scene she is in but I find it hard to give her the attention she deserves when I am busy watching Erics every move


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_I keep kicking myself in the butt for not buying True Blood on Blu Ray last Holiday season... each season was like $28 on blu-ray on Amazon._

 
bargain!!! perhaps they will sell them at that price agian this year?


----------



## user79 (Aug 30, 2010)

What did you guys think of the last episode? I was a little bit let down. I mean come onnnn it's the last one before the finale and it just kind of petered along....the part where Arlene and the witch make that circle - boring! That scene went on forever and nothing happened. Meh. I hope the season finale is good! 

Preview of the finale:
YouTube - True Blood Season 3 Episode 12 "Evil Is Going On" / Season Three Finale Promo

Looks like the ghost of Godric will be making a reappearance.


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 30, 2010)

eric! nooo!! lol


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 30, 2010)

what! we have to wait 2 weeks for the finale!?! wtf!


----------



## user79 (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm 100% sure Eric won't actually die. Come on, he's the star of the show, Alan Ball would be an idiot to cut him from the cast. I'm sure it's all a part of the plan to kill the King vamp.


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I'm 100% sure Eric won't actually die. Come on, he's the star of the show, Alan Ball would be an idiot to cut him from the cast. I'm sure it's all a part of the plan to kill the King vamp._

 
of course, i was doing the nooooo! for dramatic effect, it sucks we have to wait 2 weeks til the end!


----------



## sinergy (Aug 30, 2010)

i have been bored with the last two episodes! ugh!!!! and one left so either its going to be really good or they are going to try and fit too much into the finale and it will be too much info to absorb. i really dont like where they are taking Sam's character. just a little too much for me, we have enough drama with Tara!!!


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 31, 2010)

wow. the finale looks fed up.

If hoytes mother hurts jessica, im going to be so pissed. 
whats with Lafyettes hands covered in blood. Do we think he's going to hurt Jesus?
Who the hell is Sam shooting at? Tommy for breaking into the safe? His parents?
Bill and sookie... who cares.
Is arlene going to miscarry? I hope so. I feel so bad for her, even though i dont think her fears are founded... gotta be traumatizing none the less. I like that witch lady, even with her crinkle face.

I loved the scene with jessica and Hoytte. I thought it really showed how much he loved her, accpeting the fact taht she killed someone, that she needed human blood, and that he offered his. 

And i kinda liked Sam in this episode. He is a doormatt. He lets everyone walk all over him (from his flashbacks, looks like he was compinsating). I think people ike that just need to blow up every now and then. i LOVED his entrance "WHAT ARE YOU LOOKING AT? YOURE UGLY!!!" it reminded me of a character i played in a show last summer, where i was a drunk stripper who enters and verbally assualts the entre audience and interrupts the scene going on onstage. Good times... 

If this is how they plan on killing Russel... kinda lame if you ask me. 

What was up with Lafyette seeing taht demon thing in Jesus? Does it mean he has underlying darkness? I dont like his character anyway, but that was weird.

And Crystal is a were panther? I thought she was just a freakin shifter. Or is she, and shes just dumb? Cause she sure as hell seems it.


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 31, 2010)

Woah, they really have a lot of story lines going on right now, so we are getting rushed through little bits of them all. I expected a lot of these happenings to be well under way by now and it seems like more of a set up for next season.

I hope Sookie gives up on vampires now for a while. I love Jessica and Hoyt... kinda hope it's time to turn someone again and Jessica's vampire impulses are gentler than most... or maybe they'll get married. Lol, I think I'm just wishfully thinking out loud. Lafayette's visions were freaky and trippy. I wonder if there are long term effects on V or if he's some type of shaman. They certainly won't kill Eric or that wouldn't have been our cliff hanger this week. 

I really liked the end credits song.


----------



## user79 (Aug 31, 2010)

I want them to freaking hurry up with the plot between Eric and Sookie....I mean it's Season 4 next - they BETTER include that shower scene!


----------



## Junkie (Aug 31, 2010)

I gotta admit, this show gets trippier and trippier with each twisting episode. Its crazy. I like it though. Not as much as other shows, but it still has its edge.

I really need to read the books to fully appreciate everything else.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 31, 2010)

i enjoyed this weeks episode much more than last weeks. i actually like that sam has gone off on one at the moment! i was starting gto get slightly bored of him but this should be an exciting set up for the next season. although as for shagging Tara... that i'm not ok with! lets hope it was a one night stand and they don't start anything back up again!

I really liked the climax with Eric and Russell. I wonder if Russell will die at the beggining of the next episode... if he does what will be the main storyline for that episode.  Also i am happy to see that Sookie really does appear to want to be apart from Bill. i hope this is the end for them!! 

Arlene's scenes made me kinda sad... i wonder where that storyline will go and if it will continue next season?

and why do we have to wait 2 weeks for the finale?! ggrrr!


----------



## Junkie (Aug 31, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing - the finale in two weeks. I know some shows do this on purpose - but some U.S shows also do it because it falls during a holiday or something else similar (like Superbowl and so forth). Its Labour Day weekend this week coming up, so maybe thats why?


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 31, 2010)

dagnabit! i want the finale now!

sorry if i sound ignorant, but what is labour day? ive heard it mentioned on films and stuff, but i never knew what it was a holiday for?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 31, 2010)

This episode was a lil meh to me. I didn't like:

- Sookie acting dumb as usual
- Sam going too crazy. I liked that he told Tommy off but he overdid it
- Lafayette hallucinating too much
- Jason and Crystal, ughhhh

What I liked:

- Jessica and Hoyt being back together
- The Pam and Eric scenes, these two are best together
- Eric and Russell appearing in front of Sookie's car
- NOT seeing the queen. I hate that actress, she ruins the show for me

I don't think Russell will get killed off this season. He might have some of his powers taken away from him, but I think he'll be back. He's an awesome villain. 

They have way too many loose ends to tie up in season finale, due to addition of a lot of side stories, so I wonder which ones will be left hanging. I'm not complaining, I think a lot of the supporting casts are amazing actors and make the show a success. I really wish they'd let Franklin live some more and killed off Crystal and her dad :/


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_dagnabit! i want the finale now!

sorry if i sound ignorant, but what is labour day? ive heard it mentioned on films and stuff, but i never knew what it was a holiday for?_

 

It always around this time of year on a Monday and it's kind of a day for the workers and their families. It was originally celebrated in honor of workers that were killed by the govt during a strike. It's a federal Holiday so all the government buildings and schools are closed, so I think that's part of the appeal... it's a 3 day weekend. I think some people know it as the beginning of football season, lol.


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_although as for shagging Tara... that i'm not ok with! lets hope it was a one night stand and they don't start anything back up again_

 
Haven't they had a few "one" night stands?


----------



## Cupid (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roLLerGrrL* 

 
_Haven't they had a few "one" night stands?_

 
Yeah it's not the first time at all.

This season is very...so-so to me. It's better than season 1...but not as interesting as season 2. Oh man I remember being on the edge of my seat for practically all of season 2. This season has been very mixed for me though.

I realllyyyy want Sookie and Eric to hook up already!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roLLerGrrL* 

 
_Haven't they had a few "one" night stands?_

 
well i thought that before they kind of had a short little relationship rather than just one night stands.


----------



## kittykit (Sep 1, 2010)

We're a few seasons behind and I can't believe AXN is having season 1 rerun again!


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 1, 2010)

next season is eric and sookie season! woo!


----------



## tthelwell (Sep 1, 2010)

Eric is too hot to die!!!!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cupid* 

 
_I realllyyyy want Sookie and Eric to hook up already!_

 
lol, I'm prob the only one who doesn't want them to hook up. Bill was interesting before he hooked up with Sookie, ever since then he's just lame. He was also hot to me when he was taken away by the King and far from Sookie, he was a badass vampire then.The one episode where Eric sorta cared for Sookie (I think it was S3E4), he started to act lame too. I just conclude that she immasculates the vamps and turns them into whiny humans, lol!

I think Eric deserves better. I wish him and Pam could be together


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_lol, I'm prob the only one who doesn't want them to hook up. Bill was interesting before he hooked up with Sookie, ever since then he's just blame. He was also hot to me when he was taken away by the King and far from Sookie, he was a badass vampire then.The one episode where Eric sorta cared for Sookie (I think it was S3E4), he started to act lame too. I just conclude that she immasculates the vamps and turns them into whiny humans, lol!

I think Eric deserves better. I wish him and Pam could be together
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, I'm not 100% sold on them hooking up either.. though my preference isn't for "Beehl" either. Though, is it wrong to want them to hook up for the sake of the inevitable Eric sex scenes?


----------



## everglot (Sep 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tthelwell* 

 
_Eric is too hot to die!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i agree!  as bad as it sounds, i kind of wish it had been bill out there in the sun instead of him


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Yeah, I'm not 100% sold on them hooking up either.. though my preference isn't for "Beehl" either. Though, is it wrong to want them to hook up for the sake of the inevitable Eric sex scenes?_

 
i'm another one that doesn't want Sookie and Eric to hook up! but i can't blame you for wanting the sex scenes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




at work today we saw the snoop dogg video for the song he made about Sookie! we were in fits of laughter! it's awesome! look it up if you've not heard it yet!


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i'm another one that doesn't want Sookie and Eric to hook up! but i can't blame you for wanting the sex scenes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




at work today we saw the snoop dogg video for the song he made about Sookie! we were in fits of laughter! it's awesome! look it up if you've not heard it yet!_

 
lol yes, i mentioned it a few pages back and everyone was like what on earth are you talking about! nice to see some one else found it, and thought it was funny too!


----------



## user79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Though, is it wrong to want them to hook up for the sake of the inevitable Eric sex scenes?_

 
And the correct answer for that would be HELL NO. Haha! Bring on more naked ASkars.


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_lol yes, i mentioned it a few pages back and everyone was like what on earth are you talking about! nice to see some one else found it, and thought it was funny too!_

 

Yeah, because of your post I checked it out a while back... and you guys are right it is hilarious! Love the lyrics. For those Top Chef fans there is also a clip of Tom Colicchio talking about his vampire friends and what he can make to eat so they aren't left out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCqh3thvmJI

Makes me wonder if he consulted for the three course dinner scene with Russell, Talbot and Bill.... blood gelato anyone?


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_lol yes, i mentioned it a few pages back and everyone was like what on earth are you talking about! nice to see some one else found it, and thought it was funny too!_

 
lol! it's the bit where he says something along the lines of - we'll do it in the daytime so bill won't know - that had me laughing!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Sep 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_This episode was a lil meh to me. I didn't like:

- Sam going too crazy. I liked that he told Tommy off but he overdid it_

 
I can't agree more... The whole Sam thing totally bugged me. And what was that? A reaction to his memory of what he did? Or am I forgetting something because... Isn't it a little late to be that upset over that?


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 3, 2010)

*Season 4 Spoilers!  Don't read the rest of this post if you don't want to know!  (You have been warned, lol.)*

Season three of _True Blood_ is coming to a close September 12th, which prompts the question: how many of the fresh faces this season will make it to next year?

Thankfully, we know already that *Joe Manganiello* has signed on as werewolf *Alcide* full-time, but what about everyone else?!

Well, we're delighted to hear that according to *Nelsan Ellis*, his character *Lafayette*'s love interest, *Jesus* (played by *Kevin Alejandro*) will be around, too!

Ellis confirms:"We're partners in crime now, my boy toy, so he will be back."​*Marshall Allman*, who plays *Sam Merlotte*'s troubled brother, *Tommy*, has also confirmed that he will be returning, as well as *Lauren Bowles*' wiccan waitress *Holly*!

But the most surprising return of all will reportedly be (*SPOILER ALERT - DO NOT CONTINUE READING IF YOU DON'T WANT TO KNOW!*) *Dennis O'Hare* as the Vampire King of Mississippi and all around freak *Russell Edgington*!

Sources claim that the villainous character won't be around for the beginning of the season, but will make an appearance at some point later on!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 3, 2010)

i'm getting excited for season 4 already!


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 3, 2010)

im just excited for seeing eric in the imfamous shower scene


they better have it or else


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 3, 2010)

I KNEW they'd keep Russell, I'm happy they are. He's the best villain eva!


----------



## sinergy (Sep 3, 2010)

lmao!!!!!!!!! tom colicchio that was cute, and not cause ive crushed on him since the beginning of top chef either. lol.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I KNEW they'd keep Russell, I'm happy they are. He's the best villain eva!_

 
yeah he is great! and the actor is very good and suits the role well!


----------



## user79 (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm happy most those characters are staying. Some of them were obvious to be from the plot of the books because they'll be playing a more central role, but others like Tommy and Russell - I'm glad they'll be back. I kind of like Tommy, his cocky redneck attitude is sort of cute and endearing. He seems to be just a really troubled kid, hopefully he will turn around. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TBH I was kinda hoping he'd succeed with Jessica, I'm getting a bit bored of Hoyt.

I don't like the casting for the wiccan, Holly. Well, I imagined her totally different in the stories. Meh - hopefully I'll warm up to her. I actually like Crystal too, I think she's gorgeous.


----------



## sinergy (Sep 4, 2010)

crystal fits the part perfectly for me, except i always imagined her with darker shaggier hair, but other than that she just seems the part. tommy's character i love and am glad that they brought him into the show, hope he gets to stick around for awhile. 

so in the entertainment weekly mag for this weekend they give a lil tidbit that next season will be about witches/necromancers. and something about them having powers over the dead and since vamps are dead.....dun dun duuunnn...


----------



## staceb1990 (Sep 8, 2010)

Last episode Sunday! My predictions *Spoilers*:

I think there's going to be some kind of ultimate showdown between Eric and Russell, and it will appear that they both die. After, Sookie will swear of vampires (like she does at the end of the 3rd book). I think the last scene of this season will be what the first scene of the 4th book was, a half naked and very confused Eric running out in front of her car.

Meanwhile, I have a feeling that Jason is going to be kidnapped by Chrystal's family and turned into something special....


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *staceb1990* 

 
_Last episode Sunday! My predictions *Spoilers*:

I think there's going to be some kind of ultimate showdown between Eric and Russell, and it will appear that they both die. After, Sookie will swear of vampires (like she does at the end of the 3rd book). I think the last scene of this season will be what the first scene of the 4th book was, a half naked and very confused Eric running out in front of her car.
*
Meanwhile, I have a feeling that Jason is going to be kidnapped by Chrystal's family and turned into something special....*_

 
awww no! i really don't like her or the storyline she is involved with really... perhaps it is because i am not keen on the lady who plays her? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm super excited for the finale though! it will be tuesday when i get to watch it though! i have got all the guys at work into true blood too now! they keep racing each other to finish episodes!


----------



## staceb1990 (Sep 8, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> awww no! i really don't like her or the storyline she is involved with really... perhaps it is because i am not keen on the lady who plays her?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 8, 2010)

staceb1990 said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *LMD84*
> 
> ...


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 8, 2010)

I wanna see Eric running naked too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I will be happy with Russell living! And Lou agreed I don't like Crystal either :/


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 8, 2010)

Not a fan of Crystal, at all.  She sort of makes me cringe.

This last episode left me pretty cold, except for when Eric tells Pam that he loves her most when she is cold and heartless.  Loved it! I don't think all the different storylines this season have cohered very well, although some are interesting and entertaining.  

I'm hoping for an AMAZING finale episode.


----------



## Twinkelstar (Sep 9, 2010)

banana1234 said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *staceb1990*
> 
> ...


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 10, 2010)

banana1234 said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *staceb1990*
> 
> ...


----------



## m_3 (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm super exicted for the finale, I have the feeling Russell isn't going anywhere. i have to jump back between the VMAs and True Blood.


----------



## user79 (Sep 13, 2010)

What did you guys think of the finale? I'm a little bit torn on it. Too many loose threads - I guess they're planning to continue it in the next season but according to the books the next season should be quite diff to where the story is going now. I'm a little bit apprehensive on how this will work out...

Did Tara finally take off? I didn't really get that. If so, thank god, her storyline is getting really irritating. Was her contract renewed for season 4? I hope not!


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 13, 2010)

So many cliffhangers! I actually liked this episode... I was just hoping for a different cliff hanger. Kinda torn that there is no real Eric cliff hanger here and no promise of seeing him more. Can anyone else look that hot in concrete and a track suit?

Imagine all the work and talent it took for the mua to do Russell's burnt look... it was intense! 

I love the little eerie creepy doll touch in Hoyt's new house. Excited for where that is going. 

I LoL'ed so loudly when I saw Steve Newlin's gun line! 

While Sophie Anne did make a beautiful widow, I'm hoping we're done with her. 

Now to wait a year... sigh.


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 13, 2010)

i thought the end was a bit of and anticlimax, i thought it was going to be more 'oh my god what happens next?!' than that! but that's good, it means i wont be going mad waiting for next season!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 13, 2010)

i will be watching the final episode in the morning however i am a little annoyed because many people seem to have not liked it! so i am hoping that i enjoy it


----------



## sinergy (Sep 13, 2010)

russell was just hilarious to me when he was burnt and tied up sighing at sookie and alcide talking, i have to say he has been one of my fave villains so far. 

i agree that there were too many loose ends, like nothing closed up and left room for new stories except for jesus and lafayette and the witch thing, which will incorporate with the witch warlock direction the next season should have i suppose. 

in the books i cannot stand arlene, but i do enjoy watching her character she is so funny and terry was left wondering what will happen with the baby 

and wth did sam do to tommy!?!?!

i liked when eric went to sookies house to 'tell on bill' i felt almost sorry for bill though cause he was all pathetic looking and sookie did a lot more cussing didnt she? lol. 

was that a doll or a body in hoyts house? that was certainly creepy

but really i didnt like the ending as a whole i dont understand why there wasnt any more closure on some of the story lines.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_What did you guys think of the finale? I'm a little bit torn on it. Too many loose threads - I guess they're planning to continue it in the next season but according to the books the next season should be quite diff to where the story is going now. I'm a little bit apprehensive on how this will work out..._

 
agreed, I was a lil let down by it. I was expecting it to be not so exciting. They introduced way too many characters and side stories and it was impossible to wrap it all up. 

At this point I'm sorta confused about what they will do with next season, I wasn't a huge fan of the witch storyline in the 4th book but I did like Eric loosing his memory part. Hope they at least include that.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_While Sophie Anne did make a beautiful widow, I'm hoping we're done with her. _

 
arghhhh, I hate Sophie Anne and the actress that plays her. I don't think she makes a good queen and her punch lines sound so fake to me. I wish they'd keep Russell and kill her off.


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i thought the end was a bit of and anticlimax, i thought it was going to be more 'oh my god what happens next?!' than that! but that's good, it means i wont be going mad waiting for next season!_

 
I wanted to go mad in anticipation though. Lol. I guess the big cliff hanger is where has she gone to, what is it like, and how will she get back?


----------



## user79 (Sep 14, 2010)

I really hope they don't delve too far into the whole fairy kingdom story - I thought that was a seriously lame part of the books anyway. I hope it doesn't turn into some long drawn out story like Maryann in season 2, with endless sequences about the fae. In the books, they do play a role, but I hope it won't be too central.

I hope the next part of the story will be focusing more on Eric & Sookie, like the books.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh yeah and I forgot to say why I didn't like the finale:

- I hated the whole Jason taking care of the Hotshot trash storyline. That was soooo lame. They totally killed his character this season.

- I cringed at the whole scene with Sookie emptyping Talbots jar and then having her "evil lagh". The acting there was so bad it was unbearabnle to me.

- I hated the whole Bill and Queen scene too. Like what the "f" Bill is obssessed. He has to kills everyone who knows about Sookie. I don't like the Queen but I hope she kills Bill.

- why did they not show Pam killing whoever was there to kill her and instead i had to watch Tara cut her weave?? ummm, not interested in the hair cutting thing. I think the whole Tara story line this season sucked. It got interesting when Franklin got involved but went downhill again. I really don't care that she's starting a "new life".  

- They had to ruin Godrick's character by making him an annoying ghost that doesn't want Russell dead. So he kills more ppl? I'm gald at least Eric was the only character that remained interesting and took his revenge. 

- I think they should have kept Eric in the concret as a cliff hanger. There was no cliff hanger leading to next season, only lame fairy land that most ppl don't find interesting. I don't care that Sookie departed to fairy land and not counting days to find out whether she's coming back...hmmm

If the finale was the first episode of TB I had watched, I would not have stuck around. I really hope that next season makes up for this mess of a finale :/ Honestly, I was asking myself "who the f cares??" during most of this episode. The only things I liked were the freaky doll in Jessica/Hoyt house, Russell's crazy rambling and everything Eric as usual.

END OF RANT, lol


----------



## user79 (Sep 14, 2010)

I agree with almost every single one of your rants. That being said, you have to admit though it still is one of the best shows on TV at the moment - at least for me it is.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Sep 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Imagine all the work and talent it took for the mua to do Russell's burnt look... it was intense!_

 





 I couldn't stop thinking about this while he was on screen. Awesome job.

I didn't mind the finale but I don't really like a million cliffhangers either.

I'm not annoyed by Tara, I actually like her (and her new hair).

I hope Bill kills the queen, I liked her ok at first and slowly grew to hate her.

I hate the Jason storyline. Ew, yuck and lame.

I don't like Lafayette's boyfriend at all and I'm sick of looking at him.

Sam's becoming a little more interesting to me.

Love Hoyt & Jessica--I wonder if that creepy baby doll will lead to some vampire/human baby story kind of like on Angel--I assume that it's not supposed to happen as they haven't said that a vampire COULD have a baby.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I agree with almost every single one of your rants. That being said, you have to admit though it still is one of the best shows on TV at the moment - at least for me it is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
agreed! True Blood and Dexter are my two fave shows. I almost watch no TV but make exception for these two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh btw, you guys gotta check out this review if you haven't already seen it. I love the reviews they do, hilarious!

True Blood's big finale will burn your face off


----------



## user79 (Sep 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_:
Love Hoyt & Jessica--I wonder if that creepy baby doll will lead to some vampire/human baby story kind of like on Angel--I assume that it's not supposed to happen as they haven't said that a vampire COULD have a baby._

 
At the True Blood panel at ComicCon Alan Ball flatly responded to an audience member's question on the possibility of a human-vampire baby (referring to Twilight) that this wouldn't happen in his series. From his reaction, it seemed like he thought this would be a major aberration for any vampire story. So I'm really hoping he stays true to his word, the vamp-baby plot was so awful in Twilight.

I do wonder what the broken doll represents.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 14, 2010)

My thoughts on the finale….

The ghost of Godric, seriously?  I adore that character, and was very moved by his final appearance in the episode when he died, but I thought how they used him in this episode was just lame.

Russell’s “head of charcoal” made me chuckle.

Sookie…….*sigh* Is it just me, or does she get dumber every time we see her?  It seems like her dialogue this season has been so childish and bratty.

Pam makes me smile whenever I see her.  They should do a web series featuring Pam and Eric and their adventures at Fangtasia. LOL

Still don’t like Crystal.  And Tara, don’t get me started. So, you cut your hair, you have a new look - why don't you move on out of town?

All in all, I found this season rather disappointing when compared to the first 2 seasons.  The storylines did not really cohere for me, and some just made no sense. Jason is now the “caretaker” of the people living in Hot Shot?  WTF? 

As far as the cliffhanger with Sookie goes, I find myself not caring where she went with her fairy kin.

I’ll keep watching, though. *shrug*


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 14, 2010)

I agree with almost all of your points MzzRach. I wonder if this season they tried too hard to keep being known as "racy" and to push the line and forgot to move their characters along somewhere. You guys are right, I don't really have a burning desire to know the answer to any of these cliffhangers... and that is finale fail in my eyes. While I liked the episode overall (too many storylines many which I dont care about!)... it wasn't a _finale_.


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 15, 2010)

im not sure how i feel about the last episode. 
While i wanted a bit of closure (since we have to wait till next summer!), i kind of like that they shot everything to hell.
Im glad Bill and sookie are done. Could those two be any dumber? But i didnt like that the last scene was of sookie reaching towards the light. it was so cheesy. 
Russel is hilarious, and i hope he comes back. He's just so sassy and crazy. He was amazing to watch all burned up and being a total bitch. 
Tara, what a complainer. Im sorry, but i just dont sympathize with her. she could have a good thing going with sam, but shes too bad stupid to realize it.
And what the hell is going on with Sam? I swear, if next season they turn him into the man on the run again (season 2!) im gonna be pissed. I hope he didnt kill tommy, cause while i hate that little shit, i just dont want the story to be so redundant.
Lafyette and jesus just arent workin for me. 
I thought Hoytt and Jessica were SO cute. But what is that creepy doll, and seriously, thats how your going to get their portion? With a doll? It didnt even do anything. It just lay there... I mean it could be nothing for all we know. What is there a murdous doll that going to go after Jessica too (with hoyt;s mom)? Speaking of which, someone needs to hit that old bitty with a shovel.
Jason and Crystal was kind of nice. His character is really growing. I didnt like crystal, she was a total doorknob, but i like what she did for jason. Seriously girl, your a werepanther, or some other ridiculous peice of stupidity, use your were teeth and rip your bfs throat out!!

Eric was so hot covered in that cemenet. 
Bill is a hoser.

that is all.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Oh yeah and I forgot to say why I didn't like the finale:

- I hated the whole Jason taking care of the Hotshot trash storyline. That was soooo lame. They totally killed his character this season.

- I cringed at the whole scene with Sookie emptyping Talbots jar and then having her "evil lagh". The acting there was so bad it was unbearabnle to me.

- I hated the whole Bill and Queen scene too. Like what the "f" Bill is obssessed. He has to kills everyone who knows about Sookie. I don't like the Queen but I hope she kills Bill.

- why did they not show Pam killing whoever was there to kill her and instead i had to watch Tara cut her weave?? ummm, not interested in the hair cutting thing. I think the whole Tara story line this season sucked. It got interesting when Franklin got involved but went downhill again. I really don't care that she's starting a "new life".  

- They had to ruin Godrick's character by making him an annoying ghost that doesn't want Russell dead. So he kills more ppl? I'm gald at least Eric was the only character that remained interesting and took his revenge. 

- I think they should have kept Eric in the concret as a cliff hanger. There was no cliff hanger leading to next season, only lame fairy land that most ppl don't find interesting. I don't care that Sookie departed to fairy land and not counting days to find out whether she's coming back...hmmm

If the finale was the first episode of TB I had watched, I would not have stuck around. I really hope that next season makes up for this mess of a finale :/ Honestly, I was asking myself "who the f cares??" during most of this episode. The only things I liked were the freaky doll in Jessica/Hoyt house, Russell's crazy rambling and everything Eric as usual.

END OF RANT, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i completely agree with all the parts you didn't like. i hate sookie's laughter the most though i have to admit! the episode was ok, just not what i wanted from the finale. the most interesting part to me was Hoyt and Jessica - i think the doll has been left by his ex because i'm sure she bought a doll and that he commented on how her room was filled with them.

also Sam and Tommy have interested me and i shall look forward to see what has happened with that.  and please let Tara just leave now.... please!!!!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 15, 2010)

Just caught the finale and what a soap opera! 
The plot is spiraling into everything it can! 
Glad Eric's alive!


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 17, 2010)

I'll see you ladies in this thread next year I hope! It's been a lot of fun having you all to dissect episodes with each week, thank you. Hope you guys keep posting the spoilers and teasers throughout the year.

Time to move on to Dexter for me.... come on September 26!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 16, 2010)

True Blood still hasn't come to Germany - but I have watched the first six episodes of the first season now. Love it.

  	Totally different to Vampire Diaries ( I love Damon!) - but really good. I will watch more during the holidays I guess.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 27, 2010)

I bought the first season on DVD for my vacations now! Yay!


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 29, 2010)

Awesome, Susanne! I hope you enjoy it. I got it as one of my Christmas gifts from my mom this year. Let us know how you like it as you go along. 


Susanne said:


> I bought the first season on DVD for my vacations now! Yay!


----------



## -Cassandra- (Feb 9, 2011)

I LOVE TRUE BLOOD
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My favorite character to drool over is Alcide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am not trying to bash Twilight but I  think True Blood is way better because it is so raw and complex.


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 9, 2011)

alex skarsgard *drool*


----------



## Susanne (Feb 9, 2011)

-Cassandra- said:


> I LOVE TRUE BLOOD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
	You can't compare them - I also love Vampire Diaries - but none of them is the same. And they aren't supposed to be I guess!


----------



## -Cassandra- (Feb 11, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> alex skarsgard *drool*


 
	YES OMFG HIM TOO HES SOOO HOT


----------



## tarnii (Mar 21, 2011)

"http://www.youtube.com/embed/-sys-Wn3nlU

  	Did somebody say Eric??


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 21, 2011)

tarnii said:


> "http://www.youtube.com/embed/-sys-Wn3nlU
> 
> Did somebody say Eric??


	yummy!


----------



## sayah (Apr 4, 2011)

June 26, can't wait!


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 4, 2011)

me either. this is like my guilty pleasure, my boyfriend hates it but i watch it anyway


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 4, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> me either. this is like my guilty pleasure, my boyfriend hates it but i watch it anyway


	nick doesn't hate it, mainly because he likes the filthy bits, however he won't sit and watch a full episode with me!


----------



## m_3 (May 24, 2011)

Anyone who has HBO GO, the first three minutes of the season premiere will be available starting May 29.


----------



## leslie (Jun 10, 2011)

They are filming True Blood near where I live. My husband and I went last night to watch. They did the same scene about 8 times. I got to see Ryan Kwanten, Alexander Skarsgard, Deborah Ann Woll, Stephen Moyer, and Kristen Bauer. Kristen was across the street coming out of the trailers and was hanging out there. I kept asking my husband, is that Pam? He's like I don't know. By the time we realized it was her, it was too late to ask for a pic or even talk to her, lol. We're gonna go again tonight and see some more spoilers for this season being filmed.


----------



## mercurysmile (Jun 10, 2011)

That's so cool! It must be a blessing or a curse depending on how you feel about spoilers eh?


----------



## sayah (Jun 10, 2011)

Yay, Pam/Kristin is one of my favs! And it's book 4 next season guys!


----------



## gillykins (Jun 10, 2011)

I absolutely adore True Blood - took a few episodes to get into it, but when I did I watched the first 3 series in about 2 weeks. Fourth series should be awesome. Can't wait until we can get it here in UK!! Am already imagining possible plot twists lol. Gonna have to re-watch the first 3 series again to remind myself of everything. P.S. Also think Eric makes it so much more watchable


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 10, 2011)

gillykins said:


> I absolutely adore True Blood - took a few episodes to get into it, but when I did I watched the first 3 series in about 2 weeks. Fourth series should be awesome. Can't wait until we can get it here in UK!! Am already imagining possible plot twists lol. Gonna have to re-watch the first 3 series again to remind myself of everything. P.S. Also think Eric makes it so much more watchable








hey Gilly!  I'm more of a jason and bill fan than eric  i wouldn't kick him out of bed of course... but my crush on the guy who plays jason started many years ago when he was in home and away  and i'm excited for season 4 too!!


----------



## gillykins (Jun 10, 2011)

he was in home and away? seriously? is he really an ozzy then? hmm. Apparently series 4 airs in the US on 12th June, so hopefully we'll be able to get our fill of it soon enough. Haven't bought dvds yet but VERY tempted. have u got them?


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 10, 2011)

gillykins said:


> he was in home and away? seriously? is he really an ozzy then? hmm. Apparently series 4 airs in the US on 12th June, so hopefully we'll be able to get our fill of it soon enough. Haven't bought dvds yet but VERY tempted. have u got them?


	yup! he is indeed an australian guy! he played a guy called vinny in home and away and was a bit of a bad boy but loveable character. i remember having a picture of him on my bedroom wall that i ripped out of the tv guide! sooo sad! and no i haven't bought the true blood dvd's but i do need to! and yeah i'll be getting true blood the day after it airs in the states!!and i'm sure you will be too!


----------



## V15U4L3RR0R (Jun 10, 2011)

I love True Blood. I've read all the books so I really, really really hope the opening scene in the new series is the same as it is in the book. I can't wait to watch it. Does anyone know when it airs in the UK?


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 11, 2011)

V15U4L3RR0R said:


> I love True Blood. I've read all the books so I really, really really hope the opening scene in the new series is the same as it is in the book. I can't wait to watch it. Does anyone know when it airs in the UK?


  	i think it will be a while because i'm sure they only just had season 3 air here


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 28, 2011)

so who watched and loved the first episode of season 4? meeeee!!


----------



## mercurysmile (Jun 28, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> so who watched and loved the first episode of season 4? meeeee!!


 	Oh oh I did! Did you watch episode 2 aswell?


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 28, 2011)

I did, been watching since the first episode of season 1.  I still think season 1 was the best - there are too many story lines now!  And I am so over Tara and her drama.  We'll see how this season plays out.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 30, 2011)

MzzRach said:


> I did, been watching since the first episode of season 1.  I still think season 1 was the best - there are too many story lines now!  And I am so over Tara and her drama.  We'll see how this season plays out.


  	yeah season one was my fave too! Tara needs to be written out i think! lol!


----------



## sinergy (Jul 25, 2011)

OK. is anyone else NOT feeling the Sookie/Eric connection yet? I feel like they had more chemistry in the first season than they do now..Im kind of enjoying the Bill story line, since in the books he just kind of drops out of the picture pretty much..

  	The show is def going off from the books quite a bit, and i still havent decided if i like it or not, lol. but one of my favorite characters, Quinn should be introduced soon, so im ready for that i think....in the books Sookie has so many love interests i hope she can pull them off on screen...

  	anyone else...thoughts on the new season so far??


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jul 25, 2011)

Really like this season so far! Love the humour! The connection is just a lot different since Eric has none of his strong-side and seems child-like but I buy that Sookie's character would fall for it.
  	Also like that it doesn't follow the books - that would be boring/too-predctable imo.... a sort of what would happen if ...
  	.... As is it's the most exciting show on TV.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 26, 2011)

i've been enjoying this season, more so than last season i think. i do wish that tara would just dissapear though, i'm not feeling her character at all!


----------



## mtrimier (Jul 26, 2011)

Tara is getting on my nerves as well. At least this season I don't want to smack Jason in the back of the head as much as I did the 2nd and 3rd ones. Now I just want to kick Andy in the nads.

  	I have noticed that the series is losing its appeal for me lately. I don't watch the latest episodes the day they come out any more, and am starting to wonder if Stephanie Meyer is secretly writing some stuff for the show. I also wonder what the next supernatural will be that's introduced. Vampires, werewolves, were-panthers, shape shifters, witches, possessed dolls(?) and babies, maenads and fairies, oh my! lol!

  	(Not reading the books, the series has turned me off from even starting those.)

  	i find myself yelling at the tv: "Eric and Sookie just DO IT ALREADY FOR CHRIST'S SAKE!!" and a ready for some sort of resolution with the current witch curses, (because I want to kick Marnie as well.)

  	I did enjoy Sookie lying to Bill to protect Eric. It made me giggle just as much as the episode that showed Bill as a UK punk.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 1, 2011)

mtrimier said:


> Tara is getting on my nerves as well. At least this season I don't want to smack Jason in the back of the head as much as I did the 2nd and 3rd ones. Now I just want to kick Andy in the nads.
> 
> I have noticed that the series is losing its appeal for me lately. I don't watch the latest episodes the day they come out any more, and am starting to wonder if Stephanie Meyer is secretly writing some stuff for the show. I also wonder what the next supernatural will be that's introduced. Vampires, werewolves, were-panthers, shape shifters, witches, possessed dolls(?) and babies, maenads and fairies, oh my! lol!
> 
> ...


	i'm the same as you actually. usually i would watch the show the first chance i had... now i am happy to wait a few days before i watch it


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh my goodness! I am totally on another page.  I love this season and can't wait to watch the episodes!  The witch is crazy-awesome! and I enjoyed how the writers breathed more into Sookie and Bill's relationship with Bill sacrificing for Sookie .. loved the music as Bill sadly stood on the porch with the cognac glass of blood.  Tara, Lafayette, Arlene, Eric, Pam, Sam, Jason etc. are all perfect in their characters and story.  I so enjoy how the show deviates from the books creating rich secondary characters and story-lines.  Seriously there isn't imo another show on tv even close to this entertaining.  Louisiana never looked so cool  !!!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 3, 2011)

WhatWouldJoanDo said:


> Oh my goodness! I am totally on another page.  I love this season and can't wait to watch the episodes!  The witch is crazy-awesome! and I enjoyed how the writers breathed more into Sookie and Bill's relationship with Bill sacrificing for Sookie .. loved the music as Bill sadly stood on the porch with the cognac glass of blood.  Tara, Lafayette, Arlene, Eric, Pam, Sam, Jason etc. are all perfect in their characters and story.  I so enjoy how the show deviates from the books creating rich secondary characters and story-lines.  Seriously there isn't imo another show on tv even close to this entertaining.  Louisiana never looked so cool  !!!


	i loved how bill ended up letting Eric go like that - all for sookie. and now i have seen sookie and eric 'together' i'm now warming to the idea of them being a couple and such.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Aug 3, 2011)

.. it's not gonna last though ...no doubt eric will get his memory back .... one of the best lines from Pam to Eric: "you are a vampire viking god and you bow to no one" .. also the "skype sound" prior to the video calls - loved it!


----------



## mtrimier (Aug 3, 2011)

i want the old eric back. i miss the snark, lol! gonna have to agree with Gran's advice to Snookie on that relationship. Snarky Eric/Sookie nekkid time would have been hotter to me than the bambi lovin' in the niiiigght. hee!

  	(i'm so ready to leave work i'm getting silly.)

  	Love Neko Case and enjoyed her song being used at the end credits, though. love her.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Aug 3, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i loved how bill ended up letting Eric go like that - all for sookie. and now i have seen sookie and eric 'together' i'm now warming to the idea of them being a couple and such.


	I've been rooting for them to be a couple since I first started watching True Blood! I looove Eric 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Especially when he's shirtless....


----------



## sinergy (Aug 8, 2011)

i still dont find eric and sookies chemistry believable!!! i think i need to watch all the episodes so far of this season, and see if it helps me any. tonights episode was crazy to me, the ending FINALLY left me on pins and needles, i was like OMG....now what?!?!?! im very anxious for next weeks now..i kind of really like the witch story line even though its so different from the book, and i hope to see the weres get more involved the further we go..and, why, oh why..does Tara always get into some serious #@^%#?????


----------



## manderz86 (Aug 8, 2011)

I agree, I'd been waiting for Eric & Sookie to get together but their chemistry just isn't as convincing as Bill & Sookie but I guess that has a lot to do with them being a couple in real life....still  watching like my life depends on it lol


----------



## mtrimier (Aug 9, 2011)

Ginger riding Pam's coffin was the best scene ever, lol!
  	When Jessica opened the front door my brain went "NOOOOOO!!!"
  	The new ghost addition I don't get yet, so maybe it will make more sense later.

  	I still want to punt Tara.

  	For some reason I was fascinated with LaFayette's false lashes. Minute mind, I have one.


----------



## sinergy (Aug 9, 2011)

hahahahaha yea when she was on that coffin i was like wth..lmao!!! and thinking about Lafayettes makeup,..him and Pam are the most dramatic on the show, i really would have been sold more if the Tarte true blood pallette had of had more of their style influence or dramatic colors or even fake lashes for them. then i would have bought that sucker. lol. and Jessica is one of my fave characters !! but i read on some spoilers that she is in later episodes so i dont think she is gone..we will see tho!!!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Aug 9, 2011)

Am I the only one on Team Eric&Sookie? I think they're so cute together!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Aug 9, 2011)

Ginger was hilarious!


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 9, 2011)

Ok, where do i start?

  	So far i like this season much better than last.

  	1. The villan; Marny as marny was one creepy as bitch. Why was she so creepy? Because she acted like a child, and did so much damage. Marny as Antonia? ehhhhh. I mean, I'm not feeling Aunt Petunia with the accent but thats just me.

  	2. Sam Merlot: Do me.

  	3. Eric: Eric was cute at first. His child like wonder, his fear and trepidation. Now that shit is old, and i want bad ass throat ripping Eric the viking back!! And him and Sookie? BARF!! That is some twilight bullshit right there. Next thing you know theyre going to bedazzel his nipples and give him a bouffont. 

  	4: Sookie: Can we just kill her already?

  	5 Jason: Ok, i feel really bad for him. That whole werepanther thing (stupid as it sounds!) and him being raped was rough. I still think hes going to turn into one though.

  	6 Jessica: I love her. I do. I'm just infatuated with her face. If she dies, im going to break some toes. I would like to see her and Jason together. She and Hoyt have lost their appeal. In fact, i dont much care for Hoyt Fortenberry at all this season.

  	7 Jesus: Can we just kill him already? He is LAME!

  	8 Tara: Ok, i actually like her this season. She's not such a whiner. She's taking charge, and is pretty funny. Could they cast a worse actress as her gf though?

  	9 Demon baby: So we all know by now it's not Rene. Clearly the doll is haunted or something and that french woman is attached to it. 

  	10 Vampire Bill: He's getting better, but he's still so smackable. So smarmy.

  	11 Alcide and Debbie: I dont even care.


----------



## sinergy (Aug 10, 2011)

Quote: 	 		

 		 			2. Sam Merlot: Do me.

 		 			3. Eric: Eric was cute at first. His child like wonder, his fear and trepidation. Now that shit is old, and i want bad ass throat ripping Eric the viking back!! And him and Sookie? BARF!! That is some twilight bullshit right there. Next thing you know theyre going to bedazzel his nipples and give him a bouffont. 

 		 			4: Sookie: Can we just kill her already?




	hahahahhaha. just spot on everything you said i think...

  	I tried real hard to like Jesus, maybe only cause i watched him in Parenthood and wanted to see more of him..but that whole storyline i am soo not feeling. and honestly Lafayette is trying to hard to 'resist' like all this wierd stuff happens daily where they live and he still isnt on board with his 'medium' abilities.

  	and I think Eric needs to be back to his old self already also, i thought it was funny at first, but i am not interested in his character as much.

  	completely agree about Sam and about Alcide and Debbie, even though I know where that storyline is supposed to end up, they are still boring.


  	I cannot wait for Quinn. i dont even remember when he comes in to the story but i thought it would be at the end of this series? maybe its the next i have to reread the books i guess....


----------



## blurpleberry (Aug 16, 2011)

all i can say is.. YAY, JESSICA LIVES!


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 16, 2011)

I doubt it will happen, but i'm hoping i get my wish when it comes to sookie.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 17, 2011)

i'm another huge jessica fan and really hope she stays with the show for many seasons! such a beautiful actress too!  and i'm not feeling Eric at all - i too am getting tired of the 'child like' act. Sookie is a touch annoying but not so much as Tara. I like Jesus though!

  	oh and turns out one of my work mates is kinda silly. he kept calling jesus 'zeus' and i didn't get it. so when i called him jesus he asked why i said that. turns out he thought people were saying 'hey zeus!' each time they said his name, like a greeting... oh dear lord!!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 17, 2011)

I want the badass Eric back too. 

  	And yes!  Kill Sookie!  ROFL!!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Aug 19, 2011)

Wish everyone wouldn't yelp of Tara so much-for one of 2 black perm actors on the show what do you expect?

  	And yes kill Sookie or get help to coach that accent.


----------



## sinergy (Aug 29, 2011)

what did you all think of last nights episode? Only two episodes left,..and I feel like its finally getting good. Ok Sookie..ugh..this is going to annoy me just like it does in the books, but all her love interests..and her not deciding who she wants to be with..here is starts...her telling Eric she still loves Bill..and Im wondering are they going to be doing a back and forth thing or what..Wasn't really expecting Tommy to die, but I guess his character wasn't really going anywhere, but didn't he shift into Hoyt's mom? so whats going to happen there and as many times as I felt sorry for him and felt like he was misunderstood/misguided i didnt think it would lead to sam going on a revenge rampage.. I dont know how I feel about Alcide going to ruff guys up with Sam either, and honestly I hope Debbie doesn't die, lol. I like her character...I was hoping Tara and Holly were going to be able to bust out of the witch shop before Marnie went even more psycho than she already was. Well I guess its building up for a good finale ( I hope)


----------



## mtrimier (Aug 29, 2011)

My favorite part was Pam, Eric, Jessica and Bill all in black and slow mo. Blow some stuff up! Huzzah!

  	I am glad Eric has his memory back, but sick of Sookie and her back and forth. if the cheesy threesome didn't happen in your dream, it probably won't happen in real life Sook. Pick a vamp.

  	Debbie, well. Debbie is just Debbie I suppose. Maybe Alcide starts the split in the last episodes, I don't know what book summary I read about him going his own way/own pack. 

  	I was sad that Tommy died. He got on my nerves, and I get that he was trying to take the heat off Sam, but still. It was a tender bro-moment.


----------



## -Cassandra- (Aug 30, 2011)

mtrimier said:


> My favorite part was Pam, Eric, Jessica and Bill all in black and slow mo. Blow some stuff up! Huzzah!
> 
> I am glad Eric has his memory back, but sick of Sookie and her back and forth. if the cheesy threesome didn't happen in your dream, it probably won't happen in real life Sook. Pick a vamp.
> 
> ...


	I agree about Sookie's back and forth it's rather annoying. I figured from the first episode of the season that this would happen. I feel like Sookie & Bill are the "main" couple in the show and that somehow she's going to end back with Bill. However, it's not fair of her to be indecisive it's like she wants the best of both which is very selfish. I guessed already that Debbie wouldn't last it was obvious in the last episodes of the third season that Alcide wanted Sookie. Sunday needs to come faster haha  I'm dying to see what happens in the last two episodes!!


----------



## -Cassandra- (Aug 30, 2011)

LOLOLOLOLOLOL I HAD THE SAME THOUGHT WHEN ERIC AND SOOKIE WERE HAVING SEX 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I forgot what episode it was in this season but I absolutely DESPISED the scene where they were laying in that fur covered bed with the snow everywhere. I liked it better when she was with Bill...those sex scenes....OMG
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HAWTNESS




Mabelle said:


> Ok, where do i start?
> 
> So far i like this season much better than last.
> 
> ...


----------



## mimi0523 (Aug 30, 2011)

I actually have the strangest feeling they're going to kill Bill off... which annoys me. Not that I love him or anything but they made his bond with sookie so strong and then they made him into this giant douche and now they're trying to bring him back to being the old bill. It's annoying. This season just isn't really doing it for me like the other ones. I didn't really watch Sunday's episode, I wasn't even interested. I had it on and was doing my nails while listening. Maybe it's worth watching it againa dn actually paying attention... HAHA


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 3, 2011)

honestly i am not feeling this season really. at first i liked it, then i got bored but the last episode was pretty good. but on the whole i haven't been impressed. perhaps because i am not a fan of sookie and eric?


----------



## -Cassandra- (Sep 3, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> honestly i am not feeling this season really. at first i liked it, then i got bored but the last episode was pretty good. but on the whole i haven't been impressed. perhaps because i am not a fan of sookie and eric?


	I'm not a fan of them together either =/  It was sorta cute at first but then it just turned in to some sappy Bella and Edward Twlight crap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Bill and Sookie together = way more raw and passionate.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 4, 2011)

-Cassandra- said:


> I'm not a fan of them together either =/  It was sorta cute at first but then it just turned in to some sappy Bella and Edward Twlight crap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	yes!! this is exactly what i think about them. it was too much!


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 4, 2011)

You guys hit the nail on the head with these last posts! I've been trying to get into posting for this season and so far I was just kind of processing every episode... trying to let the story line settle in my mind. Almost like its not entirely believable to me. I haven't watched last weeks episode and I am going to do a double episode tonight. I think I finally see it picking up, especially with the more enthusiastic posts about last week. I was so looking forward to Eric and Sookie, but have been let down. I must just be overtaken by Jessica's pretty because I love her as the "bad girl" too.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 4, 2011)

lmfao @ Eric sucking on that heart like a Caprisun!

  	Edit: I can see the gif being made now


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 4, 2011)

Sookie's got an ugly cry too lol


----------



## -Cassandra- (Sep 4, 2011)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> lmfao @ Eric sucking on that heart like a Caprisun!
> 
> Edit: I can see the gif being made now


 
	LOLOLOL I was logging on here to post the exact same thing LOOOOOOOOOOL   Amazing episode I was screaming OMG NO WAY right at the end. The season finale better be as epic as the previews showed. I'm happy Alcide finally dumped Debbie she deserved it. It was so pathetic that she claims she loves Alcide , but screws her packmaster??


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 4, 2011)

Gah, the season should be 30 episodes long-here comes another cliffhanger I have to wait till Spring to see to the end.

  	And what's with Lafayette's hair? With the pony puff blowing out the back on that Mr. T patch? Just DAMN and NO! If I were him I'd do a mini-pomp-that seems more his style.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 4, 2011)

Also are we ever gonna talk about the fairy-troll people again? Though Sci-Fi Channel as it was, it needs more clarification and investigation.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 4, 2011)

kaliraksha said:


> You guys hit the nail on the head with these last posts! I've been trying to get into posting for this season and so far I was just kind of processing every episode... trying to let the story line settle in my mind. Almost like its not entirely believable to me. I haven't watched last weeks episode and I am going to do a double episode tonight. I think I finally see it picking up, especially with the more enthusiastic posts about last week. I was so looking forward to Eric and Sookie, but have been let down. *I must just be overtaken by Jessica's pretty because I love her as the "bad girl" too. *


	now Jessica is one awesome character! I have been loving her this season!!


----------



## mtrimier (Sep 6, 2011)

I <3 Jessica and all her baby vamp purty-ness, her sparkly eyes and the lashes. Doe eyed glory. I wanted to high five Pam when she took that vintage Cartier necklace before the other vamp was tossed into the sunshine bug killer charm and for calling Snookie "Bo Peep" and a "gash in a sundress". Oh Pam. I do so enjoy your abrasive no-nonsense "i'm too old for this shit", attitude. (and your shoes. hee!)

  	Like others have mentioned on the io9 recap, I too want a vampire juicebox lol! I'd keep one at work and one at home and one in the car and just be so damn hydrated all the time, hee!
  	(here is the link to the recap I mentioned: http://io9.com/5837390/true-blood-serves-up-a-steaming-pile-of-true-death) The gif's they use cracked me up as well.

  	Andy in the woods. Andy, Andy, Andy. ROFL!
  	Fairy Mariebelle/maybell/bluebell ice cream/ET finger lady: Please to return to your dimension. I have had enough fairy foolishness for now. Portals are not to be used for grassy booty calls mmkay? (Glad Andy did get some action at least once in what? 4 seasons now? High glowy finger five for you dude!)

  	Alcide/Debbie: Best use of the word "abjure" ever.

  	I think I am more interested at this point as to what will happen with Luna and her daughter now that Marcus is dead. I wonder what the little girl will go through if the truth is ever told to her, or if it will make Sam the bad guy in both Luna and her daughter's eyes even though Alcide did the deed. Dunno. 

  	LaFayette/Marnie/"Brujo Shit": Ok. Can someone just figure out whatever the hell needs to be said to get people to keep their damn mouths shut? WTH with the swallowing spirits and now you're possessed? Sleep on your damn stomach LaLa. 


  	This has been the only episode of this season that I really liked. I am ready for it to be over, however.


----------



## mtrimier (Sep 6, 2011)

hopefully the gif works! hee! someone put it on io9!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 6, 2011)

mtrimier said:


> hopefully the gif works! hee! someone put it on io9!


	oh i love this! funny!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 7, 2011)

*BIG F***ING HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!*






mtrimier said:


> hopefully the gif works! hee! someone put it on io9!


----------



## -Cassandra- (Sep 9, 2011)

I LOL'd hard when Pam snatched the necklace off the vampire and said "oooh vintage Cartier."


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Sep 9, 2011)

LMAOOOO!!!! I loved that last episode!



mtrimier said:


> hopefully the gif works! hee! someone put it on io9!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 11, 2011)

Cliffhanger Express all aboard!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 11, 2011)

Pam has emotions!?!
  	Both Bill and Eric are non-options? Does that mean the werewolf is up for grabs?
  	Jessica is really pale-amazing and sexy
  	Jason and Jess-too cute- just date please-the feelings are there
  	Jesus is dead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....the other Jesus
  	And salt is more than seasoning

  	And epi resolved itself so damn quick

  	The rev and original vamp king of Louisiana are making a comeback-?


  	Ok need a gif of that mass killing in Bill's Office.

  	Damn Tara got wrote off :/


----------



## -Cassandra- (Sep 11, 2011)

=/ Totally shocked at Tara being killed by Debbie. If Eric and Bill aren't options for Sookie anymore than Alcide will definetly be a romance for Sookie in season 5. The one part that has me VERY intrigued is Renee coming to Arlene and warning her about Terry O_O!!!!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes, Renee was crazy. Seems out of character but what else is new-being out of character is so normal for this show.


----------



## -Cassandra- (Sep 12, 2011)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Yes, Renee was crazy. Seems out of character but what else is new-being out of character is so normal for this show.


 	Thats very true. After 5 seasons I should definetly expect shocking twists from this show. Season 6 will definetly be very interesting....


----------



## sinergy (Sep 12, 2011)

OMG I was not expecting that Tara would get written out of the show!!! I think they will bring her back, something is going to happen, she is either going to be a vamp or she is going to be saved i cannot imagine they would kill her off right now. 

  	all thru the episode I kept thinking please dont kill Jesus yet, only cause I liked the Lafayette/jesus relationship..But like he told Lafayette hes a medium so he might be around next season. in fact he made it sound like he would be there, plus at the end he kissed lafayette, so im thinking he wont be going anywhere for a bit. well i hope.

  	I was kind of happy to see Rene I thought he was one of my fave characters from season 1 though I think it was his accent, lol. but i knew as soon as that guy walked in asking for Terry there was going to be trouble!!!!! i kind of like that Terry and Arlene are bigger characters in the series, I know its mainly the actors that have portrayed them better so they are funny to me even Andy that episode where Terry took him out to the woods to help get him off V was great.

  	and finally Debbie is dead, even though it was kind of wierd. So from the books next season should be more about the Weres again..in the book jason turns into a were for the first time, but since they said during the season he wouldnt be a panther we will see what they use as far as that goes. Since debbie is dead more stuff involving her family and her disappearance and in the book Eric is the one that helps her get rid of Debbie so I was wondering maybe thats why Tara will be saved if he shows  up. UHM.....Alcide was a bit more in the book trying to figure out if he wants a relationship with Sookie and trying to get things together to be in charge of the pack now that marcus was gone. and towards the end my fave sookie boyfriend..QUINN comes in. So I am super anxious for that, and hope it doesnt disappoint AND hope that he is a major hottie. of course in the book he is tall bald with violet/pansy colored eyes and he is a were-tiger. so we will see how that goes and how much of that they use!! hahaha. CANT WAIT!!!!


----------



## mtrimier (Sep 12, 2011)

After last night's episode i just sat there and yelled at my tv, "WTF True Blood?!? WTF?!?". It was almost like the first season for me. hee!

  	I did like how all the resolutions were rapid fire.

  	I just need them to write Alcide into my living room when I get home from work today. Damn the torpedoes/panthers/vamps/mediums/salt shakers, full speed ahead! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I teared up over Tara and Gran and Jesus and Pam. Damn you TB for messin' wit my 'motions! I have a feeling Pam is going to get her ass whooped for releasing Ederington(at least I think she's the one that did it), and the rev being a vamp now? GTFOH. Isn't there a quote somewhere about becoming that which you most hate? I wonder if he's going to be a vamp serial killer. 

  	i need answers dammit, lol!

  	i also need io9 to put up their recap. can't wait to read what their pros and cons were.


----------



## -Cassandra- (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't think Pam would ever dare to think about releasing Russel. She cares about Eric too much to ever betray him like that. Russel said so himself that he would find a way out and when he did hes gonna murder Bill and Eric. So, Pam releasing Russel is highly unlikely unless she wants Eric to die? Again,  that is impossible because she showed how much her love runs deep for Eric when she was crying in that one scene. I think it has something to do with Nan in regards to Russel being set free. I believe she had something to do with that because she said to Bill and Eric in that one scene that they wouldn't be alone in standing against the AVL and the authority. Russel was against the AVL and the authority in season 3.


mtrimier said:


> After last night's episode i just sat there and yelled at my tv, "WTF True Blood?!? WTF?!?". It was almost like the first season for me. hee!
> 
> I did like how all the resolutions were rapid fire.
> 
> ...


----------



## mtrimier (Sep 12, 2011)

maybe nan did do it. sort of a last eff you to the avl? i forgot all about Sam, too in this episode. i wonder who the wolf was that looked like it was going to attack him? maybe the one from the auto shop?


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 15, 2011)

I really enjoyed the last episode. I am so pleased that it seems Tara has been written out but I am sad about Jesus - i liked his character. I wonder if he will be back though because he said something like ' everything is temporary'.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Sep 15, 2011)

was it a wolf or a panther?  my vote is Nan released Russel. Hmm Tara maybe can live ... Jesus will still exist at least to Lafayette ... wonder who turned the Reverand? did the AVL command it?
  	... in the meantime I suggest you all try watching Game of Thrones - it's awesome!


----------



## -Cassandra- (Sep 15, 2011)

WhatWouldJoanDo said:


> was it a wolf or a panther?  my vote is Nan released Russel. Hmm Tara maybe can live ... Jesus will still exist at least to Lafayette ... wonder who turned the Reverand? did the AVL command it?
> ... in the meantime I suggest you all try watching Game of Thrones - it's awesome!


 
	Totally agree with you about Nan. Russel was against the AVL, they wouldn't want to set him free.


----------



## -Cassandra- (Sep 15, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> I really enjoyed the last episode. I am so pleased that it seems Tara has been written out but I am sad about Jesus - i liked his character. I wonder if he will be back though because he said something like ' everything is temporary'.



 	I thought the same thing with what Jesus said. There is definetly a twist thats going to happen, I doubt that they would get rid of Tara so fast. Sookie is definetly going to make an attempt to save her life.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 16, 2011)

-Cassandra- said:


> I thought the same thing with what Jesus said. There is definetly a twist thats going to happen, I doubt that they would get rid of Tara so fast. Sookie is definetly going to make an attempt to save her life.


  	well i hope she doesn't!  tara has run her course in my mind. i can't wait for russel to come back too! he was awesome.. in an evil way!


----------



## -Cassandra- (Sep 16, 2011)

I agree with you about Tara. I lost interest in her completley this season =/ I feel like with True Blood there always will be some HUGE twist as always or they might just let her die as a way of pushing sookie too far? I loved Russel too! Talbot was my favorite for the specific reason that he was cursing in Greek when he was upset and I'm Greek so I understood everything LOOOOL


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 24, 2011)

The biggest comment I have is I am shocked a show killed off 10 reoccuring characters in the last 3 or so episodes! I would get the hell out of Bon Temps. Oh Tara...you should have stayed away.


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 24, 2011)

All I know is they better not do anything to Alcide. Kinda sad/glad that Tara is gone, but Laffy...poor Laffy. I can only imagine what he will be like next season.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Sep 24, 2011)

-Cassandra- said:


> I thought the same thing with what Jesus said. There is definetly a twist thats going to happen, I doubt that they would get rid of Tara so fast. Sookie is definetly going to make an attempt to save her life.


  	I guess I'm the minority here, but I don't want Tara to go yet 
  	Yes, she was pretty irritating this past season, but then I remember my love of her sassy attitude & smarts from the first season...
  	I forgive her dumb antics from this season. Please don't kill off Tara True Blood!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 25, 2011)

Richelle83 said:


> All I know is they better not do anything to Alcide. Kinda sad/glad that Tara is gone, but Laffy...poor Laffy. I can only imagine what he will be like next season.


  	yeah he is the hottest guy in it right now so please keep Alcide!


----------



## -Cassandra- (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm praying that something happens between him and Sookie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SO HOT


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Sep 25, 2011)

yessss!! *fist pump*


----------



## -Cassandra- (Sep 26, 2011)

Richelle83 said:


> All I know is they better not do anything to Alcide. Kinda sad/glad that Tara is gone, but Laffy...poor Laffy. I can only imagine what he will be like next season.


 
	My gusse is that he is gonna get deeper into being a medium...possibly as a way of coping with losing Jesus.
  	Also, it is not clear if Tara is dead or not. He will definetly take a HUGE turn for the worse if Tara does end up dying...


----------



## kaliraksha (May 16, 2012)

Does anyone know when the next season starts? Any teasers out yet? I must know!


----------



## LMD84 (May 20, 2012)

i'm sure i have seen some teasers on Facebook and think it starts at the start of june! not long to wait! i'm looking forward to it!


----------



## -Cassandra- (Jun 11, 2012)

Amazing way to kick off season 5. I loved every single second.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow, I've been terrible! I haven't been watching! I've actually been catching Girls instead and assume Thrones is coming on next and change the channel.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jun 15, 2012)

What happened so far? I don't mind spoilers. 

  	Already know sex and then someone said "vamp" or "fangbanger." Yes  I can totally knock off alot of shots based of those lol!


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 15, 2012)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> What happened so far? I don't mind spoilers.
> 
> Already know sex and then someone said "vamp" or "fangbanger." Yes  I can totally knock off alot of shots based of those lol!


  	Tara is now a vamp(turned by Pam)....a crazy one at that!

  	Bill and Eric were captured by Eric's "sister" Nora, she was turned by his maker Godric, Sex scene with him and Nora. They in turn were captured and are being questioned by the Authority.

  	Jason is completely in love with Jessica, mean while she just wants to party and sleep with whomever.

  	Lafayette finally shaved that mess of a hair do. Jesus's body vanished from the house.

  	Pastor/preacher Newlin professed his love for Jason saying that he is a proud gay vampire american!!

  	Alcide warned Sookie that Russell Edgington is alive, she refused to leave with him because she shot his ex girlfriend. Alcide has no idea.

  	Sam was taken and beaten by the wolfpack because he claimed that he killed Marcus(Alcide did it). He finally told them where the body was buried and Marcus's mother and I think father stripped and started eating his body. That's a ritual they do for some reason.

  	I think those are the highlights for episode 1.


----------



## -Cassandra- (Jun 17, 2012)

Super excited for tonight! I hope they keep up the awesome momentum they started with the first episode.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jun 17, 2012)

Wow, Tara a vamp? She already crazy over emotional. Ugh. I wish she and Lafayette weren't the only main black people.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jun 17, 2012)

Tonight and every other night's secret drinking game word is: Sookie


----------



## -Cassandra- (Jun 18, 2012)

Looks like Tara remembers everything when she said "I'll never forgive either of you."


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jun 23, 2012)

Ok, so I caught up...or I'm watching the episodes now. Caught the end of epi 2 on sunday and I really couldn't concentrate. Or should I say, I was reminded that I'm watching a show as soon as Law and Order's Christopher Meloni appears.  Nothing but "dun-dun" in my head after every sentence he uttered.  "I feel like f-ing staking you right now! " DUN-DUN  Also love we get alittle back story on Pam.  A saloon girl Madame seems very fitting. It's a treat to see Pam vulnerable I must say.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh Tara, you a Terror. Smh all day long.   And gross about Erik and his sister needing to freak.


----------



## -Cassandra- (Jun 24, 2012)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> And gross about Erik and his sister needing to freak.


  	haha yeah it was definetly nasty, but I laughed so hard when Eric said "we fight like siblings and f*ck like champions." LOOOOOOOOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	I'm excited to see more of Pam's past and if Alcide and Sookie finally rip eachothers clothes off haha


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow! I almost thought Tara and Sam were gonna swirl again!
  	Finally glad Sookie spilled the beans to Alcide about Debby. And I was super impressed by more of Pam's backstory!
  	Very curious why Laffayette is being possessed by Jesus' witch spirit and where that will go...


----------



## Haven (Jun 29, 2012)

I was really a fan of Jesus and Laffayette as a couple.  So sad that they killed Jesus last season.  Maybe the possession is a way of bringing that character back?

  	I also really liked Eric with Sookie.  Yes Alcide is extremely hot, but Eric has that certain something - twinkle in his eye, bad boy grin, etc. Alcide is like a big, extremely hot teddy bear.  To tame for my taste.

  	Glad to learn about Pam's backstory.  Not sure that I like Tara as a vamp.  The whole Authority SL has done nothing for me so far.  Hopefully it will catch my interest soon.


----------



## -Cassandra- (Jun 29, 2012)

That isn't Jesus possessing Lafayette. He absorbed Jesus's magic when he was possessed by Marnie and that magic was the demon. Two completely separate entities. Jesus would never make Lafayette pour bleach in the gumbo. So, Lafayette being possessed by Jesus makes no sense.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jun 29, 2012)

^Do you know that for sure?


----------



## Haven (Jun 30, 2012)

-Cassandra- said:


> That isn't Jesus possessing Lafayette. He absorbed Jesus's magic when he was possessed by Marnie and that magic was the demon. Two completely separate entities. Jesus would never make Lafayette pour bleach in the gumbo. So, Lafayette being possessed by Jesus makes no sense.


  	IA that Jesus would not make Lafayette do that.  I was hoping that Jesus' spirit would come back to help Lafayette fight whatever evil has possessed him.  The fact that Jesus' body vanished is keeping me hopeful.


----------



## -Cassandra- (Jun 30, 2012)

@ Goat Goat  Etc.  Yes, I know this for sure because I saw season 4. There was a demon inside Jesus and that demon was passed on to Lafayette when he stabbed Jesus while he was possessed by Marnie. The demon and Jesus are two different entities. Jesus was too gentle kind and sweet to ever make him do something so horrible by poisoning people with bleach. I agree with Haven. Jesus will come back to save lafayette from the demon inside him.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 1, 2012)

Little boy got staked! Good riddence! I dislike bad child actors! Fairy burlesque sex club? XD Omg I hope Jason's ok! I hope Jessica senses he's in danger! Sookie and Alcide were about to get it on! Poo!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 1, 2012)

Hoight and Tara gonna swirl? Ooooohhhhh Also what's up with Sam's friends getting gunned? Also Terry's story is getting heavy.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 12, 2012)

Is anyone at Comic Con and are you going to a True Blood Panel?


----------



## KarmaB (Jul 15, 2012)

Just finished tonight's episode!  Gosh, I love this show.  I seriously can not get enough!


----------



## Haven (Aug 3, 2012)

Happy that Jesus' spirit is appearing to Lafayette.  Gives me hope that this couple will somehow continue.

  	I am also happy that Eric is probably going to stand up to this new version of "the authority."  Now I wish that he would hurry home and get busy with Sookie.  Maybe he can help protect her from the vampire that killed her parents.

  	I don't understand why Bill isn't following Eric's lead, but I bet that a plausible reason will come out at the end of the season.

  	A naked Alcide is very nice to watch
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , but his current packmaster SL is not holding my attention.

  	Something tells me that the Pam & Tara SL is going to get a lot more complicated.

  	The smokemonster SL has been giving me Lost flashbacks.  Another show that I absolutely loved.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 9, 2013)

Can this thread possibly be revived?

  	Best Cliffhanger Yet!


----------



## kimbunney (Jul 10, 2013)

Can I just say I loved the scene with Jason and the fairyvamp! This season has been amazing so far!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 12, 2013)

kimbunney said:


> Can I just say I loved the scene with Jason and the fairyvamp! This season has been amazing so far!


	It almost happened! They pulled us in then sucker punched us all!


----------



## mosha010 (Jul 13, 2013)

At The risk of sounding like a superficial flusie....  **** warlow is HOT...****


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 25, 2013)

Hmmm that last cliffhanger...Sookie is fast. Lol


----------



## mosha010 (Jul 25, 2013)

For real!


----------



## Haven (Aug 24, 2013)

Is AS leaving the show?  I am just wondering if Eric is going to be rescued or not.  Just read online that he will be back next season.
  	I am a big fan of Eric's, and that last scene of his. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Also Sookie and Alcide?  Alcide is hot, but they do not have a lot of chemistry IMO.

  	And I agree that Warlow was a hottie.


----------

